# Was gibts 2011 neues bei Canyon?



## PiR4Te (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe gerade mal ein wenig gestöbert aber nix gefunden.

Hat vieleicht schon jemand etwas gehört/gesehen was es 2011 neues im MTB-Bereich bei Canyon gibt?!
Gibts schon infos vor der Eurobike?

Gruss


----------



## Master80 (30. Juli 2010)

Neues überarbeitetes FRX wäre nicht schlecht! und mit mehr
farb auswahl!
mal abwarten was kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe am Tork funktioniert 2011 die Kombination aus E-Type Umwerferplatte und ISCG Aufnahme. 
Dann wäre noch eine Führung an der Rahmeninnenseite für das Hinterrad schön. 
Wichtig: Eine Lagerschale für das untere lager des Steuersatzes!
Eine funktionierende Sattelklemme ohne dieses Gummidingens wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## turbocat (2. August 2010)

torque vertride mit fox 36 talas 180


----------



## Jogi (2. August 2010)

turbocat schrieb:


> torque vertride mit fox 36 talas 180



 und Hammerschmidt


----------



## turbocat (2. August 2010)

Du hast recht, das wäre ein Traumbike...


----------



## decline (2. August 2010)

dann wärs aber kein vertride mehr^^


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. August 2010)

decline schrieb:


> dann wärs aber kein vertride mehr^^


So ist es. Hammerschmidt ist zu schwer dafür.


----------



## turbocat (2. August 2010)

Das Gewicht wäre nicht soo wichtig, das Bike müsste einfach die guten Parts vom diesjährigen Torque Vertride haben, und eben die Fox 36 Talas 180, und die Hammerschmidt wäre auch gut. 

Die Chance, dass Canyon ein Modell bringt, welches  all diese teuren Stücke in sich vereint, ist aber wohl eher klein, obschon sich hier in der Schweiz die teuren Modelle immer gut verkaufen. 

Für mich persönlich am wichtigsten wäre die 180er Fox Talas, und eben die neue "AM" XTR und sonst ähnliche Parts vom 2010er Vertride.


----------



## akastylez (3. August 2010)

turbocat schrieb:


> torque vertride mit fox 36 talas 180



Wohl nicht nur am Vertride


----------



## BastianBlume (5. August 2010)

wann kommen die neuen 2011 modelle???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (5. August 2010)

Nach der Eurobike...WANN sie dann letztendlich leiferbar sind, steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## the.saint (6. August 2010)

Neues Enduro Konzept Strive
160mm
66,5grad
modelle mit alu und carbon sitzstreben
180er PM
topmodell 12,5kg
ab 2k
talas
hydrogeformte hauptrahmen
neue dämpferanlenkung


----------



## akastylez (6. August 2010)

Joa...denke mal das Warten wird sich lohnen...


----------



## konahoss90 (6. August 2010)

zusätzlich beim Strive:

alle Modelle bis auf das Einstiegsmodell EX 7.0 mit Vario-Stütze von RockShox. Außerdem innenverlegte Züge,x12-Achse und  ISCG-Aufnahme.. (aus aktueller MTB)


----------



## monkey10 (6. August 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7430678"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Neues Enduro Konzept Strive
> 160mm
> 66,5grad
> modelle mit alu und carbon sitzstreben
> ...



woher hast die info? gibts einen link dazu...?


----------



## konahoss90 (6. August 2010)

Steht im aktuellen Sonderheft der Mountainbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (6. August 2010)

Danke


----------



## akastylez (6. August 2010)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Steht im aktuellen Sonderheft der Mountainbike



Jo...habs auch gerade hier...mich würde eher interessieren wie die neuen Torques aussehen


----------



## haske (6. August 2010)

- Sag-Indikator auch an AM/XC. Neues Nerve AM mit 150mm auch hinten. 
- neue Rock-Shox-Variostütze mit Remote an AMs/ einigen Torques (Alpinist, Vertride, Trailflow). 
- FRX, Stiched unverändert, neue Farben
- neues 29er Carbon-HT, sowie 26er CF mit extrem leichten, aber komfortablen Rahmen - vs. Cannodale/ Scott - FIGHT  
- GC AL lehnt sich optisch an neues CF an. Kein 29 Zoll Alu HT in 2011.
- neues 120mm Lux MR
- überarbeitete Hinterbaukinematik am Lux XC mit 100mm
- Alle HT´s, Racefullys 2-fach-Kurbel-geeignet (Sram XX). 
- neue 180er Talas an vielen Torques (Alpinist, Vertride, Trailflow). Torques sonst nicht groß verändert.
- Torque ES läuft 2011 aus
- Die Nerves MR, XC, AM werden auch optisch überarbeitet - jetzt natürlich alles noch vieeel besser und gleichzeitig marginal leichter.
- neue Farben, für alle Modelle frei wählbar innerhalb der Produktlinie,  auch silber eloxiert als neues special


----------



## konahoss90 (6. August 2010)

Woher die Information ? AM vielleicht auch mit x12-Achse?


----------



## Loods (6. August 2010)

Also wenn das Alpinist mit 180er Talas rauskommt isses schon so gut wie gekauft! Das große Sparen beginnt...


----------



## akastylez (6. August 2010)

Hier mal 







Sieht irgendwie aus wie ne Mischung aus Stereo und Speiseeis - nur das die weiter gedacht haben als bei Cube und den Dämpfer nicht direkt ans Hinterrad gesetzt haben.


----------



## monkey10 (6. August 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Hier mal ....
> 
> Sieht irgendwie aus wie ne Mischung aus Stereo und Speiseeis - nur das die weiter gedacht haben als bei Cube und den Dämpfer nicht direkt ans Hinterrad gesetzt haben.



Super! Danke 

Wenn schon, dann siehts mir eher aus wie eine Mischung aus Stereo und Nomad 

Die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers schaut etwas kurz aus. Hoffentlich ist es dadurch nicht so straff wie das LV301MK8 ;)

Stehen die Infos bzgl der Ausstattung diverser Torques (Sattelstütze, Talas 180) auch im Magazin? Beim Trailflow würde sich doch eher eine 180er Van anbieten? Könntet ihr vielleicht auch diese Seite posten 

LG


----------



## Cube Lova (6. August 2010)

Das ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker/bzw. Mehrgelenker. Mal gespannt wie der Hinterbau funktionieren wird, denn bisher hat canyon nur Viergelenker im Programm.


----------



## akastylez (6. August 2010)

Sieht komisch aus....bin auch mal gespannt.


----------



## monkey10 (6. August 2010)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Das ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker/bzw. Mehrgelenker. Mal gespannt wie der Hinterbau funktionieren wird, denn bisher hat canyon nur Viergelenker im Programm.



Hmm...

die Anlenkung sieht dieser zumindest sehr ähnlich:












wobei´s natürlich bei genauerem Betrachten mehr als nur feine Unterschiede gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (6. August 2010)

Die Prinzen haben zugeschlagen:
Alles nur gekl..


----------



## T!ll (6. August 2010)

das Strive sieht furchtbar aus


----------



## paradisoinferno (6. August 2010)

...bin ebenfalls vom Design nicht überzeugt... dieses Katzenbuckeloberrohr ist nicht mein Fall dann lieber die Hängebauchschweinvariante


----------



## akastylez (6. August 2010)

:d


----------



## BommelMaster (6. August 2010)

puh das rad ist echt harter tobak. sehr sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.

ich denke aber dass es nicht unbedingt für unsere breitengrade gedacht ist, sondern dass sie in amerika fuss fassen wollen.

dort können sie keine viergelenker anbieten, das rad trifft bei den amis den nerv des trailbikens, und optisch sind die amis immer für irgendeinen spass zu haben. schaut man das nomad an,  knolly, turner, marin usw, viele räder die bei uns wenig freunde haben was die optik angeht, die amis stehen aber drauf.

glaube bei uns wird das rad nicht gut gehen...


----------



## andi. (6. August 2010)

mir gefällts auf den ersten blick eigentlich ganz gut. sie sollten nur diesen "dreieckigen" umlenkhebel nicht zu hervorstechend lackieren. das nimmt der angenehm fließenden form irgendwie die ruhe.


----------



## akastylez (6. August 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> dort können sie keine viergelenker anbieten....



Erzähle mal


----------



## unchained (6. August 2010)

Klingt interessant


----------



## Battler (7. August 2010)

So, lieber Lutz, hätte das Bike doch viel geiler ausgesehen  (BEARBEITET)



 c by Canyon

Mir gefällt es aber auch so schon nicht schlecht 

BTW ... gibt es schon fixe Infos zum 2011er AM ? Sollte bei mir ja eigentlich dieses Jahr schon ein 7.0 werden, nur dann musste ne neue Kamera her ... und schon hats zu nichts ordentlichem mehr gelangt  150mm hinten wären schon ne geile Sache ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (7. August 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Erzähle mal



In den USA besitzt Specialized ein Patent auf den 4-Gelenker (Horst-Link), somit müsste Canyon Lizenzgebühren an Speci bezahlen, soweit ich weiß


----------



## konahoss90 (7. August 2010)

@Battler: Bezüglich AM: s.S 1 dieses Threads: Post von haske (15:58)


----------



## Battler (7. August 2010)

Hatte ich gesehen  Sind die Infos also fix ?


----------



## Helium (7. August 2010)

Mir gefällt das Strive sehr gut, gerades Sitzrohr und wer es braucht Platz für einen Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Battler (7. August 2010)

Geht. Die Kurve im Oberrohr ist etwas übertrieben für meinen Geschmack, da gefällt mir das etwas geradere Rohr in der Nachbearbeitung besser  Aber ich denke, wenn mans in Reality sieht, sagt das mehr als jedes Bild ...


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. August 2010)

Sieht geil aus, das erste Canyon das gefällt)
Richtig geiles Design , Oberrohr ist von mondraker Dune geklaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillGehts (7. August 2010)

Ich finde das Design sehr ansprechend ganz im Gegensatz zum sonstigen Canyon Einheitsbrei.


----------



## roxzr (7. August 2010)

Ist ja mal übelst geil das Strive 

Ich finde es sehr gelungen. Jetzt warte ich nur noch das 2011er Trailflow ab und dann kommt die Qual der Wahl


----------



## Nexic (8. August 2010)

Oh Gott. Hoffentlich bleibt das Torque verschont mit diesem hydroform Quatsch... das geht ja mal garnicht.


----------



## akastylez (8. August 2010)

Der Rahmen wird der selben bleiben, nur Ausstattungsmäßig wird sich was tun, der Frame wurde ja gerade erst neu designt.


----------



## Nexic (8. August 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird der selben bleiben, nur Ausstattungsmäßig wird sich was tun, der Frame wurde ja gerade erst neu designt.



Gut zu wissen, Danke.

Eine der Größten stärken der Canyon Rahmen war meiner Meinung nach immer dieses schlichte Design ohne Schnörkel und seltsamen Rundungen, ich hoffe das  bleibt bei den anderen Modellen auch noch Länger so.


----------



## thto (8. August 2010)

guten morgen,

hat sonst noch jemand news ?
wird im torque die 180mm fox van verbaut ?

strive gefällt mir gut, wird sich zeigen wie gut der hinterbau arbeiten wird .

ach wie schön wars früher als staabi ibc exklusiv einen preview einstellt ;-)


----------



## overslag (8. August 2010)

Hey,
also das Canyon Strive ist halt Geschmackssache- mir gefällts .

Der Hinterbau ist aber eindeutig zu 99% ein commencal Nachbau .
Wenn schon ein neues Bike, dann auch bitte ein eigenes Federsystem .

Weiß jemand ob das Strive auch eine Bikepark freigabe hat??
So wie ich es sehe wird es das Torque es ersetzen, dass hatte doch eine Bikeparkfreigabe??

Bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem allrounder Enduro für 2011, sollte von cc Touren bis Bikepark Besuche  alles mitmachen .

Momentan ist das Specialized Enduro 2011 ganz oben auf der Liste , könnte sich jedoch bald ändern.

Nebenbei:
wie ist es den mit dem Service, bzw mit Garantiefällen bei Canyon?
Wie ist die Qualität/ Verarbeitung der Bikes?

Lese oft gutes aber auch echt viel negatives!

Gruss


----------



## overslag (8. August 2010)

.


----------



## akastylez (9. August 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> So wie ich es sehe wird es das Torque es ersetzen, dass hatte doch eine Bikeparkfreigabe??



Nein, wird es nicht!


----------



## open-air (9. August 2010)

Hi,

fahre z.Z. Nerve ES 8.0.
Wenn das Strive so gut fährt wie es aussieht wird es meins, mit HM.

Mein ES hat leider die Angewohnheit bei höherem Tempo im Trail nicht sehr spurstabiel zu sein .

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (9. August 2010)

Ich bin mal auf das neue Nerve AM mit 150mm Hinterbau gespannt. Hoffentlich wird nicht nur die Umlenkung größer sondern auch die Streben überarbeitet/stabiler.

Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. August 2010)

Wird es das Strive in XL geben??


----------



## Matthias247 (9. August 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau ist aber eindeutig zu 99% ein commencal Nachbau .


Nicht ganz, Commencal das Hauptlager viel weiter vor- und über dem Sitzrohr. Die Position hat beim Eingelenker wohl einen größeren Einfluss auf das Federverhalten (Kettenlängung, Wippen, Pedalrückschlag).
Aber vielleicht hat das Strive eben die Hammerschmidt optimierte Version des Drehpunkts


----------



## .t1mo (9. August 2010)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Wird es das Strive in XL geben??



Das Torque ES gab es auch immer in XL und weil das Strive das neue Enduro ist sollte man davon ausgehen.
Wäre wirklich zu wünschen, dass die Herren von Canyon auch an uns größere Menschen denken


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. August 2010)

Bei jedem neuen Radl jedes Herstellers kommt einer, der sagt, "das ist von diesem u. jenem kopiert"...

...laaaangweilig. 



Mir gefällt's übrigens, das Strive.


----------



## leeresblatt (9. August 2010)

warum soll man nicht kopieren dürfen. muss ja nicht jedes mal irgendeine bisher nie da gewesene Konstruktion erfunden werden.

Von der Optik gefällt mit das Strive auch, aber ob der Buckel da so sinnvoll ist?


----------



## .t1mo (9. August 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Von der Optik gefällt mit das Strive auch, aber ob der Buckel da so sinnvoll ist?



Ob er sinnvoll ist sei mal dahingestellt aber schlecht ist er sicherlich nicht. Beim SC Bullit oder den Lapierre Rädern gibt es den Buckel aber auch und schlecht sind die Räder nicht... 

Mit gefällt der Bereich um das Steuerrohr am Strive ziemlich gut. Wird wohl ein interessantes Rad, wird Zeit, dass die Eurobike ist... obowohl, dann wird das Wetter ja auch wieder schlechter


----------



## Lutz-2000 (10. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
Das Strive fällt in der Tat etwas aus dem bisher gewohnten Erscheinungsbild von Canyon heraus. 
Erste technische Auffälligkeit ist die wieder aufgegriffenen Eingelenktechnik des Hinterbaus. Sie ist bei Canyon nicht neu.
Die ersten vollgefederten Modelle der FX Baureihe von Canyon waren ebenfalls Eingelenker.
Zusammen mit der weitgehend linearen 270Grad Anlenkung des Federbeins bietet die Eingelenktechnik ein optimales Brems-Squat Verhalten bei gleichzeitig besten Antisquat-Werten. 
Der Hauptgrund für die Eingelenktechnik ist jedoch die Besonderheit des Strive Rahmens , das seine Rahmenlängssteifigkeit überwiegend aus dem Unterzug generiert wird. Im Gegensatz zu unseren Viergelenkern trägt der Oberzug des Strive mit der leichtgewichtigen Sattelstrebgabel und der kompakten 270Grad- Umlenkung kaum zur Rahmensteifigkeit bei. Unterrohr und Kettenstrebgabel sind entsprechend stabil und steif gestaltet. Ein Horstlink ist aus dieser Sicht fehl am Platz.
Das sehr aufwändig in 14 Umformschritten hergestellte Oberrohr hat nicht umsonst den Schwung im vorderen Bereich: Von zentraler Bedeutung beim Strive sind seine uneingeschränkt guten Toureneigenschaften. Der Schwung ermöglicht die Unterbringung und Bedienung einer 0.75l Trinkflasche auf dem Unterrohr in Greifnähe.
Die 270 Grad Umlenkung in geschüzter Lage mit tiefen Schwerpunkt ermöglicht diese Plazierung und bietet gleichzeitig einem langhubigem Stoßdämpfer otimale Einbaubedingungen. 
Somit schließt das Strive die Lücke zwischen Nerve AM und Torque Alpinist.
Für alle die (wie ich ) nicht immer zwischen 3 unterschiedliche Bikes entscheiden wollen, wenn man in Urlaub fährt oder auf einer langen Bergtour gerne anspruchsvolle Trails einbaut.
Beste Grüße,
Lutz Scheffer


----------



## monkey10 (10. August 2010)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> ...Somit schließt das Strive die Lücke zwischen Nerve AM und Torque Alpinist. Für alle die (wie ich ) nicht immer zwischen 3 unterschiedliche Bikes entscheiden wollen, wenn man in Urlaub fährt oder auf einer langen Bergtour gerne anspruchsvolle Trails einbaut...



Danke für die Infos 

Für mich schließt ein Bikeurlaub (zB in Saalbach) mit einem 160mm-Bike (Enduro) auch nicht der Besuch im Bikepark aus. Hat das Strive eine Bikepark-Freigabe? 

Es ersetzt ja das Torque ES, das für BP-Einsätze zugelassen war.

Das Torque Alpinist wird doch sehr wahrscheinlich mit einer 180er TALAS kommen(?)  

Danke & LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (10. August 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Das Torque Alpinist wird doch sehr wahrscheinlich mit einer 180er TALAS kommen(?)



Es wird kommen  kannste Dich drauf verlassen.


----------



## Lutz-2000 (10. August 2010)

Hallo Monkey 10,
Der Strive- Rahmen muss die gleichen harten Prüfstand-Tests durchlaufen wie unser Torque Rahmen.
Die Bike-Park-Eignung bzw. Freigabe wird sich an der Ausstattung der verschiedenen Strive Modelle orientieren.
Zur Eurobike wird es mehr Infos geben welches Modell für einen gelegentlichen Bikeparkeinsatz am besten geeignet ist.
Beste Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Das Torque ES gab es auch immer in XL und weil das Strive das neue Enduro ist sollte man davon ausgehen.
> Wäre wirklich zu wünschen, dass die Herren von Canyon auch an uns größere Menschen denken



Es gibt verdammt wenig Auswahl im 160mm Bereich an echten 22" XL Rahmen, und das ist mir fast schon zu klein.

Wär schade, wenn das Streif kein XL hat. 

Und wegen Nobbinics  keine Parkfreigabe bekäme.


Edit: to strive heisst ja streben. Also ein Bike für Streber?


----------



## Iznogoud (10. August 2010)

Uui, Uui, Uui...das Streif...
2011 wird wohl wieder nen neues Bike fällig
Wie erklär ichs nur meiner Frau


----------



## Lars-1 (10. August 2010)

Also ich finde das Strive vom design her richtig geil.

Es erinnert mich aber ziemlich an das Focus Project:







Grüße,

Lars


----------



## haske (10. August 2010)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Woher die Information ? AM vielleicht auch mit x12-Achse?



Waren nur so meine Vermutungen... sry 

aber x12 wär auch noch cool. nicht nur bei den AMs, sondern auch Lux und alle Nerves


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heyho (10. August 2010)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Zusammen mit der weitgehend linearen 270Grad Anlenkung des Federbeins bietet die Eingelenktechnik ein optimales Brems-Squat Verhalten bei gleichzeitig besten Antisquat-Werten.



Kannst du das bitte etwas erläutern? Vielleicht einfach als Vergleich: Wie unterscheidet sich das Verhalten der Canyon-Viergelenker vom neuen Canyon-Eingelenker (z.B. beim Bremsen).


----------



## akastylez (10. August 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Strive vom design her richtig geil.
> 
> Es erinnert mich aber ziemlich an das Focus Project:
> 
> ...



Du hast geschrieben was ich die ganze Zeit gedacht habe


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. August 2010)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Es erinnert mich aber ziemlich an das Focus Project:



es soll Entwickler in der Bike Branche geben, die ihre Entwicklungen an mehrere Hersteller verkaufen......


----------



## open-air (10. August 2010)

@Lutz-2000

Hi,

hör sich nach Insider an ?!
Die Überlegungen zur Konstruktion sind sehr viel versprechend umgesetzt und treffen den Wunsch nach einem "Eier legenden Wollmich Rad" im Kern. (so eine PN mit den Rahmenmaßen und der FEM,.... )
Am Bild kann man noch nicht allzu viel erkennen, aber wenn es das ist was ich hoffe, dann wird es meins. Und es ist ein geiles Rad dabei raus gekommen.

PS. Der Service... Es ist immer noch nicht leicht einfache Fragen technisch korrekt beantwortet zu bekommen, aber das gehört nicht hir hin).

Gruß
open-air


----------



## Stuntfrosch (10. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es gibt verdammt wenig Auswahl im 160mm Bereich an echten 22" XL Rahmen, und das ist mir fast schon zu klein.
> 
> Wär schade, wenn das Streif kein XL hat.
> 
> ...




Tippe eher auf ein Problem mit der Kettenstrebe

Je länger ich datt Mopped betracht, desto besser gefällts mir.
Hoffe ernsthaft auf nen XLer Rahmen.


----------



## benchmark (10. August 2010)

open-air schrieb:


> @Lutz-2000
> 
> Hi,
> 
> hör sich nach Insider an ?!



http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=1261


----------



## canyonfreak10 (10. August 2010)

hi,
hab gehört 2011 soll es auch ein torque trailrocker mit Marzocchi Fork und Dämpfer - Slx is glaub ich auch dran- geben.
Preis:
1799Euro.

weiß sonst noch jemand was über die 2011 torques?


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. August 2010)

Von den Eckpunkten her wäre es genau das, was mir für meine nächste Evolutionsstufe vorschwebt und optisch bin ich auch dabei.

Aber nachdem ich mich jetzt voll von der theoretischen Überlegenheit des Viergelenkerkonzepts habe überzeugen lassen (zumindest Uphill), fällt es mir schwer zu glauben, dass ein Eingelenker da plötzlich mitkommen soll, nur weil Canyon draufsteht. 

Um diese Lücke zu schließen und die US-Markt Theorie zu verwerfen, muss da noch einiges an guten Erklärungen und (halbwegs unabhängigen) Tests kommen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. August 2010)

Nach längerem Hinsehen (und lesen) kommt mir allerdings der Gedanke, dass der Hinterbau ja genau auf die HS ausgerichtet sein dürfte. 

Der "gemeine" Viergelenker ist ja i.d.R. auf zwei bis drei Kettenblätter hin konstruiert und stellt wipp- und rückschalgmäßig einen Kompromiss über einen breiten Übersetzungsbereich dar, mit unterschiedlicher Ausprägung je nach gewähltem Kettenblatt.

Eine HS kann da sogar recht ungünstige Voraussetzungen vorfinden, da sie über die gesamte Übersetzungsbreite auf dem gleichen und u.U. ungünstigen Hebel zum Hinterbau läuft. Das LV301 Mk8 funktioniert ja z.B. nicht gut mit HS, wie ich gelesen habe. 

Wenn das Strive nur mit HS ausgeliefert wird (und so liest es sich), dann dürfte das Hauptgelenk ja optimal positioniert sein. Wenn es z.B. genau auf dem Punkt liegt, an dem die HS den Zug auf die Kette ausübt, müsste dann nicht der Hinterbau wipp-neutral auf jedem Ritzel reagieren? Eine Kettenlängung gebe es unter diesen Umständen auch nicht.

Macht das Sinn?

EDIT: Hab's mir noch einmal durchgelesen. Das EX9 kommt mit HS. Aber das Hauptlager liegt wirklich genau auf dem von mir beschriebenen Punkt (sieht man auf dem kleinen Bildchen in der Anezeige). Vielleicht habe ich ja ein bisschen recht.


----------



## 525Rainer (10. August 2010)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> ....mit der leichtgewichtigen Sattelstrebgabel ....



das ist das teil wo die bremsaufnahme aufgeschweisst ist und diverse nerves MEHRMALS reissen. du kannst doch jetzt nicht einfach dieses teil wieder extra leichtgewichtig konstruieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz-2000 (10. August 2010)

Hallo 525Rainer,
Keine Sorge die 180 PM Scheibenbremsaufnahme ist besonderst stabil mit der oversized Kettenstrebe verschweißt. 
Die leichte Sattelstrebgabel ist vollkommen befreit von jeglichem Bremsmoment.
Auch die Nerve Modelle haben wir  noch weiter im Bereich des Scheibenbremsbefestigung verstärkt.
Das Problem in Vergangenheit waren die unzureichenden Normtests. 
Mittlerweile haben wir einen computergesteuerten Bremsenprüfstand mit einem starken und gleichzeitig superschnellen Stellmotor welcher selbst hochfrequentes Bremsrütteln simmulieren kann.
Normale Hdraulikzylinder wären viel zu träge für diese Art von Simmulation.
Wir fahren ein mehrstufiges Lastkollektiv welches alle Arten von Bremssituationen nachstellt(selbst Rückwärtsfahren und stoppen ) Meineswissens einmalig in der ganzen Bikebranche.
Dieser Prüfstand ist aus einer Studienarbeit heraus endstanden. Alle unsere MTBs werden mittlerweile auf diesem anspruchsvollem Prüfstand getestet.
Beste Grüße,
Lutz
P.S.:
Drehpunkttechnisch sind Eingelenker etwas einfacher auf den HS Betrieb auslegbar.
Allerdings darf man das Reaktionsmoment der HS im Overdrivegang nicht vergessen, welches eine einfedernde Wirkung trotz idealem Drehpunkt auf den Hinterbau ausübt.
Insofern müssen Viergelenker nicht zwangsäufig schlechter sein.
Beim Strive haben wir etwas mehr Antisquat, da der Hinterbau zukunftsweisend auf die neuen 2 Fach Kettenblattkurbeln optimiert ist, dies kommt auch dem HS Einsatz zugute.


----------



## open-air (10. August 2010)

@benchmark: ups, die Zuordnung fehlte mir danke.

Die Parallelen zum Fokus sind zu erkennen. Aber ca.4600 â¬ ist mir fÃ¼r ein Fahrrad zu viel.
Ich hoffe nur, das die Konstruktion des Strives nicht nur Preisgetrieben war. Ich kann leider kein Bild hoch laden, aber sehe ich das richtig, daÃ die Kettenstrebe und die "270Â° Box" geklemmt werden?

MuÃ das denn sein? Ordentliche Lager sind doch nun wirklich nicht teuer.
Na und dafÃ¼r haben die Kunden bestimmt auch noch 2-3â¬ mehr in der Tasche. Ich denke das 9.0 mit HM wird nicht ca. 4600 (Projec 1.0) aber doch um die 3tsd â¬ kosten  oder?!


----------



## BlackDiver (10. August 2010)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben wir einen computergesteuerten Bremsenprüfstand mit einem starken und gleichzeitig superschnellen Stellmotor welcher selbst hochfrequentes Bremsrütteln simmulieren kann.



So ein Prüfstand ist einerseits eine tolle Sache,aber kann m.M. das fahren im Gelände trotzdem nicht komplett ersetzen.Es kommen in der Realität zu den Bremskräften gleichzeitig andere Kräfte die auch noch einen Einfluß haben,beispielsweise beim Bremsen auf richtig felsigen,ruppigen Terrain.

Bei Testfahrern wie Tibor Simai o. Rob J würd ich mehr auf ausgiebige,spezialisierte Test-km setzen u. erst wenn das Bike diese (am besten monatelang) übersteht,würde ich das ganze in Serie geben.
Evtl. hätten sich so die Probleme mit dem Spiel am Umlenkhebel beim Torque auch vermeiden lassen?!
Ansonsten muß ich sagen mir gefällt das Strive gut,genauso wie die ganze Tork-Serie,weiter so


----------



## 525Rainer (10. August 2010)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Das Problem in Vergangenheit waren die unzureichenden Normtests.
> Mittlerweile haben wir einen computergesteuerten Bremsenprüfstand mit einem starken und gleichzeitig superschnellen Stellmotor welcher selbst hochfrequentes Bremsrütteln simmulieren kann.
> Normale Hdraulikzylinder wären viel zu träge für diese Art von Simmulation.
> Wir fahren ein mehrstufiges Lastkollektiv welches alle Arten von Bremssituationen nachstellt(selbst Rückwärtsfahren und stoppen ) Meineswissens einmalig in der ganzen Bikebranche.
> ...



hallo lutz, 

die meisten bike firmen die was auf sich halten sind besonders stolz auf ihre prüfstände. die härtsten der branche usw das kenn ich auch von anderen firmen. mich lässt das relativ unbeeindruckt. was zählt ist das ergebnis. also die bikes/teile und deren haltbarkeit im praxiseinsatz. 
ich kann dir nur sagen dass ihr es meiner meinung 
(als rainscobikes-owner der auf prüfstände komplett verzichtet) 
nie schaffen werdet mehr als den otto normal mtb-fahrer zu simulieren. 
entwickelt bikes und keine prüfstände.
der bike-freak ist eine kritische masse die nicht berechnet werden kann. 
ich hab im nerve thread schon geschrieben das ihr kettenzug und bremsmoment in der vergangenheit vernachlässigt habt. gut das ihr da jetzt gegensteuert. allerdings ist meiner meinung nach das feedback von fahrern die aufs material pfeifen und sich regelmässig die kante geben und auch mal crashen unersetzbar.
grad das tork mit spiel am gelenk zeigt das wieder. ich bin mir sicher die teamfahrer hatten prototypen mit anderen lagern. sonst wärs doch aufgefallen? und am prüfstand war das bike so schön zentriert und verspannt das es nicht aufgefallen ist.

ansonsten find ich es natürlich gut das es was günstiges, einfaches und gutes oberhalb des nerves gibt. so eine art pitch ersatz. ihr habt die mitte gefunden die dem tork und nerve immer ein bisschen gefehlt haben.


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. August 2010)

open-air schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, das die Konstruktion des Strives nicht nur Preisgetrieben war.


?



open-air schrieb:


> Ich kann leider kein Bild hoch laden, aber sehe ich das richtig, daß die Kettenstrebe und die "270° Box" geklemmt werden


Geklemmt? Was meinst du?

Und wie kommst du auf 6000 Euro?


----------



## Lutz-2000 (10. August 2010)

Hallo Heyo,
Die Bremssquat Effekte sind nicht so eindeutig fühlbar und beeinflussbar wie das Beschleunigungs-Squat verhalten.
Fakt ist dass bei den Viergelenkern die Hebelanlenkung und die Bremsmomentabstützung auf ein und dem selben Bauteil liegt (Sattelstrebe). Desshalb ist es eine Abwägungssache zwischen optimaler Hebelanlenkung und optimaler Bremsmomentabstützung einen gangbaren Weg zu finden.
Eine seperate Bremsmomentabstützung kommt aufgrund des hohen Bauaufwandes (Gewicht) meines Erachtens nur bei DH Bikes in Frage.
Bei den abgestützten Eingelenkern kann die Hebelanlenkung vollkommen entkoppelt von der Bremsmomentabstützung erfolgen.
Bei optimal abgestützen Viergelenkern macht der Winkel zwischen Sattelstrebe und Kettenstrebe beim Einfedern auf, dadurch wird der Bremsattel gegenläufig zur Raddrehung bewegt. Dies hat einen leichten Verhärtungseffekt der Federung beim Bremsen zur folge, der aber hauptsächlich im Stand bei beidseitig gezogenen Bremsen fühlbar ist.
Bei Eingelenkern ist dieser Effekt praktisch nicht vorhanden.
Diese Theorie ist aber nur eine von mehreren Modellen (die anderen Modelle sind etwas umständlicher zu beschreiben) Im Endeffekt hat man aber bei allen Bikes eine Federverhärtung am Hinterrad da jeder Bremsvorgang zwangsläufig eine Radlastverschiebung (und somit ein ausfedernde Wirkung auf das Hinterrad provoziert).
Beste Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. August 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> grad das tork mit spiel am gelenk zeigt das wieder. ich bin mir sicher die teamfahrer hatten prototypen mit anderen lagern. sonst wärs doch aufgefallen?


Nein, war offenbar ein Fertigungsproblem. So etwas _kann_ bei einem Prototypen nicht auffallen...:



Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Ich habe Tibor zu diesem Thema befragt und er hat mir erklärt _dass das Problem bei der Fertigung lag_,aber das Spiel keine Beschädigungen herbei führt.
> 
> An seinem Torque ist der Rockerarm 2,3 Generationen früher als Der der Serie und dieser hat kein Spiel.


----------



## 525Rainer (10. August 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nein, war offenbar ein Fertigungsproblem. So etwas _kann_ bei einem Prototypen nicht auffallen...:



das zeigt nur das der prototyp zu fern der serie war. wo werden die prototypen gebaut? kommt das nicht aus einer hand?


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. August 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> das zeigt nur das der prototyp zu fern der serie war.


Äh, Rainer, wie willst du eine FERTIGUNGSungenauigkeit an einem Prototypen erkennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz-2000 (10. August 2010)

Hallo Wurzelmann,
Der Viergelenker hat nach wie vor den Vorteil das man die Raderhebungskurve relativ frei gestalten kann und nicht an eine Kreisbahn gebunden ist. 
Daher kann man insbesondere bei drei Kettenblättern vorne einen besseren Kompromiss finden.
Die Eingelenker erleben mittlerweile ein kleines Comeback, da es immer mehr Bikes gibt bei denen nur zwei Kettenblätter vorne gefahren werden. Daher ist die Wahl des optimalen Drehpunktes weniger kompromissbehaftet.
Mit beiden Konstruktionen kann man aber sehr gute Fahrwerke bauen.
Nicht zu vergessen sind die Einflüsse der Federbeinanlenkung welche meiner Meinung nach- vorausgesetzt man hat eine gute Kettenstrebkinematik (4 Gelenker oder Eingelenker)- einen entscheidenden Anteil der Charakteristik eines Bikes ausmachen.
Die Federbeinanlenkung geht übrigens sehr stark in das Antisquat Verhalten mit ein.
Seit einigen Jahren und verstärkt in neuster Zeit  unterlaufen bei Canyon die Stoßdämpfer einem Custom-Fit Verfahren, bei dem die Druck und Zugstufe des Federbeins auf die jeweilige Kinematik abgestimmt werden.
Hier ist viel Feingefühl bei Testfahrten gefragt, da jedes statische Mess oder Prüfverfahren in keinster weise die Dynamik beim Fahren wiederspiegeln kann.
Ein Bike ohne dynamisch stabilsierend wirkende Druckstufe wäre übrigens so gut wie unfahrbar. Durch einen geeigneten Shimstack-Aufbau  kann die dynamik des Stoßdämpfers entscheidend und in einem großen Bereich auf das Fahrwerk angepasst werden. Ziel ist es möglichst viel Federweg auszunutzen ohne durchzuschlagen oder schwammig zu werden - kein Absacken der Federung und trotzdem feinfühliges Ansprechen.
Ohne die individuelle Zusammenarbeit mit den Stoßdämpferherstellern könnten wir diese Ziele nicht erreichen
Beste Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. August 2010)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Beim Strive haben wir etwas mehr Antisquat, da der Hinterbau zukunftsweisend auf die neuen 2 Fach Kettenblattkurbeln optimiert ist, dies kommt auch dem HS Einsatz zugute.



Oje, was soll denn dann die kleinste Übersetzung werden? 28/36? Damit komme ich ja nie die Alpen hoch.  

Wie wird denn der Hinterbau reagieren, wenn man ein 22er Kettenblatt nachrüstet?

Übrigens, danke Lutz, dass Du so ausführlich auf unsere Fragen eingehst.


----------



## Lutz-2000 (10. August 2010)

Hallo Wurzelmann,
Keine Sorge ich persönlich rüste alle meine Bikes mit einem 20er Mountaingoat Ritzel aus.
Eine vergleichsweise großer Pedalrückdrehung bei Langsamfahrt wird meineserachtens völlig zu unrecht als "Gefahr" angesehen.
Im Gegenteil: die Pedalrückdrehung verhindert aktiv ein Absacken der Federung beim Bergauffahren.
Hier geht unser Trend in eine gute Richtung: lieber gute Antisquatwerte und dafür größere Pedalrückschlagswerte wie umgekehrt. 
Bei dem mittleren (und großem) Kettenblatt und schneller Fahrt darf wiederum möglichst wenig Pedalrückschlag vorhanden sein (hier ist das Wort "Schlag" angebracht), da hier die Kurbel nicht gemächlich wie beim kleinen Kettenblatt sondern mit großer Wucht und Energie zurückkommen würde.
Beste Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2010)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> ... Ziel ist es möglichst viel Federweg auszunutzen ohne durchzuschlagen oder schwammig zu werden - kein Absacken der Federung und trotzdem feinfühliges Ansprechen.
> Ohne die individuelle Zusammenarbeit mit den Stoßdämpferherstellern könnten wir diese Ziele nicht erreichen
> Beste Grüße,
> Lutz



Das klingt gut; so ziemlich das Gegenteil von meinem 06er Nerve ES. Wobe ich das gerne fahre, solange es nicht bergauf geht.

Ich hoffe, das Strive geht bergab besser als zB das LV301. 
Sonst brauch ich das nicht (wenns es denn in XL gibt ).


----------



## monkey10 (10. August 2010)

canyonfreak10 schrieb:


> hi,
> hab gehört 2011 soll es auch ein torque trailrocker mit Marzocchi Fork und Dämpfer - Slx is glaub ich auch dran- geben.
> Preis:
> 1799Euro.
> ...



Ein Bild von dem "Torque Trailrocker"







Bin auch schon gespannt auf Details/Ausstattungen zu den anderen Torques 



akastylez schrieb:


> monkey10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woher hast du nur deine Infos *_neugierig bin_*


----------



## machinerider (11. August 2010)

,,, mütze glatze mütze glatze! geiler stuhl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (11. August 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Äh, Rainer, wie willst du eine FERTIGUNGSungenauigkeit an einem Prototypen erkennen?



indem ich z.B. 20 relativ finale Testräder in der gleichen Fertigung in auftrag gebe und sie noch ein halbes jahr intensiv testen lasse bevor das produkt auf dem markt kommt.
oder im idealfall wenn die fertigung exakt der gleichen wege entspricht wie auch der bau der prototypen.


----------



## Unikum777 (11. August 2010)

Die Fertigung von Serienrahmen in hoher Stückzahl und verschiedenen Größen setzt meines Wissens nach die vorherige Erstellung entsprechender Werkzeuge bzw. Rahmenlehren/Formen voraus. Ich erinnere mich schwach an eine Artikel über einen großen Bikehersteller, wo diesbezüglich ein saftiger fünfstelliger Betrag pro Bikemodell genannt wurde. Das wird wohl kein Hersteller für 20 Prototypen vorab investieren wollen. 

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Rahmenbauer, die von Hand bauen, einen horrenden Preis verlangen und zwischendurch genauso Mist produzieren. Ein Intenserahmen beispielsweise ist sehr teuer, gleichwohl gibt es mehr als genug Berichte über schiefe Rahmen. Serienstreuung wird es immer und überall geben, und sei es nur beim Zulieferer. Wichtiger ist mir eigentlich, wie der Hersteller dann im Falle des Falles mit dem Kunden umgeht. Gebrochene SX-Trail-Hinterbauten gab es auch ne Menge, aber alle mir bekannten Fälle wurden schnellstmöglich kulant behandelt.

Ich fahre kein Canyon (hauptsächlich wg. des fehlenden Baukastenprinzips und der teilweise unglücklichen Lieferzeiten), aber die Modellpalette ist schon interessant. Auch das Strive finde ich recht gelungen. 

Besonders schön finde ich es, dass hier der Konstrukteur sachlich und ausführlich sein Produkt persönlich erklärt, was man anderswo gar nicht oder nur in der einem Hersteller besonders eigenen Arroganz findet.
Daher ziehe ich hier mal als Votec/Specialized/Rocky-Fahrer meinen Hut vor Lutz-2000  
Leider werden derartige Bemühungen ja gerne durch unverschämte Kommentare aus der zweiten Reihe zunichte gemacht. Ich hoffe mal, hier nicht, das wäre wirklich schade. Man kann ja immer seine eigene Meinung haben und natürlich äußern, aber dass am Einde ein Konstrukteur sein Bike und somit seine Arbeit nicht schlecht redet, sollte eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## Cortezsi (11. August 2010)

Dank an Lutz für die ausführlichen Infos.


----------



## wartool (11. August 2010)

Ich kann mich einigen Vorrednern nur anschließen...
*Danke Lutz für die Infos...* jetzt fehlen nur noch die ganzen Ausstattungsdetails, Gewichte und Preise, und natürlich ne Probefahrt 

Hatte ja erst überlegt mir im Sparbuch ein Alpinist zu kaufen.. ich denke, das werde ich jetzt schön bleiben lassen    *ungeduldigwart*


----------



## Paco73 (11. August 2010)

Super Infos Lutz.

Bin gespannt auf Strive Ausstattungen und Preise.


----------



## akastylez (11. August 2010)

Danke für Deine Mühen Lutz! Der blog ist auch ganz interessant,öfters mal reinschauen...

live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?lang=de


----------



## open-air (11. August 2010)

Hi,

Super Infos und gut geschrieben.
Die Theorie der Mechanik ist klar und wer Spaß dran hat kann mit den Bildern schon mal selber ein bisschen rechnen .

Zur Klemmung: Ich glaube eine Klemmverbindung der unteren Dämpferaufnahme und der Schwinge zum Hauptlager erkennen zu können.
Bei meinem Rad ist das untere Dämpferlager sehr schwergängig und per Hand kaum zu drehen (original und nicht verschmutzt oder etc.).
Eine Kugellagerung Bsp. Focus ist da meiner Meinung nach günstiger gelagert.
Eine Klemmung muß nicht schlecht sein, ich habe nur Bedenken da die Kräfte, die eingeleitet werden nicht klein sind und die Klemmkräfte nicht beliebig erhöht werden können. Rutscht z.B. die Dämpferbuchse mal durch könnte gleich die ganze 270° Box hinüber sein.

Aber alles nur Vermutungen! ansehen, ausprobieren, bewerten, ....
Gruß

open-air


----------



## tiss79 (11. August 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Ein Bild von dem Torque Trailrocker[/URL]"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was springt mir denn da ins Auge....eine Kettenführung. Da bin ich schon auf mehr Infos gespannt .

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Battler (11. August 2010)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Besonders schön finde ich es, dass hier der Konstrukteur sachlich und ausführlich sein Produkt persönlich erklärt, was man anderswo gar nicht oder nur in der einem Hersteller besonders eigenen Arroganz findet.
> Daher ziehe ich hier mal als Votec/Specialized/Rocky-Fahrer meinen Hut vor Lutz-2000



Genau dies.  *daumen hoch*



> Ein Bild von dem "Torque Trailrocker"


Ich würde fast wetten, dass in die Serie wieder ein DHX 5.0 Air kommt.  Was meint ihr ? So wie es dasteht, ist es schonmal echt schick. 

Ich fänds übrigens auch noch eine gute Idee, wenn Canyon, ähnlich wie z.B. Radon, die Möglichkeit zum Custom-Aufbau geben würde. Kann man sich Hoffnungen machen, dies bald auch bei Canyon zu finden ?


----------



## Lutz-2000 (11. August 2010)

Hallo Open Air,
Alle Drehpunkte bis auf die obere Dämpferlagerung (Orginal- Gleitlager des Federbeinherstellers) des Strives sind Wälzgelagert.
Im Einzelnen:
Sitzstrebgabel und Rockerarm:
6x vollgefüllte Dünnring-Rillenkugellagerlager (leichte Baureihe) doppelt gedichtet, zusätzlichen Abdeckscheiben
Hauptlager:
2x vollgefüllte Rillenkugellager ,spielfrei vorgespannt,  doppelt gedichtet mit Abdeckscheiben
Stoßdämpfer:
in der 270° Box: doppelt gedichtetes Special CANYON-Nadellager auf geschliffener und gehärteter Steckachse, Steckachse beidseitig geklemmt, zusätzliche Kunstoff- Labyrinthdichtung und Alu-Abdeckscheiben.
obere Dämpferlagerung:
Serienmäßiges Gleitlager des Herstellers (durch die geringe Schwenkbewegung an dieser Stelle ist ein Wälzlager unnötig)
Beste Grüße,
Lutz
P.S.: Das Special-Canyon-Nadellager haben wir seit Anfang dieser Saison  in unseren Torques der Mountain-Heroes erfolgreich ohne Anzeichen von Verschleiß im Einsatz. Das Ansprechverhalten wird bedeutend verbessert. Für 2011 wird es einen Nadellager Nachrüstkit für alle Torques geben.
PPS.: keine Sorge es ist ganz sicher keine Standart-Nadellager, aus dem Katalog der Lagerhersteller ... die halten nämlich nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (11. August 2010)

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das gepostete Bild das eines "Trailrockers" fÃ¼r 1799â¬ sein kann. Imho sieht das eher aus, wie das Rad welches Rob J. auf seinem letzten Trip gefahren hat...

Dass auch das 2011er Nerve von den neuen Streben des Strive profitiert hÃ¶rt sich sehr gut an. Das freut mich. Bin wirklich sehr gespannt auf die neuen Modelle bzw. die Modellpflege.


----------



## akastylez (11. August 2010)

Battler schrieb:


> die Möglichkeit zum Custom-Aufbau geben würde. Kann man sich Hoffnungen machen, dies bald auch bei Canyon zu finden ?



Wäre nicht schlecht, glaube ich aber eher nicht dran....das scheint aus *irgendwelchen Gründen nicht möglich zu sein, wenn es möglich wäre, dann würde es das bereits geben.

*die Dame am Telefon hatte mir mal erklärt das Sie immer nur so viele Teile haben wie sie auch (geschätze) Räder verkaufen - ich wollte damals auch lieber ne schwarze Fox am Torque als ne weisse....


----------



## akastylez (11. August 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das gepostete Bild das eines "Trailrockers" fÃ¼r 1799â¬ sein kann. Imho sieht das eher aus, wie das Rad welches Rob J. auf seinem letzten Trip gefahren hat...
> 
> Dass auch das 2011er Nerve von den neuen Streben des Strive profitiert hÃ¶rt sich sehr gut an. Das freut mich. Bin wirklich sehr gespannt auf die neuen Modelle bzw. die Modellpflege.


 
Wieso? Ist halt der Nachfolger vom 6er Playzone (1899â¬)...1799â¬ weil jetzt ein XFusion und kein DHX AIR 5.0 verbaut ist...wird so an die 16,9KG wiegen.


----------



## Battler (11. August 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> *die Dame am Telefon hatte mir mal erklärt das Sie immer nur so viele Teile haben wie sie auch (geschätze) Räder verkaufen - ich wollte damals auch lieber ne schwarze Fox am Torque als ne weisse....



Genau darum geht es mir. Technisch gibt es nichts einzuwenden, aber manchmal hätte man gerne seinen eigenen Style am Bike (Vorbau, Reifen ...). Das mit den Teilen klingt logisch, immerhin hat Canyon im Gegensatz zu Radon (H&S) keinen großen Onlineshop dranhängen - dann muss ich mich wohl mit der Serie zufriedengeben


----------



## akastylez (11. August 2010)

Man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. August 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist halt der Nachfolger vom 6er Playzone (1899â¬)...1799â¬ weil jetzt ein XFusion und kein DHX AIR 5.0 verbaut ist...wird so an die 16,9KG wiegen.



das abgebildete rad ist eindeutig ein gebrauchtes oder wickelt canyon jetzt schon alte schlÃ¤uche um die kettenstreben?
ich glaube nicht, dass es dieses modell so geben wird. und wo steht in dem blog Ã¼berhaupt was von einem trailrocker?


----------



## tiss79 (11. August 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> das abgebildete rad ist eindeutig ein gebrauchtes oder wickelt canyon jetzt schon alte schläuche um die kettenstreben?
> ich glaube nicht, dass es dieses modell so geben wird. und wo steht in dem block überhaupt was von einem trailrocker?



Sieht wirklich stark nach Rob J.s Bike aus, wie .t1mo schon sagt. Die Parts (Roco, Spank Felgen, Onza Reifen usw.) sehen verdächtig nach seinen Sponsoren aus. Und ich hatte mich schon auf eine interesse KeFü Lösung an potentiellen ´11 Bikes gefreut .


----------



## akastylez (11. August 2010)

Das wird nen Prototyp sein....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. August 2010)

wird es nicht. tiss79 hat da schon recht. das war in der vergangenheit immer so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonfreak10 (11. August 2010)

insider infos


----------



## akastylez (11. August 2010)

Habe ich Studie oder Prototyp geschrieben? Schon klar das Rob das gefahren ist, irgendwie muss man das ja auch mal ausserhalb des Labors testen - jedenfalls kannst Du Dir so den Nachfolger vom Playzone vorstellen...


----------



## Anthony (11. August 2010)

Denke ich auch mal......kein anderes Torque hat die Boxxer dranne...


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (11. August 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das gepostete Bild das eines "Trailrockers" für 1799 sein kann. Imho sieht das eher aus, wie das Rad welches Rob J. auf seinem letzten Trip gefahren hat...



Könntest du mit Recht haben.
Ist ja auch ein Bild von der 2009er Eurobike 
http://www.canyon.com/galerie/galerie_eurobike09.html


----------



## open-air (11. August 2010)

Hallo Lutz-2000,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Bin sehr gespannt, mehr Mund ist wässrig die Beine zittern, ich will sehen!

Wann steht das gute Stück im Verkaufsraum und kann probiert werden?

Gruß

open-air


----------



## akastylez (11. August 2010)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Könntest du mit Recht haben.
> Ist ja auch ein Bild von der 2009er Eurobike
> http://www.canyon.com/galerie/galerie_eurobike09.html



Damit wäre das geklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (11. August 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> indem ich z.B. 20 relativ finale Testräder in der gleichen Fertigung in auftrag gebe und sie noch ein halbes jahr intensiv testen lasse bevor das produkt auf dem markt kommt.


Dann bist du mit deinem Produkt erst ein halbes Jahr später auf dem Markt. 



525Rainer schrieb:


> oder im idealfall wenn die fertigung exakt der gleichen wege entspricht wie auch der bau der prototypen.


Wie Unikum schon erläutert hat: unbezahlbar.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. August 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Dann bist du mit deinem Produkt erst ein halbes Jahr später auf dem Markt.



das reicht mit Sicherheit nicht !

was glaubt ihr welches Produktbaujahr jetzt in der Erprobung ist ?
mit Sicherheit keine 2011er mehr. Denn zumindest die Hersteller mit riesigen Stückzahlen bekommen dann in 2011 keine ausreichende Menge Räder zusammen. Denn es kommt ja noch die QM Abnahme, Lieferung, Endmontage, etc. dazu und bei den Komponenten gibt es dann auch Lieferfristen & Engpässe. Und wehe wenn nicht spätestens am 1.1. die neuen Bikes verfügbar sind.....dann geht das Geheule im IBC wieder los.


----------



## BlackDiver (11. August 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Dann bist du mit deinem Produkt erst ein halbes Jahr später auf dem Markt.



Aber nur wenn auch alles nach Plan läuft,ansonsten dauert das ganze nochmals länger u. irgendwann nimmt das ganze Ausmaße wie bei Liteville an u. das Produkt ist trotzdem nicht ausgereift,siehe Umlenkhebel beim 301


----------



## 525Rainer (11. August 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Dann bist du mit deinem Produkt erst ein halbes Jahr später auf dem Markt.



meiner meinung nach besser als 6 wochen einschicken in der hauptsaison. nicht jeder kriegt sein rad wieder so schnell wie du.



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wie Unikum schon erläutert hat: unbezahlbar.



für canyon. massenfertigung kann ja nicht nur vorteile haben.


----------



## the.saint (11. August 2010)

Bei eurer Diskussion geht das nachrüstbare Nadellagerset total unter! Der Preis wäre interessant bzw. vielleicht umsonst^^

Definiere Massenfertigung in deinem Kontext? btw find ich das bissle OT, wenn ihr euch über Fertigungslehre/Fabrikbetrieb und QM-Methoden unterhalten wollt.
Hier gibts die entsprechenden Veranstaltungen und Ansprechpartner:
http://www.iff.uni-stuttgart.de/
http://www.ipa.fraunhofer.de/


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. August 2010)

Es gibt Hersteller, die können es sich leisten, ihren neuen Rahmen ein Jahr verspätet auf den Markt zu bringen. Der hält dann aber auch.


----------



## 525Rainer (11. August 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7448775"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Definiere Massenfertigung in deinem Kontext? btw find ich das bissle OT, wenn ihr euch über Fertigungslehre/Fabrikbetrieb und QM-Methoden unterhalten wollt.
> Hier gibts die entsprechenden Veranstaltungen und Ansprechpartner:
> http://www.iff.uni-stuttgart.de/
> http://www.ipa.fraunhofer.de/



wir ham nicht angefangen. lutz hat seine neuen prüfmaschinen ins spiel gebracht und wir disskutieren hier grade über die haltbarkeit der beiden räder unter und überhalb des neuen rades. ich weiss nicht was daran OT ist.

wegen massenfertigung und deren nachteile: bei dem rad (helius AM) das ich unter anderem fahre ging der prototyp den gleichen weg wie das serienbike. der einwurf von flo das fertigungsfehler bei einem prototypen grundsätzlich nicht festgestellt werden können stimmt deswegen meiner meinung nach nicht.


----------



## haibike1995 (12. August 2010)

Ab wann werden die 2011 Modelle erhältlich sein? Weiß das irgend wer?


----------



## .t1mo (12. August 2010)

Naja wahrscheinlich wie immer - Q1 vom nächsten Jahr


----------



## Byki (12. August 2010)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Für 2011 wird es einen Nadellager Nachrüstkit für alle Torques geben.
> PPS.: keine Sorge es ist ganz sicher keine Standart-Nadellager, aus dem Katalog der Lagerhersteller ... die halten nämlich nicht ;-)



Endlich denkt Canyon auch an die Altkunden.
Das ist ein guter Weg und kann gerne ausgebaut werden.
Beispiel: Titanschraubenkit, Kettenführung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battler (12. August 2010)

haibike1995 schrieb:


> Ab wann werden die 2011 Modelle erhältlich sein? Weiß das irgend wer?



Wie immer wohl ... ~ Mitte Oktober auf der Page gelistet, irgendwann Anfang 2011 dann erhältlich ...


----------



## mamo80 (13. August 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus, das erste Canyon das gefällt)
> Richtig geiles Design ,




Remedy Fahrer habn scheinbar den gleichen geschmack, mir hat das Strive auf anhieb super gefallen. vor allem wegen dem fließendem oberrohr. genau das was ich suche nachdem trek zumindest für mich keine vernünftigen bikes mehr baut.

in einem italienischem forum hab ich einige fotos vom neuem strive gefunden, irgendwie kommt es mir etwas filigran vor, von mir aus könnte es vom rohrdurchmesser massiver ausfallen, bin schon auf die bilder von der eurobike gespannt.

http://foto.mtb-forum.it/showphoto.php/photo/68007

ups - grad bemerkt dass die fotos eh schon gepostet wurden...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (14. August 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> Remedy Fahrer habn scheinbar den gleichen geschmack, mir hat das Strive auf anhieb super gefallen. vor allem wegen dem fließendem oberrohr. genau das was ich suche nachdem trek zumindest für mich keine vernünftigen bikes mehr baut.
> 
> in einem italienischem forum hab ich einige fotos vom neuem strive gefunden, irgendwie kommt es mir etwas filigran vor, von mir aus könnte es vom rohrdurchmesser massiver ausfallen, bin schon auf die bilder von der eurobike gespannt.
> 
> ...



Hey, danke für den Link!

Auf diesen Fotos wirkt das Strive doch um einiges harmonischer. Was meint ihr, wird es das Modell / ne Variante zum Preis um 1600 - 2000 Euro geben?


----------



## knuspi (14. August 2010)

Also mit HS wohl eher nicht. Selbst mit normaler XT-Kurbel wÃ¼rde ich bei der restlichen Ausstattung (Fox-Fahrwerk, The One, ...) auf jeden Fall Ã¼ber 2000â¬ tippen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (14. August 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Hier mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also hier drin steht zumindest, dass es bei EUR 2000 startet.

Allerding wohl ohne Fox Talas und ohne Rock Shox Teleskopstütze.


----------



## ohschda (15. August 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Also hier drin steht zumindest, dass es bei EUR 2000 startet.
> 
> Allerding wohl ohne Fox Talas und ohne Rock Shox Teleskopstütze.



.... Und ohne Hammerschmidt und ohne The One


----------



## kreet (16. August 2010)

mir gefällt das blaue/schwarze torque auf den bildern vom canyon blog ( http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/ ) .. meint ihr das kommt so? oder ist das eine spezialaufbaut für das fotoshoot 

grüße


----------



## pillemaen (16. August 2010)

Denke nicht, schaut nach dem Strive von Tibor aus, also lauter Spank-Parts 

Farbe is aber echt geil!


----------



## kreet (16. August 2010)

meinte aber das torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (17. August 2010)

Das Canyon Strive...






...ist dem hier auch recht ähnlich:





http://www.pinkbike.com/news/crankworx-diamondback-scapegoat-2011.html


----------



## pillemaen (17. August 2010)

kreet schrieb:


> meinte aber das torque



Schau mal wer das Bike fährt, dann ist klar, das das ein Spezialaufbau ist und zwar mit Spank-Parts, weil der gute Tibor von denen nunmal gesponsort wird.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. August 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Das Canyon Strive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tja, da wird Canyon sich eben beim gleichen (freischaffenden) Entwicklungs Ingenieur bedient haben der auch schon für Focus etc. die Entwürfe abgeliefert hat.
ist überall in der Industrie so, nur sieht man z.B. beim Auto oder Motorrad aufgrund der Verkleidung bzw. Karosserie die darunterliegende Technik nicht.


----------



## the.saint (17. August 2010)

Hmm, was allerdings nicht zu Tibor passt sind die Fox Federelemente (er hat immer Marzocchi) und die blau eloxierte Wippe. Bisher hat er da meistens aufs Seriendesign mit seinen Sponsorparts zurückgegriffen. Ein wenig Farbe ist sicherlich interessant.


----------



## pillemaen (17. August 2010)

uups, mÃ¶chte mich entschuldigen, dass bike auf dem Tibor sitzt ist kein Strive, sondern ein Torque, weil der DÃ¤mpfer ja im Rahmen liegtâ¦
kÃ¶nnte sich also doch um eine potenzielle Ausstattungsvariante des 2011 Torque handeln


----------



## the.saint (17. August 2010)

http://knucklebox.com/

Aber so wie ich das jetzt rauslese verwenden viele sowas, Focus, diamonback ?

Noch die Frage: Wer hats erfunden? bzw. was wurde im Canyon System verfeinert/verbessert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (17. August 2010)

Galubt ihr, dass dann auch z.B. beim Tork Alpinist eine FOX 36 180mm (FIT RC2) aus der 2011er Serie verbaut wird?
Fände ich richtig fett 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-36-180-2011.html


----------



## paradisoinferno (17. August 2010)

Wenn, dann wohl die 180er TALAS.

Die Absenkbarkeit für steile Anstiege ist ja wohl ein Merkmal des Alpinisten...


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (17. August 2010)

ehm ja die hab ich gemeint ... 

*Fox 36 Talas FIT RC2 180

â¢ 7.1"/180 mm travel* *
â¢ Revised FIT damper
â¢ Kashima coating
â¢ Adjustments: Low speed compression, high speed compression, rebound, air spring pressure
â¢ New 2 position Talas: 180 mm and 140 mm settings 
â¢ Air sprung
â¢ 5.4 lb/2.45 kg*


----------



## leeresblatt (17. August 2010)

allerdings wird es bei OEM Gabeln wohl keine Kashima Beschichtung geben


----------



## akastylez (17. August 2010)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Galubt ihr, dass dann auch z.B. beim Tork Alpinist eine FOX 36 180mm (FIT RC2) aus der 2011er Serie verbaut wird?
> Fände ich richtig fett
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-36-180-2011.html



Kannste von ausgehen...aber halt nur die OEM ohne die Spezialbeschichtung....


----------



## paradisoinferno (18. August 2010)

Quelle: tri-ridedotcom

Im Original kommt die wahre Optik für meinen Geschmack viel besser rüber, auch der Buckel im Oberrohr ist hier nicht mehr zu sehen. 

Jawohl, gefällt.....


----------



## akastylez (18. August 2010)

Haste recht,sieht hier nicht ganz so aus wie auf den anderen Fotos.


----------



## the.saint (18. August 2010)

**


----------



## monkey10 (18. August 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Im Original kommt die wahre Optik für meinen Geschmack viel besser rüber, auch der Buckel im Oberrohr ist hier nicht mehr zu sehen.



Stimmt allerdings...

Bin schon gespannt auf die *Kettenstrebenlänge des Strive*. Kannte bisher wenig 160/180mm Fullys mit geradem Sattelrohr und Kettenstrebenlänge < 430 (also ähnlich dem Tork). Falls da schon wer was weiß...


----------



## Battler (18. August 2010)

Das Strive sieht ja Mega aus im Original  Wie kann man wohl die Einstiegsversion erwarten ? 36er oder Lyric ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (21. August 2010)

haske schrieb:


> neues 29er Carbon-HT, sowie 26er CF mit extrem leichten, aber komfortablen Rahmen - vs. Cannodale/ Scott - FIGHT


 
Hallo.
woher hast du die Infos bzgl. 2011 Canyon?

Wie wird sich das HT CF 26" ändern? Welche Farben wird es haben? Wieder nur das Schwarz/Weiß oder vielleicht das Ergon Giftgrün wie man teilweise in der Mountain Bike als Werbebanner sehen kann? Auch in 2-fach XTR/SRAM zu erhalten?

Danke!


----------



## aleuchte (22. August 2010)

@ Lutz-2000,

Danke für die Infos !

Bin drauf & dran mir noch ein Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 2010 zu bestellen (Sofern noch vorhanden).

Bitte was ändert sich im Nerve AM 9.0 2011 ? Wird es das noch in Schwarz geben ?

Bleibt der Preis 2699 ? Ab wann könnte man nach der EuroBike diese bestellen bzw. wann wäre auslieferung.

Um eine Baldige Antwort würde Ich mich freuen da die Zeit drängt.

Vielen dank !


----------



## nismo2002 (22. August 2010)

...bestellen geht, sobald die Canyon-Homepage online ist
...die Page geht irgendwann zwischen Ende Eurobike und Silvesterparty online, hoffentlich aber bereits im Oktober _(<<< Hallo Canyon? Könnt ihr das vllt. bestätigen??)_
...auf früher Infos kannst du nur hoffen, falls jemand von Canyon freundlicherweise schon mal vorab hier im Forum etwas zum neuen Katalog posten sollte (was sehr toll wäre, bei der Neugier von uns allen)


----------



## isy007 (22. August 2010)

Hier ein Bericht in der MountainBIKE zum Strive. LINK


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. August 2010)

isy007 schrieb:


> Hier ein Bericht in der MountainBIKE zum Strive. LINK



das ist doch kein Bericht !
das ist die übliche Mischung aus dem Hersteller (Canyon) Marketing Blabla und dem typischen wie immer nichtssagenden Bike-Bravo Geschwätz
wer den ersten Beitrag hier gelesen hat weiß eh schon alles was dort drinnen steht


----------



## isy007 (22. August 2010)

edit: OHHH ist wohl gar kein Bericht! Erbsenzähler!


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. August 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist doch kein Bericht !
> das ist die übliche Mischung aus dem Hersteller (Canyon) Marketing Blabla und dem typischen wie immer nichtssagenden Bike-Bravo Geschwätz
> wer den ersten Beitrag hier gelesen hat weiß eh schon alles was dort drinnen steht



Vor allem letzteres würde ich sagen, wenn man das folgende liesst:

" [...] und verspricht zusammen mit der bewährten Anti-Squat-Kinematik und  ausreichend steilem 73,5°-Sitzwinkel auch bergauf Touren-Lust statt  -Frust."

Wie soll denn bitte die Anti-Squat Kinematik am Strive mit Eingelenker Hinterbau bewährt sein, wenn die anderen Canyons seit Jahren Viergelenker sind  

Und der Sitzwinkel dürfte auch einiges flacher ausfallen, senn der Sattel auf Bergauflänge ausgezogen ist. 

Dies ist nicht als Kritik am Rad zu verstehen, ich habe ja noch nicht einmal darauf gesessen, sondern am Verlinkten "Bericht".


----------



## monkey10 (22. August 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Wie soll denn bitte die Anti-Squat Kinematik am Strive mit Eingelenker Hinterbau bewährt sein, wenn die anderen Canyons seit Jahren Viergelenker sind
> 
> Und der Sitzwinkel dürfte auch einiges flacher ausfallen, senn der Sattel auf Bergauflänge ausgezogen ist.



gleiches frag ich mich auch 

zufällig bin ich auf den testbericht des focus project gestossen. natürlich anderes bike. aber verdammt ähnlicher hinterbau 



			
				Testbericht Focus Project 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die flache Kennlinie nutzt der Hinterbau rasch viel Federweg, was spürbaren Komfort bringt, aber die Beschleunigung aus den Kurven etwas hemmte. Unangenehme Durchschläge blieben aber die Ausnahme. Leichte Schwächen zeigte der Hinterbau beim Bergauffahren. Durch den flachen Sitzwinkel sackte der Fahrer nach hinten, zudem wippte der Hinterbau beim Pedalieren etwas.


----------



## Wurzelmann (23. August 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> gleiches frag ich mich auch
> 
> zufällig bin ich auf den testbericht des focus project gestossen. natürlich anderes bike. aber verdammt ähnlicher hinterbau




Ich bin auf eine Spanische Seite gestossen, die den Strive Hinterbau zumindest statisch theoretisch mit dem Fokus Project vergleicht. Da gibt es wohl doch noch Unterschiede in der Auslegung. Wie sich die auswirken, verstehe ich nur auf Basis einer mittelmäßigen Babelfisch Übersetzung leider nicht.

Bzgl. Einsacken des Hinterbaus bergauf reicht es vielleicht schon ein 20er Mountaingoat zu montieren (wie Lutz weiter vorne ja gewissermaßen schon "anregte"), um den Hinterbau ein bisschen aus dem Federweg zu ziehen. Das käme meinen Oberschenkeln auch durchaus entgegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (23. August 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Bzgl. Einsacken des Hinterbaus bergauf reicht es vielleicht schon ein 20er Mountaingoat zu montieren (wie Lutz weiter vorne ja gewissermaßen schon "anregte"), um den Hinterbau ein bisschen aus dem Federweg zu ziehen. Das käme meinen Oberschenkeln auch durchaus entgegen



Was ist ein Mountaingoat? noch nie gehört


----------



## tiss79 (23. August 2010)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Was ist ein Mountaingoat? noch nie gehört



In dem Fall ein 20er Kettenblatt. Früher hieß das auch mal Granny Gear, wenn ich mich nict täusche. Sozusagen der Rettungsring für die richtigen Rampen.

Gruß

matthias


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. August 2010)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Was ist ein Mountaingoat? noch nie gehört



http://www.mountain-goat.de/


----------



## the.saint (24. August 2010)

Bergziege


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (25. August 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Quelle: tri-ridedotcom
> 
> Im Original kommt die wahre Optik für meinen Geschmack viel besser rüber, auch der Buckel im Oberrohr ist hier nicht mehr zu sehen.
> 
> Jawohl, gefällt.....



Stimmt, das Strive schaut auf diesen Bildern um einiges besser aus.


----------



## unchained (25. August 2010)

Geil. Da könnt man drüber nachdenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DailyRaider (25. August 2010)

Wie stehen die Chancen das die neuen 2011er Fox Dämpfer http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/shocks es in die 2011er Serien von Canyon schaffen?


----------



## .t1mo (25. August 2010)

Weiß wirklich zu gefallen. Der "Buckel" auf dem ersten Bild wird einfach deutlich durch den Lichteinfall sowie Form und Lack des Rohres verstärkt.

Wenn das Teil in den großen Größen auch noch gut aussieht brauche ich eins. Andernfalls hoffe ich einfach mal darauf, dass das neue Nerve mit 150mm Hinterbau in XL wieder ein stärker abfallendes Oberrohr bekommt. Das jetzige in XL ist einfach schäbbig...


----------



## connerthesaint (25. August 2010)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Strive schaut auf diesen Bildern um einiges besser aus.



...also ich muß sagen, ich weiß schon welches Bike ich mir 2011 kaufen werde  . ( Wird mein erstes Fully und mein erstes High End Bike ) 

Ich war mir nie sicher welches Bike es sein sollte: Nerve AM oder Torque. Aber wenn das Strive jetzt dazwischen liegt und wie es vom Marketing angepriesen wird "100% Tourentauglich" ist und das Gewicht bei den anderen Modellen (nicht bei dem teuresten) bei ca. 13-13,5KG einpendelt, ja dann kommt mir das Ding ins Haus.  

Man da freue ich mich ja mal auf das Bike, wenn ich auf der Eurobike bin  

@Lutz-2000: Wird es eine Variante geben die mit 2 fach Kettenschaltung kommt und nicht undbedingt 2899 kosten wird? 
Das würde den finaziellen Rahmen dann doch ein wenig sprengen.


----------



## the.saint (25. August 2010)

Ich denke das sehen wir dann alles nächste Woche


----------



## isy007 (25. August 2010)

Dann macht mal bitte ein paar Fotos für die daheim gebliebenen! BITTE


----------



## canyon_biker (25. August 2010)

29" ist wohl kein Thema bei CANYON im nächsten Jahr - oder hab´ ich was verpasst ?


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (25. August 2010)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> ...also ich muß sagen, ich weiß schon welches Bike ich mir 2011 kaufen werde  . ( Wird mein erstes Fully und mein erstes High End Bike )
> 
> Ich war mir nie sicher welches Bike es sein sollte: Nerve AM oder Torque. Aber wenn das Strive jetzt dazwischen liegt und wie es vom Marketing angepriesen wird "100% Tourentauglich" ist und das Gewicht bei den anderen Modellen (nicht bei dem teuresten) bei ca. 13-13,5KG einpendelt, ja dann kommt mir das Ding ins Haus.
> 
> ...




Kannst du meine Gedanken lesen 
Genau das gleiche hab ich auch vor.
Viel Spaß auf der Eurobike - ich würde auch hingehen wenns nicht so ewig weit weg wär


----------



## Ralph1993 (26. August 2010)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Kannst du meine Gedanken lesen
> Genau das gleiche hab ich auch vor.
> Viel Spaß auf der Eurobike - ich würde auch hingehen wenns nicht so ewig weit weg wär




haha so wird es wohl bei mir ähnlich laufen. Mir gefällt das Rad sehr gut. Freu mich schon auf die genauen Daten mit Preisen.. Oh gott... in ohnmacht fall


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. August 2010)

Gerade entdeckt:

http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=2180&lang=en


_"
Canyon Bikes at the Eurobike 2010

Aeroad CF ETE
Aeroad CF 9.0 TEAM
Speedmax CF 9.0 PRO
V-Drome AL 9.0 LTD
Ultimate CF SLX 9.0 TEAM
Ultimate CF 8.0
Ultimate AL 9.0 SL
Strive ESX 9.0 LTD
Strive ES 9.0
Torque 8.0 DROPZONE
Nerve AM 9.0 SL
Nerve XC 9.0 LTD
Project 1.44²
Ergon 24 special edition
Omega Pharma  Lotto team bike Van den Broeck
"_


----------



## stone86 (26. August 2010)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Gerade entdeckt:
> 
> http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=2180&lang=en
> 
> ...


 
V-Drome?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (26. August 2010)

stone86 schrieb:


> V-Drome?



Hört sich für mich nach einem Rennrad oder Triathlonteil an.


----------



## Metty (26. August 2010)

Oder Bahnrad?


----------



## ohschda (26. August 2010)

Metty schrieb:


> Oder Bahnrad?



Da muss ich dir wohl rechtgeben.

V = Geschwindigkeit
+Drome = Große Halle

zusammen wohl Bahnrad. Passt


----------



## unchained (26. August 2010)

nä wie geil.


----------



## Sorar (26. August 2010)

Jap, ich denke auch dass es ein Bahnrad sein wird.

Beyueglich des Projects 1,44 ! Was glaubt ihr kann das sein ?

1,44*1,44 ergibt 2,0736. Aber dass kann unmoeglich eine Gewichtsangabe sein, fuer den Rahmen viel zu schwer und fuers Komplettrad viel zu leicht !

Mir ist auch keine physikalische Konstante bekannt, die diesen Wert wiedergibt !


----------



## monkey10 (26. August 2010)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Canyon Bikes at the Eurobike 2010
> 
> Torque 8.0 DROPZONE



Schade.. nur das Dropzone. Mich hätte ein Tork interessiert, das mit der neuen 180 Talas od. Van ausgestattet ist. Mit Talas würde würde wahrscheinlich eher das Alpinist u./od. Vertride kommen, mit 180er Van eher das Trailflow


----------



## CleanSweep (27. August 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Schade.. nur das Dropzone. Mich hätte ein Tork interessiert, das mit der neuen 180 Talas od. Van ausgestattet ist. Mit Talas würde würde wahrscheinlich eher das Alpinist u./od. Vertride kommen, mit 180er Van eher das Trailflow



Etwas OT (sry!), aber apropos 180er Talas: Ich habe kürzlich die ersten negativen Kritiken bzgl. der 180 mm-Gabeln von FOX gelesen - kritisiert wurde der Durchmesser von nur 36 mm. Man hat bemängelt, dass dies "sehr kritisch" sei, und dass 40 mm, oder zumindest 38 mm, sinnvoller gewesen wären.

(Nimmt man die Totem als Vergleich: hier hat man die 40 mm.)


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. August 2010)

Die Boxxer setzt doch auch auf 32er Standrohre warum sollte das ein Problem sein?

Die Steifigkeit ist bei 38er (Marzocchi 66) oder 40er (Totem) natürlich besser das kann ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## stone86 (27. August 2010)

Sorar schrieb:


> Jap, ich denke auch dass es ein Bahnrad sein wird.
> 
> Beyueglich des Projects 1,44 ! Was glaubt ihr kann das sein ?
> 
> ...


 
vielleicht meinen die ja 144 mm Federweg vorne sowie hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (27. August 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild vom neuen Aerorad, für die, die es noch nicht gesehen haben







Und der Link zu den News: http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/canyon-enters-aero-road-market-for-2011


----------



## ohschda (27. August 2010)

stone86 schrieb:


> vielleicht meinen die ja 144 mm Federweg vorne sowie hinten


Und das könnten sie dann Nerve AM nennen und behaupten er wäre ganz neu??!


----------



## .t1mo (27. August 2010)

Bestimmt nicht, weil das Nerve AM vorn und hinten 150mm für die neue Saison bekommt.


----------



## ohschda (27. August 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht, weil das Nerve AM vorn und hinten 150mm für die neue Saison bekommt.



Das ist aber auch eine Mutmaßung. Genau wie bisher unbestätigt ist, das das AM hinten auch eine X12 bekommt.

Ich denke dies zwar auch, hab aber glaube ich noch keine Bestätigung dafür gesehen. Ich warte nämlich auf das neue AM, bzw. wenn nichts besonderes dazu kommen sollte auf ein Sparbuch AM.
144mm vorne und hinten machen für mich zumindest keinen Sinn, oder denkt ihr es ist zwischen XC und AM noch Platz für was neues? Naja. Wir wissen es ja nächste Woche. Macht euch nicht verrückt. Würde gerne auf die Eurobike kommen aber die Anreise wäre einfach zu lang.

Mfg


----------



## paradisoinferno (27. August 2010)

Vorne hat das AM ja bereits 150 mm. Die logische Modellpflege wäre dann auch die Anpassung am Hinterbau.


----------



## .t1mo (27. August 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch eine Mutmaßung. Genau wie bisher unbestätigt ist, das das AM hinten auch eine X12 bekommt.



Ich war mir eigentlich sicher, dass Lutz das hier irgendwo schon geschrieben hat. Müsste mich jetzt wirklich irren, wenn dem nicht so wäre. Ich meine sogar, dass ich mir gleich daraufhin neue, haltbarere, Ketten/Sitzstreben gewünscht hätte 

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich all das nur geträumt hab.

Lang ists aber nicht mehr hin. Also who cares


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (27. August 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Die Boxxer setzt doch auch auf 32er Standrohre warum sollte das ein Problem sein?
> 
> Die Steifigkeit ist bei 38er (Marzocchi 66) oder 40er (Totem) natürlich besser das kann ich mir vorstellen.



Die Boxxer ist auch eine Doppelbrücke. Nicht zu vergleichen mit einer Einfachbrückengabel.

Gruß


----------



## Bartoy (29. August 2010)

stone86 schrieb:


> vielleicht meinen die ja 144 mm Federweg vorne sowie hinten



Von der Anordnung in der Liste würde ich mal auf ein Mountainbike tippen. 

Canyon hat doch die Studien 6.8 und 3.7 auch nach dem Gewicht benannt. Also warum nicht auch hier.


----------



## benchmark (30. August 2010)

Strive-Prototyp von Rob. 

(c) Facebook


----------



## monkey10 (30. August 2010)

Neues vom Blog:

"Exklusive Spy-Shots auf die Modelle 2011"


----------



## Sylver46 (30. August 2010)

Fein, zwar echt grausame Musik, aber bisschen was kann man schon erahnen. Glaube es gibt beim Torque jetzt neben den Orangenen auch Blaue elox.Parts müsst mal relativ am Anfang drauf achten.


----------



## DailyRaider (30. August 2010)

Ich steh auf so Teaserzeug Aber die Auflösung von den Videos ist ne Zumutung...

Hab da auch rote elox Parts gesehen


----------



## KA-Biker (31. August 2010)

....Musik ist echt schrecklich.
Ich will wissen wie die Lackierung vom FRX LTD ist. Aber da muss ich wohl noch warten bis die neue HP hochgeladen wird..
Aber das Auto...ein Traum


----------



## esprit70 (1. September 2010)

Ich meine nun endlich eine DT Fedelgabel gesehen zu haben ;-))))


----------



## FloriLori (1. September 2010)

Wird das Strive wohl ne Bikepark Zulassung haben, wenn ja weiß ich worauf ich nun sparen will
^^


----------



## Deleted 133688 (1. September 2010)

Hat jemand das HT CF schon gesehen auf der Eurobike?
Wird es wirklich mit Sram XX und der special grünen ergon lackierung zu kaufen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (1. September 2010)

Denke mal doch das sie nun auch XX vermehrt im Programm haben werden...  Grün... das ist die Frage.. Sieht schon schrill aus - ist aber die Frage wie lange es ein gefällt ;-)


----------



## Deleted 133688 (1. September 2010)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Denke mal doch das sie nun auch XX vermehrt im Programm haben werden...  Grün... das ist die Frage.. Sieht schon schrill aus - ist aber die Frage wie lange es ein gefällt ;-)



auf dem demo day stand das Lux und das HT CF aufjedenfall in dieser Lackierung rum + XX   Und ich kann das klassische schwarz/weiß nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## kreet (1. September 2010)

www.canyon.de 

-> EUROBIKE 2010
-> Bikes auswählen 

ein paar Bilder/Infos gibt es dort schon.

LG


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (1. September 2010)

Ich finde das Oberrohr am 2011er XC/AM Modell nicht so schön. Ich hoffe da gibts bald mehr Bilder dazu..


----------



## isy007 (1. September 2010)

Oh das FRX mit Boxxer... mal was anderes beide FRX mit Doppelbrücke! 

Und hinter 1,44² verbarg sich wohl auch etwas das hier keiner vermutet hat!


----------



## kreet (1. September 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/EuroBike2010.pdf

ich hoffe mal, ich darf das so posten 

Sehr schönes Trailflow, wie ich finde!


----------



## Thomas_v2 (1. September 2010)

Interessant finde ich das Torque Rockzone mit Stahlfederdämpfer DHX RC2. Angeblich würde das doch nicht zur Kennlinie des Hinterbaus vom neuen Torque passen?


----------



## esprit70 (1. September 2010)

Ab wann wohl die neuen Modell bestellbar sind ??? (mich juckt es beim neuen LUX mit der DT Gabel!!! )


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (1. September 2010)

kreet schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/EuroBike2010.pdf
> 
> ich hoffe mal, ich darf das so posten
> 
> Sehr schönes Trailflow, wie ich finde!



Cool, danke.. Da sieht das XC doch schon etwas feiner aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (1. September 2010)

Also wie es nach dem Canyon Eurobike Prospekt bzw. nicht Präsentation bei der Eurobike aussieht, wird es leider keine 29" Carbon Hardtail von Canyon gehen. Finde ich sehr schade, wäre meine Wahl gewesen....

Das Strive gefällt mir immer besser, wäre ein sehr lässiges Zweitrad.


----------



## Berlinbiker (1. September 2010)

So wie es in der pdf Datei aussieht, sind die Änderungen bei den Grand Canyon AL eher marginal, bis auf Shimano 10fach. Oder habe ich da was übersehen?

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Deleted 133688 (1. September 2010)

Berlinbiker schrieb:


> So wie es in der pdf Datei aussieht, sind die Änderungen bei den Grand Canyon AL eher marginal, bis auf Shimano 10fach. Oder habe ich da was übersehen?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Markus



genau und die lackierungen. Beim CF das selbe.
DT Swiss Gabeln eben noch.


----------



## fibbs (1. September 2010)

Ich finde das XC auch sehr schön so. Ich bin nun mal gespannt wie das Pricing und die Farbwahlmöglichkeiten für das XC 8.0 und 9.0 aussehen.


----------



## .t1mo (1. September 2010)

Hmm. Das hydrogeformte Oberrohr an den "neuen" Nerves mag mir nicht so recht gefallen. Das muss man wohl erstmal live gesehen haben... in der Hoffnung das es dann besser aussieht.

Das Projektrad 1.44 finde ich hingegen sehr geil, also rein von der Optik. Funktional wird es mit Sicherheit auch sein aber wie schwer/träge ist hierbei das Heck mit Kassette, Schaltwerk und zusätzlichem Getriebe?!

EDIT:
ok, bei den "Live-Bildern" aus dem Canyon Blog macht das Oberrohr vom Nerve AM wiederum einen guten Eindruck.
Ich nehm also ein V-Drome AL, ein Nerve AM, das Rahmenset vom Projektrad 1.44 und evlt. ein Torque oder Strive


----------



## Deleted 133688 (1. September 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Das Projektrad 1.44 finde ich hingegen sehr geil, also rein von der Optik. Funktional wird es mit Sicherheit auch sein aber wie schwer/träge ist hierbei das Heck mit Kassette, Schaltwerk und zusätzlichem Getriebe?!




gibt es aber 2011 noch nicht zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (1. September 2010)

Hoffentlich ist das FRX nicht das LTD......Ich hätte lieber ne Forty anstatt ne Boxxer WC.

Aber sehr gelungene Bikes dieses Jahr. Auch mal ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung bei den Farben


----------



## .t1mo (1. September 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> gibt es aber 2011 noch nicht zu kaufen?



Wird sicherlich, so wie alle Projekträder, nie zu kaufen sein. Eventuell wird es aber irgendwann etwas ähnliches geben.


----------



## isy007 (1. September 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das FRX nicht das LTD......Ich hätte lieber ne Forty anstatt ne Boxxer WC.



Laut dem PDF hat das FRX ne Boxxer und das LTD ne 40.

Ich würde das Strive mit HS nehmen, WENN die Farbe im echten Leben nicht so goldig ist! Braun wäre ok.


----------



## Quellekatalog (1. September 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das FRX nicht das LTD......Ich hätte lieber ne Forty anstatt ne Boxxer WC.



Laut Eurobike PDF gibt es das FRX 9.0 LTD mit Fox 40 RC2 FIT und FRX 9.0 mit Boxxer R2C2...

edit: da war wieder mal wer schneller


----------



## tical2000 (1. September 2010)

Seh ich da serienmäßig ne KeFü am Torque? Mit Umwerfer. Haben sie Kuka's Carbon Lösung serienreif gemacht?


----------



## KA-Biker (1. September 2010)

Quellekatalog schrieb:


> Laut Eurobike PDF gibt es das FRX 9.0 LTD mit Fox 40 RC2 FIT und FRX 9.0 mit Boxxer R2C2...
> 
> edit: da war wieder mal wer schneller


 

dann will ich nur noch wissen wie das FRX LTD aussieht von der Farbe her..
Schade das ichs am Samstag nicht sehen kann, weils nicht dabei ist.


----------



## Ralph1993 (1. September 2010)

So jetzt sind ein paar neue Sachen Online auf der Canyon Homepage. Klickt einfach mal auf "eurobike 2010"


----------



## Matthias247 (1. September 2010)

Was ist denn die absolute Tretlagerhöhe beim Strive? Die relativen +9mm sind ungefähr 350mm, oder?
Ansonsten find ichs von den Geometriedaten auch ziemlich interessant. 

Zum Thema Bikeparkfreigabe bzw. Stabilität und dem Unterschied ES / ESX gibts noch keine Informationen, oder?


----------



## whigger (1. September 2010)

Hier die neuen Modelle:

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/mtb2011/


----------



## kreet (1. September 2010)

Die Sun Ringle Drift 2.1 von Rockzone/Playzone/Trailflow sind mit 2530g ja mal superschwer. 



Edit: Postet doch nicht alles doppelt und dreifach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (1. September 2010)

kreet schrieb:


> Die Sun Ringle Drift 2.1 von Rockzone/Playzone/Trailflow sind mit 2530g ja mal superschwer.



Wie kommst du auf die genaue Ausstattung der Torques? Die einzelnen Modelle sind doch nicht verlinkt?


----------



## ohschda (1. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch eine Mutmaßung. Genau wie bisher unbestätigt ist, das das AM hinten auch eine X12 bekommt.
> 
> Ich denke dies zwar auch, hab aber glaube ich noch keine Bestätigung dafür gesehen. Ich warte nämlich auf das neue AM, bzw. wenn nichts besonderes dazu kommen sollte auf ein Sparbuch AM.
> 144mm vorne und hinten machen für mich zumindest keinen Sinn, oder denkt ihr es ist zwischen XC und AM noch Platz für was neues? Naja. Wir wissen es ja nächste Woche. Macht euch nicht verrückt. Würde gerne auf die Eurobike kommen aber die Anreise wäre einfach zu lang.
> ...



Ich möchte jetzt darauf nicht rumreiten.... aaaabbbbeeeerrr:
Scheinbar doch keine 150mm Hinterbau im AM!?


----------



## canyonfreak10 (1. September 2010)

hi,
wisst ihr, ob die torque playzone und rockzone das gleiche koasten bzw. steht irgendwo was über die preise?


----------



## ohschda (1. September 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die genaue Ausstattung der Torques? Die einzelnen Modelle sind doch nicht verlinkt?



Siehe:

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/mtb2011/

Gewichte wahrscheinlich beim Hersteller rausgesuch, der Fuchs!!


----------



## kreet (1. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Siehe:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/mtb2011/
> 
> Gewichte wahrscheinlich beim Hersteller rausgesuch, der Fuchs!!



+ http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/EuroBike2010.pdf

jetzt poste ich selbst schon doppelt


----------



## tiss79 (1. September 2010)

canyonfreak10 schrieb:


> hi,
> wisst ihr, ob die torque playzone und rockzone das gleiche koasten bzw. steht irgendwo was über die preise?



Über die Preise hab ich noch nichts gesehen. Ich denke aber schon, dass Playzone ond Rockzone (zumindest in etwa) den gleichen Preis haben werden, da beide als 6.0 bezeichnet werden. War doch diese Jahr beim Dropzone und Alpinist genauso (beide 8.0).

Gruß

Matthias

P.S.: Natürlich ohne Gewähr und reine Vermutung


----------



## ohschda (1. September 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Ãber die Preise hab ich noch nichts gesehen. Ich denke aber schon, dass Playzone ond Rockzone (zumindest in etwa) den gleichen Preis haben werden, da beide als 6.0 bezeichnet werden. War doch diese Jahr beim Dropzone und Alpinist genauso (beide 8.0).
> 
> GruÃ
> 
> ...



Das ist schwer zu sagen. Denke aber das zumindest das Trailflow wie abgebildet nicht mehr fÃ¼r 2400â¬ zu haben sein wird. SchÃ¤tze den Preis Ã¼ber 2500â¬ ein. Irre mich aber gerne
Edit: Allein bezÃ¼glich verbauter Parts, dazu kommt dann noch die lange vorbereitete Verteuerung von bikes allgemein durch Dollarkurs...


----------



## whigger (1. September 2010)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass das Trailflow fÃ¼r 2400â¬ zu bekommen ist. Upgrade von SLX Kurbel zu HS lÃ¤sst das sicher nicht zu!


----------



## kreet (1. September 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass der neue Preis zwischen 2500 und 2700 liegen wird. 

Andere Frage: Handelt es sich bei der 170er 36er Float am Trailflow um:

1. einen Tippfehler
2. eine hochgetravelte 160er
3. eine runtergetravelte 180er

? 

Ich tippe auf 180er, da ich die Verlängerung unter der 20mm Achse sehe, wie sie bei den neuen 180er Fox' Gabeln üblich ist. Falls dem so wäre, könnte man diese doch sicher auch auf 180 wieder "zurückstellen". Das wäre schon interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (1. September 2010)

Ja, sollte eine 180er sein. Möglicherweise getravelt auf 170mm, aber das kann man dann denke ich wieder auf 180mm traveln


----------



## Metty (1. September 2010)

Sehr gut... Alles richtig gemacht... Das neue AM gefällt mir vorab gar nicht. Es sei denn, es sieht live besser aus. Und am Federweg hinten hat sich ja auch nichts geändert. 

Das Strive ist aber mal richtig heiß!!!


----------



## tiss79 (1. September 2010)

Ich meinte auch nicht, dass die Preise im Vergleich zu 2010 stabil bleiben. So habe ich die Frage auch nicht verstanden. Ich bezog mich darauf, dass die beiden Modelle, auf einem Niveau liegen sollten. Egal wie hoch oder niedrig das sein wird.

Gruß


----------



## .t1mo (1. September 2010)

Mit 613mm Oberrohrlänge fällt das Strive schonmal knapp 10mm länger aus als das Torque in Größe L. Das gefällt mir ansich schonmal ganz gut.

Bin mal auf die neuen Daten vom Nerve AM gespannt. Ich hoffe weiter auf ein niedriges Oberrohr bei Größe XL - so wie damals beim Nerve ES


----------



## akastylez (1. September 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt was er Alpinist jetzt mit der 180er Gabel und der Kefü wiegt..


----------



## Lindsch (1. September 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt was er Alpinist jetzt mit der 180er Gabel und der Kefü wiegt..



Gottseisgedankt...

Hatte schon gedacht, dass das Alpinist wieder mit einer 160er Gabel ausgeliefert wird. Steht ja nix von 180 bei der Gabel in dem PDF.
Aber nachdem ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe hab ich noch mal genauer geschaut und siehe da, die Gabel hat ein langes Casting.

Ich frage mich wie sich die Preise von dem Vertride und dem Alpinist verändern (wenn überhaupt, aber ist doch recht wahrscheinlich). Gabel und Bremse sind beim Vertride schonmal teurer als im Vorjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (1. September 2010)

Bin auch mal gespannt! Bei mir wirds dann der Alpinist oder das Vertride....


----------



## berndguggi (1. September 2010)

Beim Frx gibt es offenbar nur mehr DC Varianten. Da bin ich aber froh dass ich mir noch ein 10er Modell geholt habe. Einen direkten Nachfolger kann ich keinen erkennen.


----------



## the.saint (1. September 2010)

das interessanteste bike dürfte ja wohl das rockzone sein!

coil dämpfer!! und van! und das ganze vor allem zu einem erwartbaren niedrigen preis!


----------



## Limubai (1. September 2010)

wieso keine neuen Carbon Rahmen???
langsam wird es langweilig...
schaut echt nicht gut aus der nerve XC rahmen...

aber die neue XTR gefällt mir immer besser und besser.....


----------



## Rines (1. September 2010)

sehr schade das das Trailflow nicht mit Talas kommt sondern mit Float. 
Dann wirds wohl das Strive 9.0 mit HS


----------



## decline (1. September 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> Dann wirds wohl das Strive 9.0 mit HS



dito!


----------



## akastylez (1. September 2010)

Bin mal gespannt wann die verfügbar sind...


----------



## Schiltrac (1. September 2010)

Noch etwas anderes, was jetzt auf die Eurobike neu bei Canyon ist:

_"Wir dürfen ab dem 1. September 2010 aus markenrechtlichen Gründen unter der Bezeichnung CANYON keine Fahrräder und kein Zubehör mehr in die Schweiz liefern. Es ist aber weiterhin möglich, dass Sie uns in unseren Abholzentren in Deutschland besuchen (zurzeit nur in Koblenz | Weil am Rhein und Konstanz sind in Planung) und dort ein CANYON-Fahrrad auswählen oder abholen und in die Schweiz einführen. Aus markenrechtlicher Sicht dürfen unsere Produkte zu privaten Zwecken und ohne die Absicht, diese mit Gewinn weiterzuverkaufen, in die Schweiz eingeführt und dort benützt werden."_

Ist das ein schlechter Witz???
Ein Kumpel von mir wollte sich bei der Sparbuch-Aktion ein Nerve AM holen und ich wollte mir nächstes Jahr das Strive mit HS zulegen...
Ich fahre sicher nicht 500km nach Koblenz um mir ein Bike zu kaufen... 
Gibt es da genäueres zu dieser Regelung? Hat Canyon Schweiz die Deutschen Namensvetter verklagt? Was ist mit dem Namen Coast passiert?

Ich hoffe ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter kann hier Stellung beziehen.

P.S: Das Strive sieht echt super aus und auch das FRX mit BoXXer gefällt.

mfg


----------



## akastylez (2. September 2010)

Ich denke mal so wird es sein...das ist ja echt mal bitter,zumal canyon ch ja echt mal gar nix zu bieten hat,mein Beileid habt ihr.


----------



## MUD´doc (2. September 2010)

Hab mich schon gefragt, wann das System mit Ketten-/Nabenschaltung wieder
aufgegriffen wird. Habe das vor Jahren mal an einem Tourenrad gesehen. Glaube,
das war ein Fischer oder Kettler-Fahrrad? Das hatte eine 2-Gang-Nabenschaltung 
kombiniert mit 5-Gang-Kettenschaltung. Fand das damals schon eine interessante
Idee, die vordere Schaltung wegzulassen um die Wartung zu reduzieren und die 
Bodenfreiheit zu erhöhen. Ist mit Sicherheit preisgünstiger als die Rohloff - aber ist
dies auch Gewichttechnisch vorteilhafter als die Rohloff? Wird ja trotzallemdem 
hinten Hecklastiger. Hmm...
Das Strive sieht in echt sogar richtig fett aus  War zuerst nicht so angetan.
Aber in diesen Fotos mit dieser Schwarz/Gold-Optik und diesen chicen Easton-
Laufrädern *hrrrr* Nur Schade, dass sich in meiner Gegend 160mm so gar nicht lohnen. 
Reize so geeeraaade mal die Pike mit 140mm aus, könnt durchgängig mit 120 auskommen.
Im HT reichen die 80 auch. Im Winter hab ich eh Starr... arrrgh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paco73 (2. September 2010)

Ja das mit Canyon Schweiz ist voll der Witz. Ich habe in der Schweiz schon jede menge Deutsche Canyon gesehen. Mein GC AL 6.0 hab ich gerade erst bestellt. Hatte ich also noch Glück. Habe es allerdings eh nach Deutschland liefern lassen und dann selber Verzollt.

Wenn Canyon wie angekündigt einen Laden in Weil am Rhein aufmacht wäre das natürlich Genial.

Das Strive ESX 9.0 SL im Prospekt sieht ja Hammermässig aus


----------



## kreet (2. September 2010)

Weiß jemand, wann Canyon letztes Jahr die Preise bekannt gegeben und die Homepage aktualisiert hat? Nur damit ich eine ungefähre Ahnung habe. Danke


----------



## Del2k (2. September 2010)

Mich würde brennend das zweite Farbschema des Torque Trailflow interesieren. Das Blau geht ja mal garnicht. :kotz:

Die Gabel ist denke ich auch ne 180er die runtergetravelt ist. Auf der Fox Seite steht nähmlich:

ADJUSTMENTS
EXTERNAL
- Low-speed compression
- High-speed compression
- Air spring pressure
- Rebound

INTERNAL
Travel is adjustable down to 100 mm in 10 mm increments


@kreet - Denke mal so im November. Da soll ja auch der neue Katalog ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (2. September 2010)

beim Trailflow ist die Gabel ziemlich sicher runtergetravelt, man sieht ja dass die Tauchrohre erst etwas unterhalb der Achse aufhören.


----------



## ohschda (2. September 2010)

Del2k schrieb:


> Mich würde brennend das zweite Farbschema des Torque Trailflow interesieren. Das Blau geht ja mal garnicht. :kotz:
> 
> Die Gabel ist denke ich auch ne 180er die runtergetravelt ist. Auf der Fox Seite steht nähmlich:
> 
> ...



Gehe davon aus das zweite Farbschema wird das langweilige schwarz elox sein. bei den aktuellen Modellen ist es ja auch so.


----------



## Del2k (2. September 2010)

Vieleicht gibt es ja drei zur Auswahl... oO 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## kreet (2. September 2010)

Ich hatte mal was davon gelesen, dass man unter den Torques die Farben wechseln kann. D.h. Trailflow mit Rahmenfarbe vom Alpinist oder so. Ist das noch aktuell, hat das noch jmd gelesen? Glaube das hat jemand auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads gepostet. Oder ich hab es falsch verstanden. ^^

lg


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (2. September 2010)

kreet schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal was davon gelesen, dass man unter den Torques die Farben wechseln kann. D.h. Trailflow mit Rahmenfarbe vom Alpinist oder so. Ist das noch aktuell, hat das noch jmd gelesen? Glaube das hat jemand auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads gepostet. Oder ich hab es falsch verstanden. ^^
> 
> lg



Das Gerücht oder der Wunsch hält sich schon ein paar Jahre auch über andere Serien hinweg, jedoch war es nie so (und wird wohl 2011 auch nicht so sein), dass man Rahmen verschiedener Modelle innerhalb einer Serie tauschen kann.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (2. September 2010)

Schade,
kein Strive in XL.
Chance verpasst.

Mainstream olé


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (2. September 2010)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Schade,
> kein Strive in XL.
> Chance verpasst.
> 
> Mainstream olé



rechne dir mal den reach aus. das strive ist mit 613mm OR-länge und steileren sitzwinkel schon etwas länger als die torques...


----------



## Nervosibert (3. September 2010)

...bin auch herbe enttäuscht dass das Strive nicht in XL gebaut wird...
Das wärs gewesen...



Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Schade,
> kein Strive in XL.
> Chance verpasst.
> 
> Mainstream olé


----------



## tiss79 (3. September 2010)

Wen es interessiert: 

http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/

Neues Werbe Strive Video .

Gruß


----------



## Stuntfrosch (3. September 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> rechne dir mal den reach aus. das strive ist mit 613mm OR-länge und steileren sitzwinkel schon etwas länger als die torques...



...der bringt bei ner 97er SL leider nix


----------



## Quellekatalog (3. September 2010)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> ...der bringt bei ner 97er SL leider nix



Sofern ich mich richtig erinnere fährt mein Bruder ein Torque in Large bei 191 cm Körpergröße und 92 cm Schrittlänge.....daher könnte das Strive in L schon ausgehen, ist halt sehr handlich da.......müsste man sich aber genauer anschauen von den Geometriedaten, wie weit die Stütze dann ausgezogen werden müsste etc.


----------



## t0obi (3. September 2010)

kreet schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wann Canyon letztes Jahr die Preise bekannt gegeben und die Homepage aktualisiert hat? Nur damit ich eine ungefähre Ahnung habe. Danke



Das würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (3. September 2010)

Quellekatalog schrieb:


> Sofern ich mich richtig erinnere fährt mein Bruder ein Torque in Large bei 191 cm Körpergröße und 92 cm Schrittlänge.....daher könnte das Strive in L schon ausgehen, ist halt sehr handlich da.......müsste man sich aber genauer anschauen von den Geometriedaten, wie weit die Stütze dann ausgezogen werden müsste etc.



Habe an meinen XL Nerves die längste (Tele-)Stütze schon bei max., einen höheren Sattel und eine längere Kurbel montiert.
Sehe leider schwarz für L.

Evtl. gibt ja ein mitlesender Canyonmitarbeiter dazu seine Meinung kund.


----------



## ohschda (3. September 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert:
> 
> http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/
> 
> ...



Warum steht auf der Umlenkung des Dämpfers 180mm??? Dachte 160mm??


----------



## leeresblatt (3. September 2010)

kreet schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wann Canyon letztes Jahr die Preise bekannt gegeben und die Homepage aktualisiert hat? Nur damit ich eine ungefähre Ahnung habe. Danke



letztes Jahr war es am 26. Oktober um ca. 23:30 Uhr


----------



## BrotherMo (3. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Warum steht auf der Umlenkung des Dämpfers 180mm??? Dachte 160mm??


 
also ich hab da (im video) 160 gelesen


----------



## ohschda (3. September 2010)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> also ich hab da (im video) 160 gelesen


Ziehe meine Aussage zurück. Hab es in groß angeschaut und dann ist die Auflösung so mies, dass es wie eine 8 ausschaut. Sorry. Außerdem komm ich auch mit dem abgeschnittenen unten gar nicht klar. Die viele Sonne hier tut dann den Rest.

Mfg


----------



## Met87 (3. September 2010)

Strive schaut  aus...

Werde mal anfangen zu sparen


----------



## BastianBlume (3. September 2010)

das strive schaut echt interresant aus, habs mir heut live angeschaut. das muss her ;D


----------



## decline (3. September 2010)

BastianBlume schrieb:


> das strive schaut echt interresant aus, habs mir heut live angeschaut. das muss her ;D



dito. war heute extrem begeistert von den beiden ausgestellten modellen. 12,55kg für das top modell ist der absolute wahnsinn...und das "vergoldete" hammerschmidt modell


----------



## tiss79 (3. September 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Über die Preise hab ich noch nichts gesehen. Ich denke aber schon, dass Playzone ond Rockzone (zumindest in etwa) den gleichen Preis haben werden, da beide als 6.0 bezeichnet werden. War doch diese Jahr beim Dropzone und Alpinist genauso (beide 8.0).
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



So nun muss ich mich mal selber zitieren. Und meine Vermutung revidieren. Im Gegensatz zum pdf ist auf der Seite der Eurobike 2010 mit den Bikes 2011 bei den Torques das Playzone als 5.0 bezeichnet und nicht als 6.0. Das könnte heißen, dass das Rockzone preislich über dem Playzone liegt (was auch mit der Ausstattung hinhauen könnte (nach dem Augenschien)).

Gruß


----------



## Del2k (5. September 2010)

Mhh playzone 1800, rockzone 2200, trailflow 2600...

Wer rät mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (5. September 2010)

decline schrieb:


> dito. war heute extrem begeistert von den beiden ausgestellten modellen. 12,55kg für das top modell ist der absolute wahnsinn...und das "vergoldete" hammerschmidt modell



Ich war gestern auf der Eurobike und laut einem Canyon Mitarbeiter soll das HS Strive um die 13,5kg wiegen. Das is mal ne Ansage


----------



## decline (5. September 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auf der Eurobike und laut einem Canyon Mitarbeiter soll das HS Strive um die 13,5kg wiegen. Das is mal ne Ansage



super, danke für die info! Hab ich ganz vergessen zu fragen und mich deswegen schon in den Hintern gebissen!


----------



## roxzr (5. September 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht das beim Trailflow eine Float zum Einsatz kommt anstatt eine Van? Die ist doch wesentlich Flowiger und sensibler oder?


----------



## Juuro (5. September 2010)

Wierso haben die Canyon-Jungs auf der Eurobike eigentlich keine Ahnung von den geplanten Canyon Abholzentren in Konstanz und Weil am Rhein? habe die egstern gefragt und die hatten keine Ahnung von irgendwelchen Läden... und das obwohl das auf deren Seite (hier) steht.

Darum hier die selbe Frage:
Wann kann man denn mit der Eröffnung der Läden rechnen?

Viele Grüße, Juuro


----------



## Bikingschorsch (5. September 2010)

@roxzr: Der Unterschied zwischen der Float und der Van ist mittlerweile recht gering, beide haben so gut wie keinen Losbrechmoment mehr, wenn sie mal eingefahren sind. Und da die Float nun auch die total lineare Kennlinie hat und gleich mal 300g weniger wiegt, ist sie auf jeden Fall von Vorteil.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (5. September 2010)

Aber warum zum Teufel hat Canyon eine runtergetravelte Version der Float montiert?
Wo liegt da der Sinn? Bei gleichem Gewicht weniger Federweg lol


----------



## Del2k (5. September 2010)

Ich denke mal um die Geometrie Tourentauglicher zu machen. 
Kann man aber bestimmt wieder hochdrehen das Dinge.


----------



## Wurzelmann (6. September 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> @roxzr: Der Unterschied zwischen der Float und der Van ist mittlerweile recht gering, beide haben so gut wie keinen Losbrechmoment mehr, wenn sie mal eingefahren sind. Und da die Float nun auch die total lineare Kennlinie hat und gleich mal 300g weniger wiegt, ist sie auf jeden Fall von Vorteil.



Nachdem ich gerade eben meine F120 (2009) selber geserviced habe, kann ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen. Die Dichtung der Luftfeder sitzt schon streng in der Kammer und hat ein recht hohes Losbrechmoment, das man auch nach Zusammenbau deutlich spüren kann. Ansonsten sorgen ja nur noch die Abstreifer für Losbrechmoment und die kann man, wenn gut geschmiert, m.E. eher vernachlässigen.

Ist das bei neueren Modellen, v.a. der 36mm Variante so anders?


----------



## Bartoy (6. September 2010)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Noch etwas anderes, was jetzt auf die Eurobike neu bei Canyon ist:
> 
> _"Wir dürfen ab dem 1. September 2010 aus markenrechtlichen Gründen unter der Bezeichnung CANYON keine Fahrräder und kein Zubehör mehr in die Schweiz liefern. Es ist aber weiterhin möglich, dass Sie uns in unseren Abholzentren in Deutschland besuchen (zurzeit nur in Koblenz | Weil am Rhein und Konstanz sind in Planung) und dort ein CANYON-Fahrrad auswählen oder abholen und in die Schweiz einführen. Aus markenrechtlicher Sicht dürfen unsere Produkte zu privaten Zwecken und ohne die Absicht, diese mit Gewinn weiterzuverkaufen, in die Schweiz eingeführt und dort benützt werden."_
> 
> ...



Wofür braucht man da einen Mitarbeiter?  Ist doch klar was da los ist. Die Sicherung der Namensrechte erlaubt es Canyon DE nicht in die Schweiz zu liefern. Wahrscheinlich war vorher irgendwas vertraglich geregelt. Und jetzt will Canyon CH auch keinen Coast Räder mehr.
Auf der anderen Seite darf Canyon CH wahrscheinlich nicht mehr exportieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2010)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Seh ich da serienmäßig ne KeFü am Torque? Mit Umwerfer.


Sieht tatsächlich so aus. Wäre schön, wenn sie sich diesen Fehler ENDLICH mal eingesehen hätten...


----------



## Bikingschorsch (6. September 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gerade eben meine F120 (2009) selber geserviced habe, kann ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen. Die Dichtung der Luftfeder sitzt schon streng in der Kammer und hat ein recht hohes Losbrechmoment, das man auch nach Zusammenbau deutlich spüren kann. Ansonsten sorgen ja nur noch die Abstreifer für Losbrechmoment und die kann man, wenn gut geschmiert, m.E. eher vernachlässigen.
> 
> Ist das bei neueren Modellen, v.a. der 36mm Variante so anders?



Also, sogar die '09er 36 Talas von meinem Bruder und beide 32er von meinen Eltern haben total keinen Losbrechmoment und laufen wie geschmiert (noch keine Wartung). Habe auch mal eine noch nie gefahrenene 36er Float von 09 im Geschäft probiert, beim ersten mal runterdrücken war noch ein starker Losbrechmoment da, aber dann lief sie auch super.

Naja, hab dann bei der Eurobike die Van und Float verglichen und bei beiden keinen Losbrechmoment gespürt, also nehm ich mal an dass der Unterschied nicht groß sein kann (auch wenn sicher einer ist)

Grüße


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (6. September 2010)

Del2k schrieb:


> Ich denke mal um die Geometrie Tourentauglicher zu machen.
> Kann man aber bestimmt wieder hochdrehen das Dinge.



Klar. Hat uns sogar ein Canyonmitarbeiter auf der Euro gesagt - aber dann ist die Garantie zumindest für die Gabel weg


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. September 2010)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Klar. Hat uns sogar ein Canyonmitarbeiter auf der Euro gesagt - aber dann ist die Garantie zumindest für die Gabel weg



häää also das verstehe ich nicht ganz recht. Man darf die Gabel wieder auf die volle Länge bringen, aber dann ist die Garantie weg? Warum soll denn die Garantie weg sein man sie länger macht und es sogar erlaubt ist? Hat da sich "FOX" schon geäußert?


----------



## Loods (6. September 2010)

Ist das nicht immer so, dass man eigentlich nichts an seinen Fox Gabeln rumschrauben darf...
Um die Garantie zu behalten müsste man die Gabel zum traveln wohl auch zu Toxoholics schicken.
So erkläre ich mir das zumindest.


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. September 2010)

Loods schrieb:


> Ist das nicht immer so, dass man eigentlich nichts an seinen Fox Gabeln rumschrauben darf...
> Um die Garantie zu behalten müsste man die Gabel zum traveln wohl auch zu Toxoholics schicken.
> So erkläre ich mir das zumindest.



ich habe das mit dem travel so verstanden, das man wie bei der Talas nur drehen muss sie versenkt sich etwas?... also muss man zum travel die Gabel auseinander nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (6. September 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> ich habe das mit dem travel so verstanden, das man wie bei der Talas nur drehen muss sie versenkt sich etwas?... also muss man zum travel die Gabel auseinander nehmen?



So etwas wird i.d.R. intern über einen Spacer geregelt. Um den ein- bzw. auszubauen, muss man schon die Tauchrohreinheit von den Standrohren ziehen.

Wenn man die Gabel wie eine Talas traveln könnte, dann wäre es ja eine Talas


----------



## leeresblatt (6. September 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> ich habe das mit dem travel so verstanden, das man wie bei der Talas nur drehen muss sie versenkt sich etwas?... also muss man zum travel die Gabel auseinander nehmen?



wenn es so wäre, wer bräuchte dann noch die Talas?


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (6. September 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> So etwas wird i.d.R. intern über einen Spacer geregelt. Um den ein- bzw. auszubauen, muss man schon die Tauchrohreinheit von den Standrohren ziehen.
> 
> Wenn man die Gabel wie eine Talas traveln könnte, dann wäre es ja eine Talas



Genau 
Am neuen 2011er Trailflow ist eine Fox 36 Float FIT RC2 mit 170mm statt der normalen 180mm verbaut (aus welchen idiotischen Gründen auch immer ). Die Float kann man übrigens nicht wie die Talas absenken, ist aber dafür ein bisschen leichter.
Canyon hat bei Fox auf 17cm runtergetravelte Fox 36 Float FIT RC2 bestellt. Die Gabel ist im Inneren verstellt und kann deswegen nur durch zerlegen/aufschrauben wieder "ausgefahren" werden. Weil man aber dazu die Gabel öffnen müsste (an den Knöpfen rumdrehen ist da nicht ), verfällt die Garantie auf die Gabel. Die Garantie auf die restlichen Teile bleibt natürlich.
So, jetzt alles klar?


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. September 2010)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Genau
> Am neuen 2011er Trailflow ist eine Fox 36 Float FIT RC2 mit 170mm statt der normalen 180mm verbaut (aus welchen idiotischen Gründen auch immer ). Die Float kann man übrigens nicht wie die Talas absenken, ist aber dafür ein bisschen leichter.
> Canyon hat bei Fox auf 17cm runtergetravelte Fox 36 Float FIT RC2 bestellt. Die Gabel ist im Inneren verstellt und kann deswegen nur durch zerlegen/aufschrauben wieder "ausgefahren" werden. Weil man aber dazu die Gabel öffnen müsste (an den Knöpfen rumdrehen ist da nicht ), verfällt die Garantie auf die Gabel. Die Garantie auf die restlichen Teile bleibt natürlich.
> So, jetzt alles klar?



ah ok... das ist doch totaler scheiß.. ich sehe das schon als marketing ding von den Firmen "ja liebe leute schickt uns doch mal die Gabeln ein und für 100 Euro machen wir euch 1cm mehr"... sowas finde ich schlimm vorallem beim Torque wo man doch jeden cm Federweg gut gebrauchen kann, dann hat das Trailflow jetzt auch noch eine HammerSchmied drin und ich finde das sollte grund genug sein um 180mm zu bieten, da es ja mehr für den BikePark ist. Oder?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. September 2010)

der Grund für die abgesenkte Gabel wird die Geometrie sein. Mit 170mm wird das besser passen, alles andere wäre wirklich Blödsinn...
aber die Fox muss doch eh 1x im Jahr zum Service um die Garantie zu erhalten und dann lässt man das auf 180mm traveln dabei eben gleich mitmachen. Wird bei Toxo zwar sicherlich Aufpreis kosten aber hey dann hat man 180mm !!! (Achtung Ironie...)
oder versuchen gleich bei der Bestellung eine 180er zu bekommen (wird aber eh nicht gehen weil Sonderwunsch....)


----------



## Wurzelmann (6. September 2010)

Mein Tipp wäre da:

1) Warten, bis jemand hier erklärt, wie man die Float ent-travelt (welcher Spacer wohin?)

2) Selber auf 180mm ent-traveln

3) Wenn Serivce ansteht, bzw. Garantiefall eintritt, nach eigenem Ermessen wieder auf 170mm traveln und einschicken.

Voilà.

Bei FIT-Dämpferkartusche bleibt der Dämpferkreislauf auch beim Auseinandernehmen der Gabel geschlossen. Lediglich das zur Schmierung der Buchsen eingesetzte Öl in den Tauchrohren muss ersetzt werden. Bei der 160er Float sind das 25ml pro Seite. Wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen will, nimmt dafür eben das Fox Gabelöl. Eine bessere Schmierung erzielt man aber nach Meinung einiger versierter Gabeltuner hier im Forum mit Motoröl. 

Fox garantiert ohnehin für fast nichts, da fast die gesamte Gabel als Verschleissteil definiert ist 

Ich kann übrigens aus den Fox Garantiebestimmungen nicht herauslesen, dass das Öffnen der Gabel zum Garantieausschluss führt, sofern das Öffnen nicht zum Schaden geführt hat: 
*Allgemeine Garantieausschlüsse*



Montage von anderen als FOX Racing Shox-Originalteilen   und/oder -Zubehör
Abnorme Belastung, Fahrlässigkeit, unsachgemäße   Verwendung und Missbrauch
Schäden infolge von Unfällen oder Kollisionen
Modifizierung von Originalteilen
Unzureichende Wartung
Versandschäden oder Verlust (Das Abschließen   einer Transportversicherung wird empfohlen.)
Äußere oder innere Schäden durch unsachgemäß   verlegte Züge, Steinschlag, Stürze oder fehlerhafte Montage
Schäden infolge von Ölwechseln oder Wartungsarbeiten,   die nicht von FOX Racing Shox oder einem zugelassenen   Service-Center vorgenommen wurden.

Außerdem soll man ja sogar alle 15h die Staubabstreifer prüfen und reinigen. Um das richtig zu machen, muss man eh die Tauchrohreinheit abziehen. Zumindest ist das sicherer, als die von Fox beschriebene Methode, bei der mit dem Schraubenzieher der Abstreifer auf dem Standrohr hochgeschoben wird.

Als Canyon Kunde gehört man doch eh zu den Hobbyschraubern, oder?


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (6. September 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Modifizierung von Originalteilen



Läuft sicher unter Modifizierung.

Also Sonderwünsche gibt es angeblich auch nicht, weder eine Float mit 180mm, noch eine Talas statt der Float


----------



## ohschda (6. September 2010)

Wünsche allen Schnäppchenjägern ab Samstag viel Spaß bei den immernoch ganz guten und reduzierten 2010er Modellen. Auch wenn der Haben Will ganz klar schreit 2011.

http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=2308&hpcnclc=1852

Mfg


----------



## Wurzelmann (6. September 2010)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Läuft sicher unter Modifizierung.



Schon klar. Daher ja auch der Rückbau, wenn es einen Garantiefall gibt. Das Traveln sollte ja kein Grund für einen Garantiefall werden, da die Gabel ja auf 180mm ausgelegt wurde. Durch den Rückbau beugt man ja nur dem Fall vor, das der Hersteller/Importeur sich nacher nicht aus fadenscheinigen Gründen um die Garantie drückt, obwohl der Schaden ganz andere Gründe hat.  

Ein bisschen Restrisiko fährt natürlich immer mit.

Wenn der Schaden durch das Traveln auf 180mm kommen sollte, dann muss man auch in den sauren Apfel beissen. 

Nur zur Klarstellung, ich halte nichts von der Vorgehensweise, die hier im Canyon Forum schon einige Male zu sehen war, dass man versucht Nutzerverursachte Schäden als Garantiefälle darzustellen.


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. September 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Schon klar. Daher ja auch der Rückbau, wenn es einen Garantiefall gibt. Das Traveln sollte ja kein Grund für einen Garantiefall werden, da die Gabel ja auf 180mm ausgelegt wurde. Durch den Rückbau beugt man ja nur dem Fall vor, das der Hersteller/Importeur sich nacher nicht aus fadenscheinigen Gründen um die Garantie drückt, obwohl der Schaden ganz andere Gründe hat.
> 
> Ein bisschen Restrisiko fährt natürlich immer mit.



Das wird sehr sicher der Grund sein warum ich es mich nicht trauen werde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (7. September 2010)

[Klugscheissmodus]
@ Bikingschorsch: Es heisst DAS Losbrechmoment!  Der Moment â  das Moment...
[/Klugscheissmodus]


----------



## Wurzelmann (7. September 2010)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Monkey 10,
> Der Strive- Rahmen muss die gleichen harten Prüfstand-Tests durchlaufen wie unser Torque Rahmen.
> Die Bike-Park-Eignung bzw. Freigabe wird sich an der Ausstattung der verschiedenen Strive Modelle orientieren.
> Zur Eurobike wird es mehr Infos geben welches Modell für einen gelegentlichen Bikeparkeinsatz am besten geeignet ist.
> ...



Das wollte ich jetzt doch noch einmal aufgreifen. Ich habe aus den Berichten zur Eurobike keine Information zu diesem Aspekt herausgehört.

Aus der Formulierung von Lutz würde ich aber schließen, dass die mit Easton Haven ausgestatteten Räder eher nicht für den Bikepark gedacht sind. 

Weiss jemand mehr?


----------



## akastylez (7. September 2010)

Würde mich auch interessieren...denke aber auch das die Heaven nicht gerade auf Dauer den Bikeparkeinsatz mitmacht.


----------



## monkey10 (7. September 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Das wollte ich jetzt doch noch einmal aufgreifen. Ich habe aus den Berichten zur Eurobike keine Information zu diesem Aspekt herausgehört.
> 
> Aus der Formulierung von Lutz würde ich aber schließen, dass die mit Easton Haven ausgestatteten Räder eher nicht für den Bikepark gedacht sind.



würde mich auch interessieren...

wenn man sich die ausstattung der 160er bikes genauer ansieht, dann bekommt man das gefühl, dass sich durch die ständige federwegsvergrößerung die anwendungsbereiche der bikes verschieben.

viele 160er sind mittlererweile nicht mehr für den bikepark geeignet od. freigegeben, z.B. cube fritzz, liteville 301 MK8 160mm, trek remedy 2009.. sind (natürlich je nach interpretation) eher long-travel-tourer als enduros. gewichtung mehr auf uphill-fähigkeit (leichter rahmen & LRS, viel carbon, flaschenhalter) als bikepark-stabilität...

durch den "downgrade" des top-LRS beim strive kommt mir das auch so vor. sind zwar super leicht, aber schmal für breite BP/ED-reifen/vertriding  außerdem in der produktbeschreibung für "trail/AM", nicht mal für enduro (wie die crossmax SX, DT 1750 & flow).

da man aber wahrscheinlich beide käuferschichten bedienen will (die tourer und jene, die auch mal in den park wollen) wird uns höchstwahrscheinlich keiner von canyon eine antwort geben (wollen). letztendlich werden wir es wissen, wenn die ersten strives im park brechen 

also vielleicht sollten wir umdenken und für das was wir bisher als enduro verstanden haben das torque in betracht ziehen: ist immer noch recht gut bergauf, aber noch viel besser bergab. außerdem für den park freigegeben und auch entsprechend ausgestattet.

LG


----------



## akastylez (7. September 2010)

So ist es...was gestern Enduros waren sind heute AllMountains. Ich werde auch nen Torque nehmen, jetzt mit 180mm komplett


----------



## Bikingschorsch (7. September 2010)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> [Klugscheissmodus]
> @ Bikingschorsch: Es heisst DAS Losbrechmoment!  Der Moment â  das Moment...
> [/Klugscheissmodus]



wo du recht hast hast du recht


----------



## Bartoy (8. September 2010)

Meint ihr es wird 2011 bei dem Grand Canyon 7.0 und aufsteigend auch die 2X10er-Variante geben?


----------



## akastylez (8. September 2010)

Ich denke schon...man muss ja mitziehen.


----------



## Bartoy (8. September 2010)

Ich will es hoffen!

So wie es in dem Eurobike-Prospekt aussieht ist dort eine X6-Kurbel verbaut. D. h. es besteht eventuell die Möglichkeit zwischen zweifach und dreifach zu entscheiden. 

Weiß jemand was zur Elixir 3?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (8. September 2010)

OK...ich weiss jetzt nicht ob es das 7er haben wird aber eine höhere Version wird es wohl haben...mit entscheiden wird bei Canyon nix sein, es wird wenn ein Modell ohne geben und ein Modell mit der 2x10er.


----------



## Metty (8. September 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> mit entscheiden wird bei Canyon nix sein, es wird wenn ein Modell ohne geben und ein Modell mit der 2x10er.



Nicht zwangsläufig! Bei den Rennrädern kannst du auch zwischen Double, Compact und Triple wählen - bei einem Modell...


----------



## akastylez (9. September 2010)

Echt? OK...bei den RR's bin ich nicht im Saft...zumindest hatte man bei den MTB's noch nie die Option z.B. zwischen ner Hammerschmid und ner normalen Kurbel - lassen wir uns überraschen!


----------



## laleso (9. September 2010)

Sind bei den neuen Modellen (XC + AM) eigentlich die bruchgefährdeten Hinterbauten/Kettenstreben modifiziert worden?
Wenn ja, dann wie?


----------



## Wurzelmann (9. September 2010)

Guckst Du hier (von Seite 4):



Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Hallo 525Rainer,
> Keine Sorge die 180 PM Scheibenbremsaufnahme ist besonderst stabil mit der oversized Kettenstrebe verschweißt.
> Die leichte Sattelstrebgabel ist vollkommen befreit von jeglichem Bremsmoment.
> Auch die Nerve Modelle haben wir  noch weiter im Bereich des Scheibenbremsbefestigung verstärkt.
> ...


----------



## the.saint (9. September 2010)

Welche Kefü haben jetzt eigentlich die 2011er Torques?
Sind das Gamut dual ring? sieht zumindest bissle danach aus.
Oder was sind das für Teile? Und wie haben se den Rahmen verändert, dass die Teile jetzt passen und nimmer mit den etypes kollidieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (10. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich brauche mal kurz eure hilfe:
es soll ja jetzt bald die abattaktionen geben torque vertride 3200 so:
meine frage wird das torque vert. 2011 wieder 3700 kosten oder mehr? Wird the one verbaut sein? Weil sonst würd ich jetzt zuschlagen und nähstes jahr die totem ausbauen und ne talas 180 er rein. Wenn die neuen torque aber bessere ausstattung( das mit der torque is ja ne ziemliche vetbsserung) zum gleichn preis 3700 gibt dann warte ich jetzt noch oder wiird da an andern teilen gespaart?

Bitte um schnelle Antwort ich zähl auf euch


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. September 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich brauche mal kurz eure hilfe:
> es soll ja jetzt bald die abattaktionen geben torque vertride 3200 so:
> meine frage wird das torque vert. 2011 wieder 3700 kosten oder mehr? Wird the one verbaut sein? Weil sonst würd ich jetzt zuschlagen und nähstes jahr die totem ausbauen und ne talas 180 er rein. Wenn die neuen torque aber bessere ausstattung( das mit der torque is ja ne ziemliche vetbsserung) zum gleichn preis 3700 gibt dann warte ich jetzt noch oder wiird da an andern teilen gespaart?
> ...



Du musst es ja wirklich eilig haben, so wie Dein Text aussieht  

Ich kann zwar nicht alles was Du schreibst, nachvollziehen, aber ich kann zumindest die sehr knappen Informationen aus dem Canyon PDF von der EuroBike zitieren, wonach Canyon sich bereits auf folgende Austattungselemente beim Vertride festgelegt hat: Talas FIT RC2 180 Taper, THE ONE 203/180 und DT Swiss  EX 1750 Räder.


----------



## tiss79 (10. September 2010)

Und welche Preise dann wirklich zu Buche stehen, wird dir hier keiner mit Sicherheit sagen können .

GRuß


----------



## SLXDriver (10. September 2010)

Mhmm ich befürchte, dass dann naher für 3700 viel besseres zeug drinnen is oda bleibt das p/l gleich oda?

Gruß


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. September 2010)

Das P/L-Verhältnis wird sicher ähnlich sein, davon lebt ja die Firma. 

ABER: Wenn man damit leben kann nicht das allerneueste Material zu haben, dann dürfte das P/L-Verhältnis immer deutlich besser sein, wenn man ein heruntergesetztes Vorjahresmodell (oder wie in diesem fall ein sogar noch aktuelles Modell) nimmt. Das kannst Du nämlich die nächsten geschätzt 7 Monate! fahren, bevor das 2011er Modell rauskommt. 

Übrigens, ich möchte ja nicht spießig sein, aber könntest Du bitte versuchen halbwegs den deutschen Rechtschreibungsregeln zu folgen. Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Zeichensetzung macht mir eigentlich nicht so viel aus (Schreibfeler machen wir alle ), aber Texte mit durchgehend verhunzten Wörtern - in Mundart oder umgangssprachlich geschrieben - sind echt anstrengend zu lesen. 

Danke

Wurzelmann


----------



## SLXDriver (10. September 2010)

Hallo,
danke für deine Antwort! Erstmal ich bin mit meinem Handy unterwegs ich bin nämlich im Urlaub gerade bitte verzeih mir! Ich verspreche dir sobald ich am PC sitze werde ich normal svhreibn nu am Handy ist das doch shr anstrengend und schwierig...

Ja ich habe mir gedacht wenn nachher ne fox + the one dran is dann haben die Bauteile ja schon nen mehrwert von knapp 1000 euro... Oder wird das woanders eingespaart?

Gruß


----------



## kreet (10. September 2010)

@Wurzelmann: Glaubst du wirklich 7 Monate? Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken mir das 2011 Trailflow zuzulegen.. im Winter fahre ich eh nicht so oft, von daher könnte ich Februar/März oder so verkraften. Jedoch wollte ich auch nicht vieeeel länger warten.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen, wann die ersten Modelle ausgeliefert werden - aus dem letzten Jahr zBsp?


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. September 2010)

kreet schrieb:


> @Wurzelmann: Glaubst du wirklich 7 Monate? Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken mir das 2011 Trailflow zuzulegen.. im Winter fahre ich eh nicht so oft, von daher könnte ich Februar/März oder so verkraften. Jedoch wollte ich auch nicht vieeeel länger warten.
> 
> Hat da jemand Erfahrungen, wann die ersten Modelle ausgeliefert werden - aus dem letzten Jahr zBsp?



Ich bin halt von April ausgegangen. Bis März wären es dann 6 Monate. 

Schau einfach mal in den Threads zu den 2010er Modellen nach, ob Du da aus den Beiträgen aus Anfang 2010 herauslesen kannst, wann die ersten Modelle ausgeliefert wurden. 

@ SLXDriver

Hat Dein Händy keine Worterkennung


----------



## isy007 (10. September 2010)

@ Wurzelmann

...H*ä*ndy...

Aber sich erstmal beschweren! tztztz


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. September 2010)

isy007 schrieb:


> @ Wurzelmann
> 
> ...H*ä*ndy...
> 
> Aber sich erstmal beschweren! tztztz



Da darf ich mich jetzt mal selbst zitieren:
"..bitte versuchen *halbwegs* den deutschen Rechtschreibungsregeln zu folgen"
und 
"Schreibfeler machen *wir alle *"

Abgesehen davon ist Händy, Handy oder vielleicht auch Händi egal in welcher Schreibweise m.M.n. kein echtes Wort und zwar in keiner mir bekannten Sprache. Mit Englisch hat es schon gleich gar nichts zu tun, dort heist sowas Mobile oder Cell Phone. In sofern fühle ich mich nicht an eine bestimmte Schreibweise gebunden. 

Die wahrscheinlichste Herkunft des Wortes scheint mir das Schwäbische zu sein und in der berechtigten Frage begründet: "Hän die koi kabl?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Mit Englisch hat es schon gleich gar nichts zu tun, dort heist sowas Mobile oder Cell Phone.


Das Letzte stimmt zwar, trotzdem ist "handy" ein völlig normales und gebräuchliches englisches Wort - wenn auch nicht für ein "wireless handheld communication device"  (sondern als Adjektiv für "handlich" o. Ä.)

Sorry, musste sein


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. September 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das Letzte stimmt zwar, trotzdem ist "handy" ein völlig normales und gebräuchliches englisches Wort - wenn auch nicht für ein "wireless handheld communication device"  (sondern als Adjektiv für "handlich" o. Ä.)
> 
> Sorry, musste sein


 
Das wird aber kleingeschrieben. Es ging ja um den Substantiv 

OT off


----------



## FreerideNRW (10. September 2010)

Ich würde mal gerne wissen, ob das ES rausfliegt und durch das Strive ersetzt wird. Weiß jemand was darüber?


----------



## klueny (10. September 2010)

ja, ES fällt weg soweit ich weiß.


----------



## SLXDriver (10. September 2010)

Hab ein iphone und mit der kleinen Tastatur ist es nunmal ein wenig blöd und es quer halten is iwie unhandlich!
Und die Rechtschreibverbesserung macht aus nem Staubsauger nen Flugzeug... Wenn man da ne sms tippt ist das oft sehr nervig da hab ich lieber ein "paar" Rechtschreibfehler 

grüße


----------



## the.saint (10. September 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/EuroBike2010.pdf

Hier ist das Programm für 2011 zu sehen.


----------



## Ralph1993 (11. September 2010)

Leute hier gehts um Canyon und nicht um Handys und rechtschreibung!!!


----------



## Bartoy (11. September 2010)

Ich würde, egal bei welchem Hersteller, dieses Jahr noch kaufen! Gerüchten und Berichten zufolge waren die Preise und Wechselkurse zum Zeitpunkt des Einkaufs sehr ungünstig, für die Unternehmen.

Vor etwa zwei Monaten war darüber auch ein Bericht in einer Bike-Bravo.


----------



## PiR4Te (11. September 2010)

Also ich habe mein 2010er Nerve AM im Dezember 2009  geliefert bekommen, allerdings gab es da nur schwarz, die anderen farben hattn erheblich längere Lieferzeiten.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (11. September 2010)

Bartoy schrieb:


> Ich würde, egal bei welchem Hersteller, dieses Jahr noch kaufen! Gerüchten und Berichten zufolge waren die Preise und Wechselkurse zum Zeitpunkt des Einkaufs sehr ungünstig, für die Unternehmen.
> 
> Vor etwa zwei Monaten war darüber auch ein Bericht in einer Bike-Bravo.




Auf was soll sich das bei Canyon auswirken?


----------



## thaz (11. September 2010)

Bartoy schrieb:


> Ich würde, egal bei welchem Hersteller, dieses Jahr noch kaufen! Gerüchten und Berichten zufolge waren die Preise und Wechselkurse zum Zeitpunkt des Einkaufs sehr ungünstig, für die Unternehmen.
> 
> Vor etwa zwei Monaten war darüber auch ein Bericht in einer Bike-Bravo.



Genau derselbe Mist stand vor etwas über einem Jahr schon in den Magazinen. Und, hat man dieses Jahr etwas davon gemerkt?


----------



## Rines (11. September 2010)

thaz schrieb:


> Genau derselbe Mist stand vor etwas über einem Jahr schon in den Magazinen. Und, hat man dieses Jahr etwas davon gemerkt?



Ja! 
Das Torque Es kam nicht mehr mi Formula sondern Avid. Aber der Preis war derselbe!


----------



## Ralph1993 (11. September 2010)

Ich finde die Avid besser, da sich sehr viele über die Formula aufgeregt haben bei der Geräusch entwicklung


----------



## Rines (11. September 2010)

^^ ja ich finde die avid auch besser... aber es ging ja um die Kostenfrage! und da hätte das ding ja dann paar euro billiger sein können.


----------



## boba. (13. September 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Was springt mir denn da ins Auge....eine Kettenführung. Da bin ich schon auf mehr Infos gespannt .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matthias



ich hoffe das ist keine spezialanfertigung. das kettenführungsproblem lässt mich nämlich am torque zweifeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacer999 (13. September 2010)

Abo!


----------



## tiss79 (13. September 2010)

boba. schrieb:


> ich hoffe das ist keine spezialanfertigung. das kettenführungsproblem lässt mich nämlich am torque zweifeln...



Ich vermute jetzt mal (reines Kaffeesatzlesen/meine Einschätzung ohne irgendwas richtig gesehen zu haben), dass es eine Speziallösung ist. Wenn am ´11 Torque Rahmen nichts wirklich verändert wurde, ist es für Canyon schlicht und einfach rentabler da eine eigene Lösung anzubieten anstatt den Hinterbau dort anzupassen.

Gruß


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. September 2010)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> Abo!


Den Zweck dieser Postings werde ich nie verstehen...


----------



## leeresblatt (13. September 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Ich vermute jetzt mal (reines Kaffeesatzlesen/meine Einschätzung ohne irgendwas richtig gesehen zu haben), dass es eine Speziallösung ist. Wenn am ´11 Torque Rahmen nichts wirklich verändert wurde, ist es für Canyon schlicht und einfach rentabler da eine eigene Lösung anzubieten anstatt den Hinterbau dort anzupassen.
> 
> Gruß



da musste man doch nur den E-Type Adapter modifizieren, oder?



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Den Zweck dieser Postings werde ich nie verstehen...



Thema abonnieren und gleichzeitig alle wissen lassen, dass man das Thema abonniert hat.


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. September 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Thema abonnieren und gleichzeitig alle wissen lassen, dass man das Thema abonniert hat.


Schon klar, aber wen interessiert das?


----------



## boba. (13. September 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> da musste man doch nur den E-Type Adapter modifizieren, oder?


also ich hab bisher nur lösungen mit sägen etc gesehen. das würd ich gerne umgehen =)


----------



## Spacer999 (13. September 2010)

Hossa! 

Sorry, ich hätte auch irgend nen Müll posten können und hätte somit auch aboniert  

Gehts denn nen Thread zu abonnieren ohne posten?

Gruß


----------



## Juuro (13. September 2010)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> Hossa!
> 
> Sorry, ich hätte auch irgend nen Müll posten können und hätte somit auch aboniert
> 
> ...



Oben rechts -> "Themen-Optionen" -> "Dieses Thema abonnieren"


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. September 2010)

Oh Mann ich werf mich weg. Ich frag mich schon seit Jahren wieso irgendwelche Helden immer "abonniert" schreiben.

Und was ist der Grund? Sie sind zu doof die passende Funktion im Forum zu finden.

AAAAAArg!

Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Wahnsinniger (14. September 2010)

Hallo, weiss jemand ob das Torque Alpinist 2011 mit der Fox Talas mit 180 mm montiert ist oder nur mit der 160 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (14. September 2010)

180mm


----------



## paradisoinferno (14. September 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> 180mm



ohne Gewähr


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2010)

Doch doch!


----------



## Bikingschorsch (14. September 2010)

Dem Bild bei Canyon nach ist ne 180er drin, da die Ausfallenden unter der Steckachse aufhören.


----------



## paradisoinferno (14. September 2010)

Korrekt, allerdings auf 170 mm getravelt, laut der Info dieses Users

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7542863&postcount=1285

Was am Ende rauskommt, werden wir ja dann sehen


----------



## .t1mo (14. September 2010)

Dass man eine Thema durch ein Posting aboniert lässt sich aber auch deaktivieren. Ansonsten wird das irgendwann mit den Abos und den Mails die man bei neuen Postings bekommt sehr sehr unüberischtlich


----------



## akastylez (14. September 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Korrekt, allerdings auf 170 mm getravelt, laut der Info dieses Users
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7542863&postcount=1285
> 
> Was am Ende rauskommt, werden wir ja dann sehen



Das wird nur beim Trailflow so sein, das ist ne getravelte 180er FLOAT. Was für einen Sinn würde es machen beim Vertride in diesem Jahr 170mm zu verbauen und im Vorjahr 180mm?


----------



## Spacer999 (14. September 2010)

Ich schäme mich in der Tat in Grund und Boden!  Nochmals sorry! 
Und nu BTT!


----------



## Bikingschorsch (14. September 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Korrekt, allerdings auf 170 mm getravelt, laut der Info dieses Users
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7542863&postcount=1285
> 
> Was am Ende rauskommt, werden wir ja dann sehen


Ich dachte die Talas kann man nicht intern Traveln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (14. September 2010)

NEIN! Habe ich doch oben schon geschrieben...es ist die FLOAT!


----------



## Bikingschorsch (14. September 2010)

ach du Schande... sorry, hab zu wenig mitgelesen


----------



## monkey10 (14. September 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Das wird nur beim Trailflow so sein, das ist ne getravelte 180er FLOAT. Was für einen Sinn würde es machen beim Vertride in diesem Jahr 170mm zu verbauen und im Vorjahr 180mm?



du musst dir den zitierten beitrag genauer ansehen. der user schreibt in diesem, dass das ALPINIST eine getravelte 170er TALAS hat (damit +10mm im vergleich zu 2010) und das VERTRIDE bei 180mm bleibt - allerdings absenkbar und eine TALAS (damit +/- 0mm FW).

der verdacht ist schon nachvollziehbar, denn:

- kein FW angegeben bei der talas des alpinisten
- casting/tauchrohr wie bei 180er gabel
- jedoch am bild sieht das standrohr eindeutig nach weniger FW aus wie beim vertride 
- das alpinist sollte torque mit den besten uphill-fähigkeiten sein, damit würde eine absenkung auf 130mm sogar "sinn" ergeben
- ein alpencross sollte auch mit 170mm möglich sein  

hoffen wir trotzdem, dass eine 180er TALAS IM ALPINIST steckt. ich fand das vertride mit der 180er totem bergauf schon sehr gut. vielleicht ist das bild ja bei eingefahrener gabel (auf 140mm) entstanden...


----------



## leeresblatt (14. September 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> du musst dir den zitierten beitrag genauer ansehen. der user schreibt in diesem, dass das ALPINIST eine getravelte 170er TALAS hat ...



wo hast du diese Info her?

ich lese auf der Homepage von Fox bei der 180er Talas folgendes:



> ADJUSTMENTS
> EXTERNAL
> - Low-speed compression
> - High-speed compression
> ...



Intern also nix justierbar.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2010)

Was nicht heißt, dass man die Talas als OEM nicht trotzdem mit 170mm bestellen könnte... 

Insgesamt sind diese Spekulationen aber sinnlos. Canyon wird in 1-2 Monaten die Homepage erneuern, dann steht's fest. Bestellen kann man's ohnehin erst dann.


----------



## -Soulride- (15. September 2010)

Ich will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen und hab bisher auch noch nix zu dem Thema gefunden, deswegen mal hier rein:

Ich find die "Projekt 1.44²"-Nabe verdammt interessant... scheinbar steh ich damit wohl eher allein da. Hab ich einen totalen Denkfehler oder müsste es damit nicht möglich sein hinten eine DH oder RR-Kassette zu fahren mit einem kleinen Kettenblatt vorne? Ich würds z.B. als Alternative für 2x9 an meinem Torque sehen, die richtig großen Gänge die mit der kleineren "Bandbreite" einer 11-23 (oder so ähnlich) Kassette wegfallen würden brauch ich da eh nicht, mit dem kleineren KB vorne hat man wieder mehr Bodenfreiheit und müsste am Ende auch noch Gewicht sparen. Meinungen zu der Idee?

Und hat noch jemand Infos wie es mit der Nabe weitergehen soll? Is da eine Serie geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (15. September 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> du musst dir den zitierten beitrag genauer ansehen



Stimmt, hast Recht...habe ich wohl ein bischen schnell überflogen...ich hoffe doch trotzdem das der Alpinist mit 180 vorne kommt, denn von 170 steht da auch nix


----------



## akastylez (15. September 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Ich will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen und hab bisher auch noch nix zu dem Thema gefunden, deswegen mal hier rein:
> 
> Ich find die "Projekt 1.44²"-Nabe verdammt interessant... scheinbar steh ich damit wohl eher allein da. Hab ich einen totalen Denkfehler oder müsste es damit nicht möglich sein hinten eine DH oder RR-Kassette zu fahren mit einem kleinen Kettenblatt vorne? Ich würds z.B. als Alternative für 2x9 an meinem Torque sehen, die richtig großen Gänge die mit der kleineren "Bandbreite" einer 11-23 (oder so ähnlich) Kassette wegfallen würden brauch ich da eh nicht, mit dem kleineren KB vorne hat man wieder mehr Bodenfreiheit und müsste am Ende auch noch Gewicht sparen. Meinungen zu der Idee?
> 
> Und hat noch jemand Infos wie es mit der Nabe weitergehen soll? Is da eine Serie geplant?



Die Idee ist nicht schlecht - man hat da eine vielzahl an Möglichkeiten denke ich mal - hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht.


----------



## leeresblatt (15. September 2010)

nuja, das Hinterrad wird schwerer und das ist für holpriges Gelände eher weniger gut. Am Hardtail vielleicht ok, aber am Fully nicht zu empfehlen. Wegen der höheren Masse wird das Rad häufiger Kontakt zum Boden verlieren. Ungefederte Masse sollte so leicht wie möglich sein.


----------



## -Soulride- (15. September 2010)

Die Nabe soll ja anscheinend recht leicht werden (für ein Getriebe), in Verbindung mit einer leichteren (weil kleineren) Kassette könnte ich mir vorstellen das die Gewichtszunahme garnicht mal so schlimm ist. Aber abwarten, ich würds verdammt gern testen..


----------



## Werner Amort (15. September 2010)

die 1.44er wird woh eher was fürn xc bereicht werden?
an nem enduro, freerider oder so würd das ding wohl auseinanderfallen

aber am xc-tourer oder so find ichs gut.


----------



## -Soulride- (15. September 2010)

Das ist die Preisfrage, hält das Ding am Freerider bzw. gibts vielleicht 2 Versionen davon. Für mich würd so ein System jedenfalls fürn Freerider Sinn machen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. September 2010)

2011 wird die Nabe wohl nicht kommen, eher 2012 oder 2013, falls überhaupt.


----------



## Adrenalin (16. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
was das Thema Projekt 1,44² betrifft, so wurde dies auch im News-Thread besprochen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481736&page=2

Hier bin ich auch nochmal auf Fragen zum Gewicht, Gewichtskonzentration, Wirkungsgrad etc. eingegangen.

Weitere Infos bei uns im Blog

http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/

In der aktuellen Ausgabe von Bike TV gibt es auch nochmal ein relativ ausführliches Interview zum Projekt

http://www.bike-tv.cc/2010/09/15/bike-tv-episode-125/#more-897

Was den Einsatzzweck der Nabe betrifft, so ist diese Lösung für sehr viele Bereich interessant. Wem die Gesamtübersetzungsbreite mit einer 10fach-Kassette (11-36) von 675% zu groß ist, der könnte z.B. eine RR-Kassette fahren, spart dadurch Gewicht und bekommt ein super feine Gangabstufung. 
Auch wäre es möglich - wie Soulride schon bemerkte- eine Kassette mit verringerter Ritzelanzahl zu fahren, so spare ich wieder Gewicht und optimiere nebenbei noch die Kettenlinie. 
Auch das Gesamtübersetzungsverhalten lässt sich ja durch die Wahl des KB sehr einfach einstellen.
Wir haben die Nabe nicht in einem Race-Hardtail präsentiert, um den Einsatzzweck von vornherein einzugrenzen, sondern um weg zu kommen, von den alten Vorurteilen und Stereotypen bezüglich Getriebe im Fahrrad. Unsere Aussage ist: Diese Nabe ist sehr leicht, sie ist leichtgängig und sehr belastbar und damit als erste ihrer Art Race-Ansprüchen gewachsen!

Zum Thema Gewichtskonzentration am Hinterrad: Die Nabe wiegt zur Zeit 630g inkl. Ölbefüllung und Steckachse für das X12-System. Damit habe ich verglichen mit einer konventionelen HR-Nabe von Deore XT (Schnellspanner) ein Mehrgewicht von 260g. Es fallen jedoch der Umwerfer und zwei KBs weg, so dass wir unterm Strich genauso schwer sind wie ein Deore XT - System. Die Gewichtskonzentration hält sich damit doch sehr in Grenzen und sollte kaum spürbar sein.
Das in den Hinterbau eingeleitete Stützmoment der drehfesten Achse im Berggang wirkt übrigens entgegen der Einfederrichtung und unterstützt so ganz aktiv die Anti-Squat Funktion.

So long, beste Grüße
Michael Adomeit
Canyon Entwicklungsteam


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. September 2010)

Adrenalin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> was das Thema Projekt 1,44² betrifft, so wurde dies auch im News-Thread besprochen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481736&page=2
> ...



Bei Konzentration auf das Wesentliche:

Warum nicht konsequenter (auch als der Mitwettbewerber R...) nur wenige Gänge? 14 Gänge brache ich nicht.

Ich käme mit fünf, max. sieben gut gestuften Gängen komplett hin. Die "Sprünge" und vielleicht zu spürenden Kräfte kann ich mit meinen Oberschenkeln ausgleichen. Dann könnte auch die "tolle" Kettenschaltung hinten endlich weg. Bei  zwei Gängen mehr würde sich das Gewicht auch in Grenzen halten. 

Wäre auch günstig neben der 1.44² zu entwickeln und könnte daneben verkauft werden.

Haardtfahrer


----------



## -Soulride- (16. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort Adrenalin / Michael. In den News-Post hab ich eine Weile nicht mehr reingeschaut und die Infos verpasst, wurde jetzt nachgeholt. Ich hab mich eh schon gewundert warum Smubob nicht mitdiskutiert, aber der hatte ja schon die selbe RR-Kassetten Idee wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. September 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> nuja, das Hinterrad wird schwerer und das ist für holpriges Gelände eher weniger gut. Am Hardtail vielleicht ok, aber am Fully nicht zu empfehlen. Wegen der höheren Masse wird das Rad häufiger Kontakt zum Boden verlieren. Ungefederte Masse sollte so leicht wie möglich sein.


Also bei den 260g Mehrgewicht, die man wohlgemerkt mit einer RR-Kassette noch sehr sinnvoll minimieren kann, mache ich mir darüber mit Sicherheit keine Gedanken. Alleine mit mehr oder weniger leichten Speichen und Nippeln hat man eine Differenz von locker 100g pro Laufrad. Wenn man ein Hinterrad mit dieser Nabe nicht allzu schwer aufbaut, gehe ich jede Wette ein, dass nicht einmal eine totale Mimose dieses "Mehrgewicht" beim Fahren spürt... 




Adrenalin schrieb:


> Wir haben die Nabe nicht in einem Race-Hardtail präsentiert, um den Einsatzzweck von vornherein einzugrenzen, sondern um weg zu kommen, von den alten Vorurteilen under Infos  Stereotypen bezüglich Getriebe im Fahrrad. Unsere Aussage ist: Diese Nabe ist sehr leicht, sie ist leichtgängig und sehr belastbar und damit als erste ihrer Art Race-Ansprüchen gewachsen!


Sobald ihr neue Erkenntnisse (Dauerhaltbarkeit, Verschleiß, Tauglichkeit für Enduro/FR...) habt, wäre es schön, wenn ihr die hier öffentlich machen könntet!  Wird denn in nächster Zeit weiter an dieser Nabe gearbeitet oder war das (erstmal) nur ein Projekt für die Messe?
Generell finde ich es gut, dass ihr hier Infos aus erster Hand zur Verfügung stellt, schöne Sache! 




-Soulride- schrieb:


> Ich hab mich eh schon gewundert warum Smubob nicht mitdiskutiert, aber der hatte ja schon die selbe RR-Kassetten Idee wie ich


Hehe, so siehts aus  Würde mir auch überaus gut für mein Torque gefallen - generell aber für jedes Bike, das (auch) bergauf bewegt wird. Gewicht ist mMn völlig unerheblich, vorne kann man die Kette deutlich besser führen, Umwerfer mit all seinen Nachteilen fällt weg...  Wenn das Teil nicht gerade totale Unsummen kostet und auch bei 12mm Maxle Achsen oder Schnellspanner nachrüstbar ist, könnte das eine echt konkurrenzfähige Alternative sein.


----------



## Hänschen (20. September 2010)

Servus,
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ab wann die 2011 canyon bikes online sind.

Im voraus Danke.


----------



## visualex (20. September 2010)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Servus,
> kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ab wann die 2011 canyon bikes online sind.
> 
> Im voraus Danke.



Ich tippe mal auf Anfang Oktober. Die Rabattaktion läuft ja noch bis zum 30.09. Wobei der 1. Oktober ein Freitag ist und man mit neuen bzw. überarbeiteten Seiten nicht an einem Freitag online geht wenn man nicht am Wochenende bereitstehen will um eventuelle Bugs zu reparieren. Ich hoffe mal auf Montag den 4. Oktober ;-)

gruss
alex


----------



## Adrenalin (21. September 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sobald ihr neue Erkenntnisse (Dauerhaltbarkeit, Verschleiß, Tauglichkeit für Enduro/FR...) habt, wäre es schön, wenn ihr die hier öffentlich machen könntet!  Wird denn in nächster Zeit weiter an dieser Nabe gearbeitet oder war das (erstmal) nur ein Projekt für die Messe?
> Generell finde ich es gut, dass ihr hier Infos aus erster Hand zur Verfügung stellt, schöne Sache!



Wir sind natürlich weiter an dem ganzen Thema dran, soviel sei verraten. Du wirst jedoch verstehen, dass ich unseren Projektverlaufsplan hier nicht publik machen werde. Wir freuen uns über das positive Feedback und die konstruktiven Anregungen...vielen Dank dafür, soetwas motiviert natürlich, das Projekt weiter voran zu treiben .

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rhymin (23. September 2010)

Wann kommen die ersten Preise raus? Auch dann am ersten Oktober auf der Page`?


----------



## Bartoy (23. September 2010)

Wenn die Hompage online geht, werden auch die Preise usw. angezeigt. Einfach abwarten.


----------



## Hammy (25. September 2010)

hat jemand bilder von nem 2011er xc von der eurobike ? grade das rote 5.0 würde mich interessieren


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. September 2010)

Adrenalin schrieb:


> Wir sind natürlich weiter an dem ganzen Thema dran, soviel sei verraten. Du wirst jedoch verstehen, dass ich unseren Projektverlaufsplan hier nicht publik machen werde.


Ja, das ist natürlich klar. Aber wenn es irgendwann öffentlichkeitstaugliche Infos gibt - nur her damit!

Grüße vom Namensvetter


----------



## jazzist (28. September 2010)

Hi, hab mir das ALPINIST im Eurobike Prospekt angesehen.
Es sieht aus wie eine zweifach Kurbel mit Race-Face Bashguard. Vielleicht vorne 24/36? Hinten XT 10 fach 11-36? Geht das? Wahrscheinlich ist das dann auch die entsprechende Race Face Kettenführung (145 Gramm ohne BG). Was meint ihr?
Die Gabel ist auf dem Foto tatsächlich genau so lang wie die anderen 180mm Gabeln. Nix getravelt (was ja anscheinend auch gar nicht geht).
P.S. die TALAS 180 kann nur noch auf 140 mm getravelt werden, nicht auf 100mm wie die alte 160er. Ist das ein Nachteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loods (28. September 2010)

Ich denke die Gabel um 80mm abzusenken is schon ne heftige Geometrie-Veränderung und die 100mm wird man nicht vermissen. Damit könnte man wohl wirklich nur an dauerhaft extrem steilen Anstiegen fahren, sonst hat man wahrscheinlich dauerndes Überschlagsgefühl . Ich find das schon bei meiner 32er Talas extrem, und da versenkt man ja nur maximal 40mm. Vielleicht wäre ein 160mm Schritt zwischen den jetzt verfügbaren zwei Stufen zum reinen Trails heizen sinnvoll gewesen. Zum klettern finde ich aber die 140mm Stufe an solch einem Rad ausreichend.


----------



## jazzist (28. September 2010)

Es gibt sie tatsächlich, die 170er TALAS:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/index.html
(Ob das Alpinist in 170/130 kommt oder 180/140 wissen wir leider immer noch nicht. Ich rufe meine Aussage aus meinem letzten Post zurück, tatsächlich sieht das Vertride höher aus bei Vergrößerung und genauem Nachmessen. Naja, dennoch Spekulation.)


----------



## akastylez (29. September 2010)

Lassen wir uns überraschen...


----------



## konahoss90 (29. September 2010)

Am neuen Rotwild R.E1 soll auch eine 170er Talas verbaut sein?!


----------



## akastylez (30. September 2010)

Du bist hier bei Canyon!Geh mal zu Benz und frag mal was bmw xy für ne ausstattung hat.


----------



## konahoss90 (30. September 2010)

1. Ich bin Student und würde mich freuen, wenn ich mir ein Canyon leisten könnte
2. Wollte ich nur erläutern, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, bzw. die Möglichkeit besteht, dass eine 170er am Alpinist verbaut ist.
3. Deinen zweiten Satz musst du im Zusammenhang mit meinem vorherigen Post bitte etwas genauer erläutern.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (30. September 2010)

Naja...ein ? am Satzende deutet auf ne Frage hin...ich dachte Du wolltest jetzt hier wissen ob am Rw ne 170er verbaut ist.


----------



## akastylez (1. Oktober 2010)

Also..is erstmal nix mit den neuen Modellen auf der Canyon HP - die Sparbuchaktion wurde bis 11.10. verlängert


----------



## dazed_confused (3. Oktober 2010)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> 1. *Ich bin Student und würde mich freuen, wenn ich mir ein Canyon leisten könnte*
> 2. Wollte ich nur erläutern, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, bzw. die Möglichkeit besteht, dass eine 170er am Alpinist verbaut ist.
> 3. Deinen zweiten Satz musst du im Zusammenhang mit meinem vorherigen Post bitte etwas genauer erläutern.
> 
> Danke



dann sieh zu das du dein studium schnell hinter dich bringst und einen gutbezahlten job bekommst!


----------



## konahoss90 (4. Oktober 2010)

nur noch 8 Semester... So, genug OT


----------



## Snap4x (4. Oktober 2010)

Welches Rad ist im Grunde besser?
Torque 2011 8.0 Dropzone oder das 6.0 Rockzone?
Weil bei den einen ist Rockshox und bei den anderen Fox verbaut.
Wat meint ihr wieviel die kosten werden?


----------



## akastylez (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde das 8.0 nehmen. Werden wohl teurer sein als 2K10, warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Snap4x (4. Oktober 2010)

Bisher hatte ich das Torque FRX im Visier. Preislich fand ich das jetzt zum Schluss okay für 2,3k.
Ach man ich will es!!!


----------



## akastylez (4. Oktober 2010)

Joa..wenns in Deiner größe noch da ist und Du eh nur bergab fährst, dann würde ich es auch nehmen für den Preis!


----------



## 3ride (6. Oktober 2010)

Letztes Jahr ging die neue HP am 26.10. online - just for info...


Greez
3ride


----------



## daundigital (6. Oktober 2010)

und was passiert auf der Website ab dem 12.10.? Oder wird die Sparbuch Aktion einfach so lange verlängert bis die neuen Modelle da sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke auch....


----------



## daundigital (7. Oktober 2010)

Ist dann in der Zwischenzeit, nach eurer Erfahrung, noch mit einem Sondermodell zu rechnen?


----------



## Newmi (7. Oktober 2010)

2008 gab es noch die sogenannten "Midseason"-Modelle mit neueren 2009er Anbauteilen, was es letztes Jahr nicht gegeben hatte, oder??


----------



## Fischgesicht (7. Oktober 2010)

gab es letztes Jahr nicht einige Zeit vor der neuen HP ein Preview von allen Bikes mit Preisen hier im Forum???


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja, gab es.


----------



## Fischgesicht (8. Oktober 2010)

@ Canyon

bitte wieder das Preview der neuen Bikes wie im letzten Jahr hier ins Forum rein! BITTE!!!

P.S. vom Strive würde mir schon reichen


----------



## daundigital (8. Oktober 2010)

ja, und bitte nicht mehr so lange warten. Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter


----------



## Fischgesicht (8. Oktober 2010)

aber nicht so günstige


----------



## Hammy (11. Oktober 2010)

was passiert den morgen mit der sparbuch aktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (11. Oktober 2010)

Hammy schrieb:


> was passiert den morgen mit der sparbuch aktion?



Sie verwandelt sich in ein güldenes Einhorn mit Hufen aus Platin und einem Horn aus dem härtesten Diamant im ganzen Universum! *glitzerglitzer*
;-)

Ne, äh... ich weiß es nicht. Aber schauen wir doch in ein paar Stunden nochmal.


----------



## akastylez (11. Oktober 2010)

Die Seite mit den neuen Bikes geht ende Oktober Anfang November online.


----------



## Hammy (12. Oktober 2010)

ich persönlich glaube ja die seite geht früher online  check: www.canyon.de


----------



## Juuro (12. Oktober 2010)

Hammy schrieb:


> ich persönlich glaube ja die seite geht früher online  check: www.canyon.de



Hope so!


----------



## ToMo74 (12. Oktober 2010)

ja sieht gut aus 

"Website wegen Aktualisierungsarbeiten vorübergehend nicht erreichbar"

*Spannung*


----------



## kreet (12. Oktober 2010)

F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (13. Oktober 2010)

Bääääm, da is die Seite. Pünktlich um 0:00 Uhr  

Rockzone für 1.999 Euro! Ich freu mich. Und das FRX 9.0 ebenfalls nur 1.999 Euro. Das nenn ich mal eine Ansage.


----------



## akastylez (13. Oktober 2010)

Der Alpinist mit 170mm an der Front und nen halbes Kilogramm schwerer :kotz:


----------



## akastylez (13. Oktober 2010)

Hammy schrieb:


> ich persönlich glaube ja die seite geht früher online  check: www.canyon.de



Dann haben die bei Canyon wohl selber keine Ahnung wovon Sie reden


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Oktober 2010)

krass FRX 9.0LTD auf 2999euro runter


----------



## akastylez (13. Oktober 2010)

Das mit den Preisen hat mich auch überrascht...was man so gehört hatte sollte alles teurer werden.


----------



## PiR4Te (13. Oktober 2010)

Nur die Verfügbarkeit lässt bei den Strives ganz schön zu Wünschen übrig,
KW17 ... das ist in 5 monaten... 

Ansonsten bin ich auch echt überrascht von den Preisen.

Gruss


----------



## Kaltumformer (13. Oktober 2010)

Die 2011er yellowstone machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Gabelwahl lässt hoffen. Auch die Reifenwahl ist ein plus im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr. Das 3.0er hat jetzt auch eine Scheibenbremse statt v brake ... damit ist es ja dann nun auch Geländetauglich.  Wenn das mal nicht eine unmittelbare Folge von Herrn Arnolds Kommentar in der April Bike ist.


----------



## the.saint (13. Oktober 2010)

Die Preise von einzelnen Modellen sind ziemliche Kampfpreise und sicherlich auch auf die neue Konkurrenz von YoungTalent und Co zurückzuführen. Zudem soll wohl auch mal wieder ein bissle am Image gefeilt werden.
Das einzige was nicht so 100%ig überzeugt, sind die teilweise merkwürdigen Fabrgebungen.

PS:

Rockzone oder FRX 9.0 ??


----------



## akastylez (13. Oktober 2010)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Das 3.0er hat jetzt auch eine Scheibenbremse statt v brake ... damit ist es ja dann nun auch Geländetauglich



Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, auch mit der vbrake kann man ins Gelände fahren, früher gab es nämlich noch keine Scheibenbremsen, da sind wir nur sowas gefahren!


----------



## phou (13. Oktober 2010)

Krass. 
Das AM 8.0 jetzt fÃ¼r 2500â¬ (das 2010er gabs fÃ¼r 2300â¬) mit Avid R statt CR dafÃ¼r XTR statt XT Schaltwerk.
Wenn man sich die Ausstattung der neuen AM Serie anschaut bekommt man den Eindruck, dass bei den Bremsen ein wenig abgespeckt wurde.
Die Hammerschmitt Version in Knete-Grau? HÃ¤sslicher gehts wohl nicht! Auch ansonsten sieht die Farbauswahl bescheiden aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phou (13. Oktober 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, auch mit der vbrake kann man ins Gelände fahren, früher gab es nämlich noch keine Scheibenbremsen, da sind wir nur sowas gefahren!



Ja und das sah dann so aus: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube        - Downhill 90 er Jahre[/nomedia]


----------



## akastylez (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja, also fahren sollte man schon können


----------



## visualex (13. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7652920"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Rockzone oder FRX 9.0 ??



Yeap, genau die Frage beschäftigt mich auch seit gestern Nacht. Ich denke, bei mir wird es wohl das Rockzone werden. Zwei Kettenblätter vorne und eine Einfachbrückengabel für mehr Bewegungsfreiheit sind mir wichtiger als Federweg. Und ich hätte gerne ein schwarzes Rad


----------



## .t1mo (13. Oktober 2010)

phou schrieb:


> Die Hammerschmitt Version in Knete-Grau? Hässlicher gehts wohl nicht! Auch ansonsten sieht die Farbauswahl bescheiden aus.



Ich finde gerade dieses Grau total geil 
Sehr geil passt dann hierzu wirklich die weiße Fox!

Generell finde ich die AM Serie sehr gelungen. Auch, dass ab dem 6.0 nach "unten" die SRAM Kurbel und nicht mehr die SLX verbaut wird.

Schade nur, dass es wieder so lange dauern wird bis die Räder dann wirklich zu haben sind....


----------



## pefro (13. Oktober 2010)

phou schrieb:


> Ja und das sah dann so aus: YouTube        - Downhill 90 er Jahre



Na nimm Dir mal ein Beispiel dran. Keine Federung... Keine Protektoren...  Solche Farbe... Solche Stunts... und dann: "auf gehts, weiter fahr mer..." - man, dass Video sollte eigentl. Pflichtübung für alle heutigen Montessori Kids werden..

Hat eigentl. schon jemand angemerkt, dass das 2011er AM / XC Oberrohr gruselig ist? Sicher noch nicht, oder? 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## akastylez (13. Oktober 2010)

pefro schrieb:


> Hat eigentl. schon jemand angemerkt, dass das 2011er AM / XC Oberrohr gruselig ist? Sicher noch nicht, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Nennt sich Hydroforming


----------



## the.saint (13. Oktober 2010)

Und wer sich die einzelnen Umformschritte des Strive-Oberrohres genauer anschaut, könnte auf die Idee kommen, dass dort manche Formen mehrmals verwendet werden könnten. Und dadurch sich der Preis für die Werkzeuge auf höhere Stückzahlen umlegen lässt . Wobei das jetzt stark gemutmaßt ist, und ich natürlich auch nicht weiß ob das überhaupt mit den Prozessparametern gehen würde. Würde aber Sinn machen. 

Oder einfach um allgemein mehr Stückzahl zu haben, bei dem Unternehmen, dass das Hydroforming für Canyon macht.

Nur damit man die paar Schweißnähte am Gusset spart, wird man ja wohl kaum sowas gemacht haben.


----------



## visualex (13. Oktober 2010)

Habt ihr euch mal das Strive ESX 9.0 SL in Concer Brown Metallic angeschaut. Die obere Strebe des Hinterbaus ist auf dem Foto schwarz matt(!). Das ES 9.0 hat da eine braune glänzende Strebe. Ob das ein Fehler der Bildretusche ist?


----------



## unchained (13. Oktober 2010)

FETT FETT FETT. Das Strive ist meins dieses Jahr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (13. Oktober 2010)

Hat der Grafiker wohl vergessen *g*


----------



## akastylez (13. Oktober 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> FETT FETT FETT. Das Strive ist meins dieses Jahr !



Wohl eher nächstes...


----------



## the.saint (13. Oktober 2010)

visualex schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal das Strive ESX 9.0 SL in Concer Brown Metallic angeschaut. Die obere Strebe des Hinterbaus ist auf dem Foto schwarz matt(!). Das ES 9.0 hat da eine braune glänzende Strebe. Ob das ein Fehler der Bildretusche ist?



ESX hat au Carbon Sitzstreben und ES haben Alu Streben.


----------



## akastylez (13. Oktober 2010)

...und zum lacken hats net mehr gereicht?


----------



## visualex (13. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7653567"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> ESX hat au Carbon Sitzstreben und ES haben Alu Streben.



Ahh, ja jetzt wo du es sagst....


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (13. Oktober 2010)

visualex schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal das Strive ESX 9.0 SL in Concer Brown Metallic angeschaut. Die obere Strebe des Hinterbaus ist auf dem Foto schwarz matt(!). Das ES 9.0 hat da eine braune glänzende Strebe. Ob das ein Fehler der Bildretusche ist?



Sie ist aus Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (13. Oktober 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Nennt sich Hydroforming



mit den Unterkategorien:

Hydro_schön_forming - bei vielen anderen Herstellern

und

Hydro_hässlich_forming bei Canyon?



Gruß
Peter


----------



## the.saint (13. Oktober 2010)

pefro schrieb:


> mit den Unterkategorien:
> 
> Hydro_schön_forming - bei vielen anderen Herstellern
> 
> ...



Das Nerve Oberrohr ist wirklich auf Bildern sowie in real hässlich.

Beim Strive muss man aber sagen, dass die auf der Eurobike ausgestellten Bikes wirklich schön waren. Auf den Bildern kommt das Bike nicht sonderlich gut rüber.


----------



## Grmpf (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

nach tel. Auskunft eben von Canyon ist das Torque FR 9.0 ab der KW 51 lieferbar.

... mal sehen ...

Gruß


----------



## akastylez (13. Oktober 2010)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> Sie ist aus Carbon.



Ja, hatten wir oben schon...zum lacken hats nicht mehr gereicht?



pefro schrieb:


> mit den Unterkategorien:
> 
> Hydro_schön_forming - bei vielen anderen Herstellern
> 
> ...



Geschmackssache


----------



## Fischgesicht (13. Oktober 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> FETT FETT FETT. Das Strive ist meins dieses Jahr !



dito!!!


----------



## SLXDriver (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Ich bin grad tot unglücklich 
Hab das Torque Vertride 2010 und das 11er ist ja mal nur viel geiler, ich hab noch rückgaberecht und bin aber schon damit gefahren

wie sieht das aus, wie viel geld ziehen die mir da ca ab?

Es hat leichte macken am rahmen...

gruß


----------



## Juuro (13. Oktober 2010)

pefro schrieb:


> Hat eigentl. schon jemand angemerkt, dass das 2011er AM / XC Oberrohr gruselig ist? Sicher noch nicht, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Also ich finds total toll. Vor allem im Vergleich mit dem 2010er. Das sah ja total nach 80er-Spielzeug aus mit dieser "Öse" am Oberrohr.

Nene, das 2011er Nerve ist wirklich hübsch!  Das Strive ist übrigens noch hübscher, aber leider die falsche Kategorie für mich.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7653759"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Das Nerve Oberrohr ist wirklich auf Bildern sowie in real hässlich.



das sieht einfach zum :kotz: aus !

die bisherigen Nerve Rahmen waren optisch sehr viel schöner


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Oktober 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ich bin grad tot unglücklich
> Hab das Torque Vertride 2010 und das 11er ist ja mal nur viel geiler


Wozu die Hysterie? Der einzige relevante Unterschied ist die Gabel. Absenkbare Talas vs. supersteife Totem...


----------



## SLXDriver (13. Oktober 2010)

+ geilerer antrieb, 10 gang, the one , carbonlenker  ^^
+ aussehen^^
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (14. Oktober 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wozu die Hysterie? Der einzige relevante Unterschied ist die Gabel.



EBEN! Das macht das ganze erst interessant, denn jetzt kann man auch steilste Anstiege fahren


----------



## akastylez (14. Oktober 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> bin aber schon damit gefahren
> 
> wie sieht das aus, wie viel geld ziehen die mir da ca ab?
> 
> ...



Hatt meins damals auch und mir wurde nix abgezogen.


----------



## SLXDriver (14. Oktober 2010)

Hast du dein ganzes Geld zurückbekommen?


----------



## akastylez (14. Oktober 2010)

Jupp! + Versandkosten


----------



## SLXDriver (14. Oktober 2010)

Mhmmm heut ist der Letzte tag wo ich es zurückschicken kann was hast du geschrieben?


----------



## akastylez (14. Oktober 2010)

Das war damals das Torque mit Vanilla...das es nicht meinem Einsatzbereich entspricht und das ich mein Geld zurückhaben will...das es gebraucht ist, ist kein Argument es nicht zurückzunehmen, allerdings würd ich es nicht total dreckig zurückschicken. Ich würde schonmal telefonisch widerrufen, sonst wird das nix mehr mit der Rücknahme!


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Oktober 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, auch mit der vbrake kann man ins Gelände fahren, früher gab es nämlich noch keine Scheibenbremsen, da sind wir nur sowas gefahren!



Ich kanns nachvollziehen ich bin nämlich auch schon mit einem wheeler 3000 (oder 3500 weis nicht mehr so genau) irgendwann um 1995 rumgeeiert. 

Ich habe mich aber auf folgendes Zitat bezogen aus der Bike Ausgabe 4/2010 "Einsteiger Special 499 euro 7 bikes für kleine budgets": Roman Arnold, Canyon:

"Das Yellowstone ist das Fitness- und Freizzeit-Bike unserer Palette und entspricht nicht den Kriterien eines sportlichen Mountainbikes - dazu fehlen Scheibenbremsen und eine gescheite Gabel. Unserer Kunden fahren damit sowieso nicht im Gelände."

Getestet wurde das Yellowstone 3.0 für 499 EUR Mit V-Brake (Avid Speed FR-5 / Tektro 836A und Federgabel Rock Shox Dart 2.

Gut, das 2011er Yellowstone 3.0 ist nun 100 eur teurer. Aber imho sehr sinnvoll angelegt.


----------



## LimaBravo (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab ein 2009er ES 8  mit der Talas und fahre damit Touren und auch im BikePark und könnte auf die absenkbare Gabel verzichten, sicher bringt es bergauf etwas aber man kommt auch ohne rauf. Mir würde die Totem eher taugen aber jeden das seine.
lg


----------



## SLXDriver (14. Oktober 2010)

Die totem hat aber 180 und das ist echt anstrengender ,
Außerdem ist das ES und das vertride sehr verschieden, der Radstand ist ganz anders und der Vorbau is auch viel kürzer als beim vertride  das vertride ist halt n freerider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimaBravo (14. Oktober 2010)

ist schon klar, ich hab gemeint, daß mir in dieser Bikeklasse eine Federgabel lieber ist, bin von der Talas nicht restlos überzeugt aber zum ES passt sie schon, ist doch ein universal einsetzbares Bike mit allen Vorteilen und halt auch Nachteilen.


----------



## SLXDriver (14. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand schon mal ne Talas gegen ne Totem  gegengefahren? Welche federt denn besser? Oder geben die sich nix?^^

gruß


----------



## BobTheBuilder (14. Oktober 2010)

Weiß schon jemand, welche Kettenführungen beim Strive und Torque verbaut werden? Kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Rahmen dahingehend verändert wurden, dass jetzt normale ISCG-Kettenführungen ohne große Werkelei montiert werden können?

VG von einem potentiellen neuen Canyonfahrer!


----------



## the.saint (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du jeweils beim Umwerfer auf das + klickst, siehst du dass dort jeweils

canyon kettenführung steht. Daher ist davon auszugehen, dass es eine angepasste Version nur für Canyon ist. 
Kannst ja mal fragen ob man die bei Canyon nachordern kann.


----------



## Xplosion51 (14. Oktober 2010)

die Freeride schreibt dazu: " Die Fox nimmt den Konkurrenten in puncto Gewicht einiges ab,was jedoch weniger spürbar ist.Was allerdings spürbar ist das FOX 36 nicht so verdrehsteif wie die 66 oder so bremssteif wie die Totem ist.Hier ist sie eher auf dem Niveau einer Lyrik 170.


----------



## SLXDriver (14. Oktober 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> die Freeride schreibt dazu: " Die Fox nimmt den Konkurrenten in puncto Gewicht einiges ab,was jedoch weniger spürbar ist.Was allerdings spürbar ist das FOX 36 nicht so verdrehsteif wie die 66 oder so bremssteif wie die Totem ist.Hier ist sie eher auf dem Niveau einer Lyrik 170.



cool danke für die Info

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (14. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7657169"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Wenn du jeweils beim Umwerfer auf das + klickst, siehst du dass dort jeweils
> 
> canyon kettenführung steht. Daher ist davon auszugehen, dass es eine angepasste Version nur für Canyon ist.
> Kannst ja mal fragen ob man die bei Canyon nachordern kann.




Denke auch !


----------



## BobTheBuilder (14. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7657169"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Wenn du jeweils beim Umwerfer auf das + klickst, siehst du dass dort jeweils
> 
> canyon kettenführung steht. Daher ist davon auszugehen, dass es eine angepasste Version nur für Canyon ist.
> Kannst ja mal fragen ob man die bei Canyon nachordern kann.



Dank dir!


----------



## Juuro (15. Oktober 2010)

Tja, ich freu mich. Somit hat sich Cube wohl für mich erledigt. Dann wird es nächstes Jahr irgendwann mal ein Nerve AM 7.0 geben. Muss dann mal noch nen Ausflug nach Koblenz machen um das Ding zu testen.


----------



## Funrider_8 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute...fährt vielleicht jemand von euch ein Torque FRX ltd. 2010? 
Mich würde es interessieren, wie es sich fährt und ob der Hinterbau wirklich so passiv arbeitet wie im Freeride-Magazin beschrieben.
Wenn ja, weiß jemand, ob sie das Problem für das 2011er Model behoben haben?


----------



## nakNAK (16. Oktober 2010)

wollte mir eig. ein nerve am 8 oder 7 im sparbuch kaufen aber L war vergriffen.
finds schade das die 2011 modelle so ein fiese linienführung am oberrohr haben. absolut unschoen. im gesdchwungenem strive oberrohr schauts ja gut aus.
und die farbauswahl ist dieses jahr sehr beschränkt. ich vermisse weiße rahmen.
und an den schwarzen bikes hat mir 2010 auch besser gafallen das schwarze parts verbaut wurden. jetzt nur die weißen...
also fahrleistung hin oder her aber ... design ist 2011 nicht so gelungen



ans oberrohr kann man sich vllt gewöhnen... muss ich wohl öfter mal auf die hp.


kurze frage: die abgebildeten bikes haben die rahmen in welcher größe? m?   jemand eine idee?


----------



## daundigital (16. Oktober 2010)

im Outlet sind die letzten Tage relativ viele 2010er Modelle aufgetaucht (allerdings momentan kein AM in L). Würde ich immer mal wieder reinschauen...vielleicht gibt ja noch jemand seins zurück ;-)


----------



## nakNAK (16. Oktober 2010)

ja ich bleib da am ball. danke. war sogar in koblenz probefahrne anfang sept. hab dann ein zwei wochen überlegt und plötzlich war es vergriffen. ärgerlich. hätte gerne 7.0 in acid green gehabt. oder 8.0 in dark green.

hoffe da kommt noch was im outlet


----------



## daundigital (16. Oktober 2010)

wenns evtl. passt: in XL ist ein AM 7.0 in Acid im Outlet zu haben


----------



## konahoss90 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die Farbauswahl diese Jahr auch eher dürftig. Bei den Torques mag sie gelungen sein, aber beim neuen Strive könnte ruhig mal etwas mehr Farbe ins Spiel kommen. Schwarz ist mir zu langweilig, das Gold ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und das Concer Brown Metallic kann ich mir nicht leisten! Oder wirkt das Strive dann nicht elegant genug, wenn es beispielsweise in pure orange metallic kommt? Komisch, dass es abgesehen vom Torque FRX 9.0 keine weißen Rahmen mehr gibt?!?


----------



## DailyRaider (16. Oktober 2010)

Mehr Farbe rein bringen fänd ich auch besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (17. Oktober 2010)

Funrider_8 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...fährt vielleicht jemand von euch ein Torque FRX ltd. 2010?
> Mich würde es interessieren, wie es sich fährt und ob der Hinterbau wirklich so passiv arbeitet wie im Freeride-Magazin beschrieben.
> Wenn ja, weiß jemand, ob sie das Problem für das 2011er Model behoben haben?



Guckst Du hier:

http://www.fraktur-magazin.de/technik/2010/canyontorquefrx90ltd/canyontorquefrx90ltd.php


----------



## Suicyclist (17. Oktober 2010)

2010 unterschieden sich FRX und FRX Ltd. allein optisch schon beim Rahmen (z.B. das kleine Rahmendreieck an der Sattelstütze.); die Mühe scheint man sich jetzt nicht mehr zu machen, denn jetzt sehen beide 2011er aus wie das alte "Normalo"-FRX.
Seh' ich das richtig?

Leider hab' ich keine Geometriedaten der 2010er mehr zum Vergleich vorliegen.


----------



## aleuchte (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle,

Weiss jemand ob das Nerve AM 8.0 noch die Alte 2010 Talas (150-130-110) hat oder ob es die Neue 2011 (150-120) ist.

Ist auf der Homepage nicht ersichtlich ! Ich habe nichts gefunden !

Der link "PDF" Handbuch geht noch zum 2010 Modell.

Wäre auch eine entäuschung wenn man noch "Alte Ware verbaut"


----------



## andiboe (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Canyon Fans,

da meine Frau und ich uns im nächsten Jahr zwei Canyon Nerve XC kaufen wollen, würde uns sehr interessieren, warum an diesem Modell noch keine X12 Steckachse verbaut ist. 
Würde diese an dem Canyon Nerve XC Modell von Vorteil sein oder eher nicht. 
Kommt diese dann vielleicht an den 2012 Canyon Nerve XC Modellen zum Einsatz?

Besten Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## isy007 (17. Oktober 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> 2010 unterschieden sich FRX und FRX Ltd. allein optisch schon beim Rahmen (z.B. das kleine Rahmendreieck an der Sattelstütze.); die Mühe scheint man sich jetzt nicht mehr zu machen, denn jetzt sehen beide 2011er aus wie das alte "Normalo"-FRX.
> Seh' ich das richtig?
> 
> Leider hab' ich keine Geometriedaten der 2010er mehr zum Vergleich vorliegen.



Die unterschiedliche Größe des Rahmendreiecks resultiert m.M. nach nur durch unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen. FRX Rahmen waren immer schon gleich, ob LTD oder nicht.


----------



## Hammy (17. Oktober 2010)

kann mir mal jemand sagen wo ich echte Bilder der 2011er bikes finden kann... z.B. von den XCs ... mich würde mal interessieren wie der rahmen in real aussieht...


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2010)

Wirds wohl kaum geben....


----------



## paradisoinferno (17. Oktober 2010)

aleuchte schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> Weiss jemand ob das Nerve AM 8.0 noch die Alte 2010 Talas (150-130-110) hat oder ob es die Neue 2011 (150-120) ist.
> 
> ...



Es wird 2011 verbaut, siehe auch die neuen Logos an der Gabel


----------



## the.saint (17. Oktober 2010)

Hammy schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand sagen wo ich echte Bilder der 2011er bikes finden kann... z.B. von den XCs ... mich würde mal interessieren wie der rahmen in real aussieht...



eurobike bilder, such dir den ibc bericht raus, da hats irgendwo welche, und ob am oder xc ist ja von der rahmenoptik wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daundigital (17. Oktober 2010)

@Hammy so was in der Art:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...s-new-enduro-bike-track-model-for-2011/140630
http://www.talkofbike.com/2010/08/canyon-2011.html
http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=649333
http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=649931&p=10577969#post10577969


----------



## Funrider_8 (17. Oktober 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> 2010 unterschieden sich FRX und FRX Ltd. allein optisch schon beim Rahmen (z.B. das kleine Rahmendreieck an der Sattelstütze.); die Mühe scheint man sich jetzt nicht mehr zu machen, denn jetzt sehen beide 2011er aus wie das alte "Normalo"-FRX.
> Seh' ich das richtig?
> 
> Leider hab' ich keine Geometriedaten der 2010er mehr zum Vergleich vorliegen.



Danke für die Infos Suicyclist. Hat mir echt weitergeholfen.
Die Geometriedaten sind glaube ich sogar die gleichen, aber es wird ohnehin ein richtiger Downhiller.


----------



## aleuchte (17. Oktober 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Es wird 2011 verbaut, siehe auch die neuen Logos an der Gabel




Danke für die Info ! Kann jetzt besser schlaffen.

Hätte Ich auch selber drauf kommen können !

Das ist das gute an diesem Forum Danke !


----------



## the.saint (17. Oktober 2010)

daundigital schrieb:


> @Hammy so was in der Art:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...s-new-enduro-bike-track-model-for-2011/140630
> http://www.talkofbike.com/2010/08/canyon-2011.html
> http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=649333
> http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=649931&p=10577969#post10577969



ahh nice, da hats ja auch detailbilder von der canyon kefü!


----------



## 2slow4U (17. Oktober 2010)

Aha, die Führung ist auch für's AM gedacht. Dann wird sie ja wohl auch für 3 Kettenblätter ausgelegt sein...
Wenn sie dann noch ohne Bastelei für 2009er/2010er AM's passt würd ich mir doch glatt so'n Dingen bestellen...


----------



## monkey10 (17. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7666379"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> ahh nice, da hats ja auch detailbilder von der canyon kefü!



Sehr beruhigend 

Mich nervt gerade meine innenlagermontierte Stinger, die sich bei alpinen Abfahrten offensichtlich hin- und wieder nach oben verschiebt wenn ich aufsetze. Dadurch wird Kette und Kettenstrebe in Mitleidenschaft gezogen....

Besonders beim Vertride (aber auch Alpinist) sitze die Kefü schon recht weit unten. Bei langsamen ausgesetzten Bergwegerln/steigen wird die Kefü schon mal aufsetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Oktober 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Besonders beim Vertride (aber auch Alpinist) sitze die Kefü schon recht weit unten. Bei langsamen ausgesetzten Bergwegerln/steigen wird die Kefü schon mal aufsetzen


Auf den Fotos der 2011er-Torques, ja. 

Ich hab bei meinem Torque die Rolle viel weiter oben, ganz nahe an der Kettenstrebe. Ich halte diese Position für die richtige.
So ist es quasi unmöglich, mit der Kefü wo aufzusetzen. (mit dem Bashguard setze ich öfters mal auf)


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Oktober 2010)

Das Aufsetzen mit der KeFü lässt sich nicht verhindern, da muss man einfach öfter mal kontrollieren und ggfs. nachjustieren 
- ich hab meine KeFü auch ganz nah an der Strebe, aber wenn ich zB eine 40cm hohe Kante hochfahre und es nicht schaffe, rechtzeitig anzulupfen, knallt man halt mit der KeFü dagegen. Muss man halt vermeiden. Passiert aber auch auf extrem verblockten Trails.
Da hilft nur Hammerschmidt, wenn man Kanten fahren will. 

Wenn die Markierung auf der KeFü stimmt, und sie auf den Foto-Bikes richtig montiert ist, wird man die nicht höher montieren können!

Bin mal gespannt, ob man die Führung tatsächlich einzeln kaufen kann, sieht ja gut aus.


----------



## johnny blaze (18. Oktober 2010)

2slow4U schrieb:


> *Aha, die Führung ist auch für's AM gedacht. Dann wird sie ja wohl auch für 3 Kettenblätter ausgelegt sein..*.
> Wenn sie dann noch ohne Bastelei für 2009er/2010er AM's passt würd ich mir doch glatt so'n Dingen bestellen...




hmmmm....würde die Schlußfolgerung aber nicht so ohne weiteres glauben.

grad da ist ja immer das problem. also dass die KeFüs meist nicht für 3fach passen. vielleicht muss man das AM ja auch 2fach umbauen bevor man die KeFü montieren kann.

An den 2011er AMs ist jedenfalls nirgendwo ne KeFü drin. sicher nicht ganz grundlos..


----------



## Ralph1993 (18. Oktober 2010)

was sind eure Pros und Kontras zum Trailflow 2010 und 2011? Ist mir schon klar das man über das 2011 nicht so reden kann da es bis jetzt nur sehr sehr wenige gefahren sind. Ich meine jetzt eher von Technischen, Geo, Blabla, Etc.


----------



## Bike-Dude (18. Oktober 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> was sind eure Pros und Kontras zum Trailflow 2010 und 2011? Ist mir schon klar das man über das 2011 nicht so reden kann da es bis jetzt nur sehr sehr wenige gefahren sind. Ich meine jetzt eher von Technischen, Geo, Blabla, Etc.



Denke auch gerade über das 2011er Trailflow nach:

Pro:
- Niedriges Gewicht trotz Hammerschmidt und sackschweren LRS (dafür keine DH Reifen)
- Vielleicht der derzeit beste "bezahlbare" Kompromiss aus Touren- und Bikeparktauglichkeit
- Schicke Farbkombi

Contra
- Fox Float nicht absenkbar. Dadurch auf 170mm "fix" abgesenkt um die Geo tourentauglich zu machen
- Hammerschmidt hat auch negative Seiten 
- Evtl. besser das Play- oder Rockzone für Touren abzuspecken (LRS, Kurbel,...)
- Luftgefedert (muss kein Contra sein, hab damit aber keine Erfahrung)

Z.B. Playzone oder Rockzone abspecken für Touren wäre eine Option:
- Kurbel/Lager tauschen gegen 2-Fach SLX: -300gr
- 2. LRS mit:
    > Reifen Ardent 2,4: -   800gr
    > ZTR Flow mit Hope Naben: - 500gr
=> Playzone mit 15,65kg. Rockzone mit 15,60kg. 
    Und man hat einen zweiten "Bikepark-LRS" und sollte preislich noch unter dem Trailflow beim Playzone und knpp darüber
    beim Rockzone liegen.

(Rechnung ohne Gewähr, war nur mal schnell laut nachgedacht).

Grüsse,
Bike-Dude


----------



## Ralph1993 (18. Oktober 2010)

Bike-Dude schrieb:


> Denke auch gerade über das 2011er Trailflow nach:
> 
> Pro:
> - Niedriges Gewicht trotz Hammerschmidt und sackschweren LRS (dafür keine DH Reifen)
> ...




Hört sich echt gut an. Aber ich finde die nicht absenkbare Float gut, weil desto mehr technik drin ist, desto anfälliger ist es doch für irgendwelche sachen.??


----------



## Rines (18. Oktober 2010)

Das stimmt aber mit Talas irgendwie Praktischer


----------



## Ralph1993 (18. Oktober 2010)

Gab es da nicht mal öfter probleme mit dem absenken? Ich fahre gern mit etwas mehr Federweg. Und es ist jetzt nicht so das ich extrem lange bergauf fahre.


----------



## Scili (18. Oktober 2010)

... das 2011er Vertride... bis auf die Kurbel einfach nur geil.
Der LRS! *sabber*
Ich hasse das Design der Crossmax am Alpi.
Und war ja klar, dass es am neuen Alpi nen schwarzen Sattel gibt.
Weisser Sattel & Griffe geht (ging) gar nicht.
N bisschen verarscht kommt man sich schon vor, wenn man sein 2010er vor 2 Monaten bekommen hat. Aber so isses ja eigentlich immer.

Wie stünde der Kurs bei nem Alpi mit 1000 km aufm Tacho und 0 Bikepark- Nutzung in gutem Zustand?


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2010)

Setz es rein und lass Dir Angebote machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 189892 (19. Oktober 2010)

Bike-Dude schrieb:


> Denke auch gerade über das 2011er Trailflow nach:
> 
> Pro:
> - Niedriges Gewicht trotz Hammerschmidt und sackschweren LRS (dafür keine DH Reifen)
> ...



Klingt gut. Man könnte bei der Rechnung auch noch einen Verkauf der "alten" Teile einkalkulieren, dann wirds deutlich billiger.
Absenkbare Sattelstütze würde ich noch einbauen

Grüße


----------



## oelbe (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage zur neuen Kettenführung von Canyon zum Torque 2010 (soll es zum Nachrüsten bald geben). 
Laut Canyon ist sie für zwei Kettenblätter und Bashguard gedacht. 
Ich habe jetzt ein Torque Alpinist 2010. 
Könnte ich sie dort so benutzen, daß ich sie nur auf dem kleinen und mittleren Kettenblatt im Gelände fahre und ich auf meiner Anfahrt, die Kette aus der Führungsrolle aushänge und dann das große Kettenblatt(sowie die beiden anderen) wie bisher nutze? Vorteil im Gelände kein Kettenschlagen und bei der Anfahrt Fullspeed bei Rückenwind. Geht das oder ist das Unfug? Habe bisher keine Führung gefahren und daher keine Erfahrung damit.

Gruß Holger


----------



## R4b3 (19. Oktober 2010)

Scili schrieb:


> ... das 2011er Vertride... bis auf die Kurbel einfach nur geil.
> Der LRS! *sabber*
> Ich hasse das Design der Crossmax am Alpi.
> Und war ja klar, dass es am neuen Alpi nen schwarzen Sattel gibt.
> ...



Hi,

was findest den genau am 2011 Alpinist besser als beim 2010?

Cu


----------



## Scili (19. Oktober 2010)

Moin ^^

Kurbel, Sattel, Griffe, die Tatsache, dass es schon so fast n halbes Kilo leichter ist, eine bis auf 18 cm tunebare Gabel hat... alle Teile in der einzig diskutablen "Farbe" sind. (Ein Auto sieht in allen Farben gut aus, solange diese Schwarz ist. Henry Ford)
Dass ne KeFü dran ist, n Bashguard und ne Kassette mit 9 statt 10 Ritzeln.
Und man muss den Rockerarm wohl nicht mehr einschicken, um dieses Beta- Teil tauschen zu lassen.

Genau genommen wäre das Alpi 11 mit den Vertride- Felgen und der "the one" (einfach wunderschön, die Bremshebel) und ner absenkbaren S-Stütze mein Traum- Torque.


----------



## R4b3 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

wieso ein halbes Kilo leichter. Das 2011 wiegt doch mehr. Die neue Gabel find ich auch besser. KeFü ist auch gut. 
Farben sind wie immer Geschmackssache.
Was ist den der Rockerarm? Klär mich mal auf?

Cu


----------



## leeresblatt (19. Oktober 2010)

Scili schrieb:


> Moin ^^
> 
> Kurbel, Sattel, Griffe, die Tatsache, dass es schon so fast n halbes Kilo leichter ist,...



der 2011er Alpinist ist n halbes Kilo schwerer, nicht leichter


----------



## Scili (19. Oktober 2010)

ooops... da hab ich wohl Wunschdenken in mein Sichtfeld implementiert beim gestrigen "canyon"- gucken 

Ein Rockerarm ist das kleine Teil rel. mittig im Rahmen, wo die 180 drauf steht.
Die Wippe. Die kleinen Lager sind aus Stahl, die Wippe aus Alu...dadurch schlägt das Lager irgendwann das Alu aus und wenn man am Sattel nach oben zieht im Stand merkt man deutliches Spiel. Hält man den Finger an das Lager, so merkt man, dass es daran liegt.

Schau Dir die Posts #57 & #54 bei unten stehendem Link an.
Es wird ja bei Canyon ausgetauscht... aber ich bitte Euch: Bei nem Bike, dass quasi letzte Charge war?? Da sollte das schon ausgetauscht sein. Grummel. 
Na ja... immerhin zahl ich kein Porto beim nächsten Einschicken 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466312&highlight=lagerspiel+torque&page=3


----------



## R4b3 (19. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Info.
Hab mir während der Sparbuchaktion ein Alpinist geholt.
Meine Wippe sieht so wie auf dem Foto aus. Also hab ich schon die neue.
Glück gehabt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7666379"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> ahh nice, da hats ja auch detailbilder von der canyon kefü!


Sieht interessant aus. Scheint dann auch anstelle des ISCG-Adapters montiert zu werden. Endlich mal eine sinnvolle END-Lösung für das ewige Canyon-KeFü-Problem.  Bin gespannt, ob es die auch einzeln zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R4b3 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hoffe man kann damit auch noch 3 Blätter fahren.
Würde ungern aufs 3. verzichten.


----------



## Scili (19. Oktober 2010)

R4b3 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Hab mir während der Sparbuchaktion ein Alpinist geholt.
> Meine Wippe sieht so wie auf dem Foto aus. Also hab ich schon die neue.
> Glück gehabt.



Gern geschehen ^^
In der Tat haste da Glück gehabt. Hab meins noch kurz vor der SB-Aktion bekommen.
Ist ja auch so n geiles Teil - völlig klar. Und will Dir auch den Spass daran nicht verderben.

Ich hab mir ne Kohlefaser- KeFü von kuka.berlin machen lassen.
Nem User hier (echt Gold wert, der Junge).
Werde sie am W-Ende montieren und weiss dann, ob ich a) ne leichtere (54 Gramm ;]) b) eine mit nem besseren Montagesys als die 11er* und c) tatsächlich ne 3-fach schaltbare hab.

*Die wird anstelle des Distanzringes der Hollowtech 2- Kurbel angebracht und kann sich bei feindlichem Kontakt mit Kanten nach oben "verziehen".
Ist quasi nur gequetscht, nicht am Rahmen mit mini- Halterungen verschraubt.


----------



## R4b3 (19. Oktober 2010)

Berichte dann mal wie´s gelaufen ist. Würd mich echt interessieren.


----------



## SLXDriver (22. Oktober 2010)

KeFü an ein Vertride 9.0 ist nich möglich nachzurüsten oda?

gruß


----------



## Scili (23. Oktober 2010)

Scili schrieb:


> Gern geschehen ^^
> In der Tat haste da Glück gehabt. Hab meins noch kurz vor der SB-Aktion bekommen.
> Ist ja auch so n geiles Teil - völlig klar. Und will Dir auch den Spass daran nicht verderben.
> 
> ...





R4b3 schrieb:


> Berichte dann mal wie´s gelaufen ist. Würd mich echt interessieren.



Gerade eben eingebaut & Probefahrt nach Hause gemacht. Alle 3 Kettenblätter lassen sich problemlos schalten & alles fluppt ^^

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...3VjaHN0cmluZz1oZWltKzMmc2VhcmNoPTE=&pnr=17683
Hier hab ich mir per Tel. von nem super freundlichen & kompetenten Team die Rolle mit Lager bestellt.
Die Lagerhülse hat kuka "Handjeschnitzt" ;]

Die KeFü funktioniert. Nur weiss ich noch nicht, ob dazwischen genug Platz für nen 2.5er Reifen wäre. Mal sehen. 
Hier n paar Bilder dazu:


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Oktober 2010)

Scili schrieb:


> Gerade eben eingebaut & Probefahrt nach Hause gemacht. Alle 3 Kettenblätter lassen sich problemlos schalten & alles fluppt ^^
> 
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...3VjaHN0cmluZz1oZWltKzMmc2VhcmNoPTE=&pnr=17683
> Hier hab ich mir per Tel. von nem super freundlichen & kompetenten Team die Rolle mit Lager bestellt.
> ...


 

Schon extrem wenig Platz. Wenn da der Hinterbau ein bisschen flext kommt es leicht um Kontakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piotty (27. Oktober 2010)

hallo leute,
kann bitte jemand zwei bilder reinstellen. eins von der alten u eins von der neuen wippe. ich weiß nicht welche ich habe. mein vertride ist von 2010 sept. ist da schon die neue drin? bis jetzt wackelt da nischt a manchmal knackt es dumpf. ich weiß nicht wo a es tut. ich habe schon irgendwo im fred gelesen, dass einer das auch hatte u nach einem großen drop ist es dann weg gewesen. aslo drope ich jetzt was das torque hält. danke euch im voraus u hoffe, dass ich keine probleme haben werde.


----------



## Scili (27. Oktober 2010)

Nur so nebenbei: Es gibt wohl x verschiedene Möglichkeiten/Auslöser für Knacken.
Bei mir wars wohl die hintere Achse. Hab se gereinigt und nicht gefettet... einfach wieder reingedreht nach nem Reifenwechsel und etwas schwächer angezogen.
Knacken plötzlich weg.
Gerade im Porno- Modus vom Dämpfer und Wiegetritt... oder steilen Passagen.

Die neue Schwinge hat rund um die Lager so nen metallischen "Ring", bei den alten haste nur Lager & dann das Schwarz/Orange des Alus.
Ausserdem lässt die Neue Platz für das Kabel, ist filigraner gebaut.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466312&highlight=lagerspiel+torque&page=3
Post #57, da haste die Neue.
#181 alt & neu


----------



## piotty (29. Oktober 2010)

ok, dann muß ich die neue wippe haben, denn ich habe platz für die zwei kabel u es ist um die lager ein dünner silberner ring.cool.danke.


----------



## Ralph1993 (7. November 2010)

mal noch eine andere sache... wenn jemand ein 2011 Bike von Canyon bestellt hat.. kann er bitte hier in forum schreiben wann er es bestellt hat und wann es gekommen ist? Würde mich einfach mal interessieren. 

Danke


----------



## paradisoinferno (7. November 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> mal noch eine andere sache... wenn jemand ein 2011 Bike von Canyon bestellt hat.. kann er bitte hier in forum schreiben wann er es bestellt hat und wann es gekommen ist? Würde mich einfach mal interessieren.
> 
> Danke




Nunja, genau dafür gibts ja den Wartezimmer 2011 Thread.....


----------



## Ralph1993 (7. November 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Nunja, genau dafür gibts ja den Wartezimmer 2011 Thread.....



ah, ok


----------



## chicken07 (9. November 2010)

Hat Canyon eigentlich den Carbonframe des Hardtails von 2010 auf 2011 irgendwie weiterentwickelt? Oder ist das nur die neue Sattelstütze, die es erst seit 2011 gibt?


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. November 2010)

Jupp,
sind etwas abgeändert.... 
- Nun kann u.a. auch ne XX-Kurbel montiert werden.
- nur noch Direct-Mount Umwerfer anstatt E-Type. 
- inkl. Chainsuckblechle....

Und noch MEHHRRR Schriftzüge sind drauf  , dachte es wären nun mehr als genug, 
aber es gibt anscheinend noch Platz auf dem schönen Rahmen. 

Die Stütze ist so gesehen ne Ritchey Superlogic... auch vom Gewicht weicht diese nur etwas ab.
Bei Canyon hatten fast alle Bikes eine Superlogic montiert.

Die gibts aber schon seit 09...


----------



## chicken07 (9. November 2010)

aber in Sachen Steifigkeit hat sich nichts getan? ich frage mich gerade, ob es sich lohnt anstelle eines outlet-bikes aus 2010 mehr geld für das 2011er modell auszugeben...


----------



## schneetiger (15. November 2010)

Aber das strive fährt sich phantastisch, habs mit dem neuen Vertride schon Probefahren dürfen, extrem wendig und wirklich trailhungrig unterwegs. das ding gibbet auch mit Hammerschmidt.
Da es sei leicht ist machen die paar g Hammerschmidt auch nichts mehr aus. Das Vertride war mehr mein Ding weil ich schon ein 150mm Rad im Hause habe und mir einfach ein wenig mehr Federweg wünsche ohne dabei ein Sackschweres Rad zu haben.
Gelungenes Fahrverhalten, in der geometrie deutlich mehr Rücklastig für Bergab als das Strive dafür aber ein toll abgstimmtes Fahrwerk. Gabel auf 140mm absenkbar, für die "selberhochfahrfraktion" ein unerlässliches Feature. Da ich technische Trails bis hin zu einer Alpenüberquernug alles machen möchte und ich die Asche für ein Liteville 601 res. 901 einfach nicht lockermachen möchte, denke ich das wir meine Wahl werden.
LEider habe ich heute erfahren, das man die gruppe umbauen müsste wenn man dreifachritzel fahren möchte, also komplett umbauen, nicht nur ritzel ruff und anschlach auf. ( Aussage von der Technik bei Canyon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beebob (15. November 2010)

Also lt. Liste sollte das neue Strive in schwarz und braun in Koblenz im Showroom vorhanden sein. Hast du beide Modelle gesehen, wenn ja wie hat dir das Connker brown metallic 
gefallen? Das Strive sieht für dich in schwarz oder braun besser aus. Ich weiß - ist auch immer eine Geschmacksache, aber das brown kann in der Realität viel besser oder schlechter wie auf der Hompage aussehen.
Vielleicht kann ja jemand, beim nächsten Canyonbesuch beide Modelle mal fotografieren.
Die Bilder auf der Homepage sehen so künstlich unecht aus, da fäll es mir schwer eine genaue Farbentscheidung zu treffen.


----------



## visualex (15. November 2010)

Beebob schrieb:


> Also lt. Liste sollte das neue Strive in schwarz und braun in Koblenz im Showroom vorhanden sein. Hast du beide Modelle gesehen, wenn ja wie hat dir das Connker brown metallic
> gefallen? Das Strive sieht für dich in schwarz oder braun besser aus. Ich weiß - ist auch immer eine Geschmacksache, aber das brown kann in der Realität viel besser oder schlechter wie auf der Hompage aussehen.
> Vielleicht kann ja jemand, beim nächsten Canyonbesuch beide Modelle mal fotografieren.
> Die Bilder auf der Homepage sehen so künstlich unecht aus, da fäll es mir schwer eine genaue Farbentscheidung zu treffen.



Ich war am Samstag da. Die haben zwei Strives. Das Kleine und das mit der Hammerschmidt. Beide in Größe M und in schwarz. Vom Braun und Gold hatten sie leider nicht mal eine Farbprobe. In den drei Stunden, die ich da war, hab ich mit insgesammt vier Verkäufern gesprochen und keiner konnte sagen wann neue Modelle reinkommen. Leider.

[Edit]
Hab mir übrigens das Rockzone angeschaut. Obwohl das Fahrwerk natürlich überhaupt nicht auf mich eingestellt war, hab ich mich pudelwohl drauf gefühlt. Das Braun ist allerdings matt und nicht wie die Fotos online vermuten lassen glänzend. Zudem ist die Farbe in Natura ein ganzes Stück heller. Wer hat sich bloß diese komische Farbe ausgedacht?


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (16. November 2010)

aktueller Stand: http://www.canyon.com/service/testbikes.html


----------



## visualex (16. November 2010)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> aktueller Stand: http://www.canyon.com/service/testbikes.html



Hmm, also das Strive 9.0, auf dem ich am Samstag gesessen habe, war definitiv nicht braun und das Rockzone fehlt in der Liste. Ich hatte ein bisschen den Eindruck, als ob die Mitarbeiter im Shop etwas dürftig mit aktuellen Infos versorgt werden. Auf die Frage, wie denn die Bestellsituation ist, bzw. ob es Modelle gibt, die besonders nachgefragt sind, bekam ich keine konkrete Antwort. Zu wann ein Strive in Größe L anzuschauen wäre, gab es nur Mutmaßungen. Die Produktion läuft angeblich margenweise. Sprich die Bestellungen werden nicht chronologisch abgearbeitet, es gibt einen Schwung Modell X in Größe Y und Farbe Z die im Shop eintrudelt und die Woche drauf kommt halt eine andere Fuhre. Die Mitarbeiter erfahren das wohl erst kurzfristig bzw. erst wenn der LKW auf dem Hof steht. Komisch finde ich nur, dass bei allen Strive Modellen in schwarz als Liefertermin die 17. KW angegeben ist. Vielleicht hält Canyon den genauen Produktionsplan offen und richtet sich nach den Bestellungen. Naja, wie auch immer, hauptsache sie machen gute Räder


----------



## schneetiger (17. November 2010)

visualex schrieb:


> Hmm, also das Strive 9.0, auf dem ich am Samstag gesessen habe, war definitiv nicht braun und das Rockzone fehlt in der Liste. Ich hatte ein bisschen den Eindruck, als ob die Mitarbeiter im Shop etwas dürftig mit aktuellen Infos versorgt werden. Auf die Frage, wie denn die Bestellsituation ist, bzw. ob es Modelle gibt, die besonders nachgefragt sind, bekam ich keine konkrete Antwort. Zu wann ein Strive in Größe L anzuschauen wäre, gab es nur Mutmaßungen. Die Produktion läuft angeblich margenweise. Sprich die Bestellungen werden nicht chronologisch abgearbeitet, es gibt einen Schwung Modell X in Größe Y und Farbe Z die im Shop eintrudelt und die Woche drauf kommt halt eine andere Fuhre. Die Mitarbeiter erfahren das wohl erst kurzfristig bzw. erst wenn der LKW auf dem Hof steht. Komisch finde ich nur, dass bei allen Strive Modellen in schwarz als Liefertermin die 17. KW angegeben ist. Vielleicht hält Canyon den genauen Produktionsplan offen und richtet sich nach den Bestellungen. Naja, wie auch immer, hauptsache sie machen gute Räder



Also ich hatte zu dem auch leider das gefühl, dass die Verkäufer leider nicht wahnsinnig viel Plan hatten.
Auf die meisten dezidierten fragen kam nur ein "weis ich nicht" also könnte auch Unwillen gewesen sein. Aber naja. Am Torque vertride war ein überwerfer xt statt xtr verbaut und die fehlinfo dass man die Kurbel auf dreifach aufrüsten könnte bestens informierter Verkäufer so far so good


----------



## Beebob (18. November 2010)

schneetiger schrieb:


> Also ich hatte zu dem auch leider das gefühl, dass die Verkäufer leider nicht wahnsinnig viel Plan hatten.
> Auf die meisten dezidierten fragen kam nur ein "weis ich nicht" also könnte auch Unwillen gewesen sein. Aber naja. Am Torque vertride war ein überwerfer xt statt xtr verbaut und die fehlinfo dass man die Kurbel auf dreifach aufrüsten könnte bestens informierter Verkäufer so far so good



Warum sollte man die XTR - Kurbel nicht auf 3-fach umrüsten können.
Eigentlich nimmt man den Bash Guard ab und montiert an dessen Stelle das große Kettenblatt.
Von E13 gibt es einen Bash Guard, den man dan vor das gr. Kettenblatt schraubt, sodass man auch bei einer dreifach Kurbel einen Schutz hat.
Oder warum soll es nicht funktionieren


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. November 2010)

Beebob schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die XTR - Kurbel nicht auf 3-fach umrüsten können.
> Eigentlich nimmt man den Bash Guard ab und montiert an dessen Stelle das große Kettenblatt.
> Von E13 gibt es einen Bash Guard, den man dan vor das gr. Kettenblatt schraubt, sodass man auch bei einer dreifach Kurbel einen Schutz hat.
> Oder warum soll es nicht funktionieren



Den Umwerfer und Trigger muss man dann mit Sicherheit auch noch tauschen. 

Lustig ist aber, dass auf der Strive Übersichtsseite bei Canyon immer noch ein Bild mit einer 3Fach XTR Kurbelgarnitur zu sehen ist (Thema: "Steifer Unterzug").


----------



## Beebob (18. November 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Den Umwerfer und Trigger muss man dann mit Sicherheit auch noch tauschen.
> 
> Nein, den Umwerfer und den Trigger braucht man nicht zu tauschen.
> Beim Umwerfer wird nur der äußere Anschlag auf das dritte Kettenblatt eingestellt und beim Trigger wird nichts verändert - ergibt sich automatisch
> ...


----------



## heckenheini (18. November 2010)

Uups,
 hab grad auf der Canyon Website gesehen das, das Piranha Gold beim Strive plötzlich ganz anders aussieht als wie das noch bei meiner Bestellung war.
Ist irgendwie dunkler geworden
Also bis heute morgen war das noch viel heller, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## head96 (18. November 2010)

Ne, das ist mir schon gestern aufgefallen. 
Trotzdem gefällt mir die farbe nicht.


----------



## heckenheini (18. November 2010)

Hmmm, ich weiss auch nich, bestellt hab ich das helle Gold


----------



## Ralph1993 (19. November 2010)

kann es sein das am Canyon Trailflow 7.0 (2011) die Fox Float 2010 verbaut worden ist?  oder wie ist das jetzt? Weil in Videos sehen die 2011 Gabeln anderst aus.


----------



## kreet (19. November 2010)

Das sieht so aus, weil die Fox Gabeln bei Canyon nicht die neuen Decals bzw. das Cashima Coating (goldenfarbene Standrohre) haben. Das liegt daran, dass das die OEM versionen und nicht die aftermarket sind, wie du sie zbsp bei bike components kriegst.


----------



## Ralph1993 (19. November 2010)

kreet schrieb:


> Das sieht so aus, weil die Fox Gabeln bei Canyon nicht die neuen Decals bzw. das Cashima Coating (goldenfarbene Standrohre) haben. Das liegt daran, dass das die OEM versionen und nicht die aftermarket sind, wie du sie zbsp bei bike components kriegst.



Haa, Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort 

aber die haben doch auch goldfarbene Standrohre? Oder wie heißt das bei den OEM Gabeln? was heißt denn OEM genau ?


----------



## kreet (19. November 2010)

Ja schon, aber nicht so gold: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





OEM bedeutet original equipment manufacturer ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erstausrüster ). Kurz: Komplettbikeversender wie Canyon kaufen diese OEM Bikes in großen Mengen zu extrem guten Konditionen ein. Normalsterbliche kommen i.d.R. nicht an OEM Ware ran. Für die normalen Kunden stehen die Aftermarket Produkte zur Verfügung... Stell dir vor: Canyon kriegt die neue Fox in einer Tüte und schraubt sie ans Rad. Wenn du die Gabel woanders extra kaufst, kriegst du sie in einer schönen Fox Verpackung mit Pumpe, Decals etc... normalerweise unterscheiden sich die Versionen nicht groß. Aber diese supergoldenen Standrohre und die neuen Decals "fehlen" diesmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (19. November 2010)

kreet schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber nicht so gold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok alles klar 

Ja die Decals kann man nachrüsten. Aber Technisch / performance ist gleich oder?


----------



## kreet (19. November 2010)

Alles andere ja. Das Kashima Coating soll halt noch weitere Vorteile bringen (weniger Reibung, weniger Verschleiß, etc.), aber ich glaube (!) nicht, dass du einen Unterschied merken würdest. 

Aber es kann mich ja jemand eines besseren belehren, der beides schon gefahren ist. (Wobei ich selbst dann eher auf Bikegeometrie, Gabelzustand tippen würde, wenn es einen Unterschied gibt.. ^^ )


----------



## Ralph1993 (19. November 2010)

kreet schrieb:


> Alles andere ja. Das Kashima Coating soll halt noch weitere Vorteile bringen (weniger Reibung, weniger Verschleiß, etc.), aber ich glaube (!) nicht, dass du einen Unterschied merken würdest.
> 
> Aber es kann mich ja jemand eines besseren belehren, der beides schon gefahren ist. (Wobei ich selbst dann eher auf Bikegeometrie, Gabelzustand tippen würde, wenn es einen Unterschied gibt.. ^^ )



Joa ich denke auch... naja die Reibung kann man auch beseitigen. Silikonspray in einen Lappen sprühren, aber bitte weit weg vom BIKE! wegen den Scheibenbremsen und damit einfach die Standrohre abziehen, das hält zwar nur eine Ausfahrt, aber wenn man einen Vater hat der an sowas Kostenlos ran kommt ;-)


----------



## sh0rt (20. November 2010)

Ich hab etwas gesucht, aber noch nicht so richtig gefunden, vielleicht weiss jemand was. Hat sich der 2010 Torque Rahmen und 2011 irgendwie geÃ¤ndert? Ich habe auf den Fotos nichts gefunden. Abgesehen, dass das Trailflow 2011 schon ne geniale Austattung hat ggÃ¼ber dem 2010er fÃ¼r nur 100â¬ mehr.  

Leider kann man ja nicht mehr so gut am Jahresanfang sein vorjahres Canyon verkaufen, wenn es dieses Jahr die neuen Modelle schon vor Jahreswechsel gibt. Schade eigentlich, aber auch wieder gut fÃ¼r die die ein neues Bike wollen.


----------



## G.Heim (20. November 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Hat sich der 2010 Torque Rahmen und 2011 irgendwie geändert?


Das Gleitlager am Dämpfer wird 2011 durch ein Nadellager ersetzt, was zu noch feinerem Ansprechen des Hinterbaus führen soll.

Für die 2010er Rahmen sollen Nachrüstlager erhältlich sein.


----------



## Ralph1993 (20. November 2010)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Das Gleitlager am Dämpfer wird 2011 durch ein Nadellager ersetzt, was zu noch feinerem Ansprechen des Hinterbaus führen soll.
> 
> Für die 2010er Rahmen sollen Nachrüstlager erhältlich sein.



Ich finde das eine echt super sache.., aber warum ist das eigentlich nicht früher aufgefallen, das ein Nadellager besser ist? Ist Canyon die erste MTB-Firma die das jetzt verwendet?


----------



## DailyRaider (21. November 2010)

Ich denke weil es bei den anderen Hinterbaukonzepten nicht nötig war aber bei der "umständlichen" Anlenkung beim Strive eben schon. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Ralph1993 (21. November 2010)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Ich denke weil es bei den anderen Hinterbaukonzepten nicht nötig war aber bei der "umständlichen" Anlenkung beim Strive eben schon. Oder liege ich da falsch?



Es war doch grade die Rede vom Trailflow aus der Torque serie... also wird das jetzt bei den Torque Modellen jetzt auch gemacht? Das es beim Strive ist wusste ich.


----------



## G.Heim (21. November 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Es war doch grade die Rede vom Trailflow aus der Torque serie... also wird das jetzt bei den Torque Modellen jetzt auch gemacht? Das es beim Strive ist wusste ich.



Ja


----------



## Ralph1993 (21. November 2010)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Ja



GEIL  dann müsste das ja ein ziemlicher unterschied sein zum 2010 rahmen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roarinlion (22. November 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> GEIL  dann müsste das ja ein ziemlicher unterschied sein zum 2010 rahmen oder?


 
nicht wenn man sich das nachrüstkit für sein 2010er holt...bin aber mal gespannt wann das kommt, war letzte woche bei canyon vor ort und  die konnten nix dazu sagen, aber das hört man ja öfter


----------



## Ralph1993 (22. November 2010)

roarinlion schrieb:


> nicht wenn man sich das nachrüstkit für sein 2010er holt...bin aber mal gespannt wann das kommt, war letzte woche bei canyon vor ort und  die konnten nix dazu sagen, aber das hört man ja öfter



jo, dann passt es ja


----------



## Beebob (26. November 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Ich finde das eine echt super sache.., aber warum ist das eigentlich nicht früher aufgefallen, das ein Nadellager besser ist? Ist Canyon die erste MTB-Firma die das jetzt verwendet?



Ghost bietet das auch an
Ob Nadellager jetzt wirklich besser sind - sei erst mal dahin gestellt.
Aus technischer Sicht sind DU-Buchsen eigentlich für solche Bereiche
wie Dämpferaufnahmen die bessere Lösung.
Nadellager sollen zwar das Ansprechverhalten verbessern, aber DU-Buchsen können viel größere Kräfte aufnehmen, allein wegen der Auflagenfläche.
Wenn Nadellager wirklich so viel besser wären, hätten schon längst viel mehr Bikehersteller den Wechsel von Buchsen auf Lager vollzogen.

Eine gesunde Kinematik, wobei nicht all zu viel Kräfte gegen die Bewegung "Einfedern" arbeiten - ist die viel bessere Lösung.

Siehe Bespiel Trek Remedy, Session usw.
aktives Fahrwerk


----------



## decline (26. November 2010)

hat irgendjemand eigentlich schon die neuen canyon kataloge bekommen?


----------



## Ralph1993 (26. November 2010)

decline schrieb:


> hat irgendjemand eigentlich schon die neuen canyon kataloge bekommen?



ne noch net.. sollten die nicht ende november erscheinen?


----------



## sundawn77 (27. November 2010)

Bei Canyon liegen die neuen Kataloge schon rum...


----------



## Ralph1993 (27. November 2010)

ja auf der Homepage kann man sie nur vorbestellen, mal schauen wann sie dann kommen.

https://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/kontakt.html


----------



## defabjan (29. November 2010)

Ich hätte mal ne frage, weiß aber nicht ob sie hier reingehört!

ich habe gehört das beim 2010 modell die dämpfer einbaulänge 240mm sind ist das beim 2011 auch so?bzw stimmt meine aussage überhaupt mit den 240 mm? habe dazu nichts gefunden nur fürs 2011... da steht 240mm... danke


----------



## open-air (12. Dezember 2010)

Sehr sehr schade !!!!!!!
Der bestellte Katalog ist noch immer nicht da.
Auch würde ich das Strive gerne ersteinmal in meiner Größe als ES9.0HS probe fahren bevor ich es kaufe. Für eine Blindverköstigung sind 3.000 doch ein bisschen happig.

Dafür das die Bikes nicht verfügbar sind, ist nun auch noch der Liefertermin bei KW22 bis 24. Wo liegen die Termine morgen?

Diese Politik bin ich sehr geneigt nicht zu unterstützen, egal wie "geil" dieses Bike ist, oder wird. !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakNAK (12. Dezember 2010)

wird canyon wohl egal sein^^
sche9int ja gut zu laufen, wenn sie das radl kw17 net mehr bedienen können. oder ob sich die lieferung der bisher zugesagten kw17 auch verschiebt?

mir gehts wie dir, möchte auchn strive, aber blind 2500 reinbuttern mag ich ungern. und kw17 ist mir eig. schon zu spät. seit tagen versuch ich mich zu endscheiden. ist schwer. werd vor weihnachten mal vorbei fahren und schauen ob mich kompetente mitarbeiter überzeugen koennen.


----------



## decline (12. Dezember 2010)

ihr könnt das bike doch eh problemlos zurückschicken^^

der canyon mtb 2011 katalog liegt übrigens der aktuellen bike bei


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Dezember 2010)

open-air schrieb:


> Dafür das die Bikes nicht verfügbar sind, ist nun auch noch der Liefertermin bei KW22 bis 24. Wo liegen die Termine morgen?




Bin auch drauf und dran das 8er Strive zu ordern, aber nicht ohne es vorher zumindest mal live in KO gesehen zu haben (Rahmengröße checken - ich liege laut PPS genau zwischen M und L; wie sehen die Farben live aus?).
Die Verschiebung der Liefertermine finde ich äußerst ärgerlich, eigentlich war mir ja KW 19 schon viel zu spät... aber der Rahmen sieht halt schon ziemlich heiß aus.

Naja, erst mal abwarten, was sich bei Radon in der Zwischenzeit so tut. Vielleicht wird's ja doch deren 160er...


----------



## eikee (12. Dezember 2010)

warum wartet ihr denn alles auf das Strive? Ich stand auch vor dieser Entscheidung und habe mich für das Torque Trailflow entschieden. Komme soebend von einer Tour zurück und war erstaunt, wie gut soch das Bike mit der HS und der 170mm Float den Berg hochtreten lässt. Vorher hatte ich ein Cube Hardtail und ich muss sagen, dass mir das Torque auch für Berg hoch besser gefällt (das könnte allerdings auch an dem zu groß gewesenen XL Rahmen des Cubes gelegen haben).

Also, an alle die nicht so lange warten wollen, das Trailflow gibt es schon ab KW 52 und es macht auch auf Touren super Spaß. Und man hat dabei einfach noch das erfahrene Rad mit Reserven für bergrunter =)


----------



## Suicyclist (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass sich überwiegend die LTs für Neubestellungen verschieben und nicht die für bereits Bestelltes.

Wenn die erste Lieferung ausverkauft ist, muss halt erstmal auf den nächsten Frachter aus Taiwan gewartet werden...
Wie Opa schon sagte:"Wer nicht kommt zur rechten Zeit,..."

Habe mein Torque FRX auch mit LT 51.KW geordert und noch am selben Tag lautete der neue LT im Netz 8.KW.
Auf Nachfrage hin wurde mir der erste LT bestätigt; d.h., ich habe halt eines der letzten aus der ersten Produktion bekommen.


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Dezember 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass sich überwiegend die LTs für Neubestellungen verschieben und nicht die für bereits Bestelltes.
> 
> Wenn die erste Lieferung ausverkauft ist, muss halt erstmal auf den nächsten Frachter aus Taiwan gewartet werden...
> Wie Opa schon sagte:"Wer nicht kommt zur rechten Zeit,..."
> ...




Dann gehöre ich auch noch zur Truppe der 51er...Habe ja schon im Oktober bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (12. Dezember 2010)

Du hast aber das Limited bestellt, oder?
Bist Du mittlerweile eigentlich Dein Cheetah losgeworden?


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Dezember 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Du hast aber das Limited bestellt, oder?
> Bist Du mittlerweile eigentlich Dein Cheetah losgeworden?



Habs noch garnicht angesetzt. Ich bekomms jetzt doch zusammen. Nochmal alles zusammengekratzt. Jetzt kann ich mein Cheetah auch noch nächstes Jahr verkaufen.
JA, LTD.


----------



## Wurzelmann (13. Dezember 2010)

eikee schrieb:


> warum wartet ihr denn alles auf das Strive? Ich stand auch vor dieser Entscheidung und habe mich für das Torque Trailflow entschieden. Komme soebend von einer Tour zurück und war erstaunt, wie gut soch das Bike mit der HS und der 170mm Float den Berg hochtreten lässt. Vorher hatte ich ein Cube Hardtail und ich muss sagen, dass mir das Torque auch für Berg hoch besser gefällt (das könnte allerdings auch an dem zu groß gewesenen XL Rahmen des Cubes gelegen haben).
> 
> Also, an alle die nicht so lange warten wollen, das Trailflow gibt es schon ab KW 52 und es macht auch auf Touren super Spaß. Und man hat dabei einfach noch das erfahrene Rad mit Reserven für bergrunter =)



Das Trailflow ist sicher ein geiles Radl, aber noch einmal 1.5kg mehr den Berg hochtreten (ich steige vom Nerve XC auf) für 1cm mehr Federweg wäre mir dann doch zu viel, ganz abgesehen vom Sitzwinkel. Wobei die Float RC2 sicher eine interessante Gabel ist und das Radl cool aussieht. 

Denen, die den Zug der ersten Charge verpasst haben, kann ich nur sagen, erst bestellen und dann nachdenken. Bei LT KW17 war ja nun wirklich genug Zeit dafür vorgesehen.


----------



## paradisoinferno (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub ich würd mich an dieser Stelle auch fürs Trailflow entscheiden. Mir war mein Nerve AM auch schnell zu "wenig".
Nicht zu vergessen, dass der Rahmen sicher wesentlich stabiler gebaut ist, als der Striverahmen. Noch ne Coladose kommt mir nicht ins Haus.
Wenn man die beiden Rahmen vergleicht, sinds übrigens 2 cm mehr Federweg und die Gabel läßt sich wahrscheinlich ebenso auf 180 bringen, was sicher net sein muß zum Vorteil der Bergauftauglichkeit.
Ein Wechsel der Laufräder und schon is nicht mehr viel Gewichtsunterschied.

Bin jedoch fremdgegangen und hab mir noch n anderes Pferd in den Stall geholt, sodaß ich die Liefertermindiskussionen entspannt verfolgen kann

Gruß


----------



## Wurzelmann (13. Dezember 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich würd mich an dieser Stelle auch fürs Trailflow entscheiden. Mir war mein Nerve AM auch schnell zu "wenig".
> Nicht zu vergessen, dass der Rahmen sicher wesentlich stabiler gebaut ist, als der Striverahmen. Noch ne Coladose kommt mir nicht ins Haus.
> Wenn man die beiden Rahmen vergleicht, sinds übrigens 2 cm mehr Federweg und die Gabel läßt sich wahrscheinlich ebenso auf 180 bringen, was sicher net sein muß zum Vorteil der Bergauftauglichkeit.
> Ein Wechsel der Laufräder und schon is nicht mehr viel Gewichtsunterschied.
> ...



Ne, ist schon klar. Nur warum sollte ich die Laufräder wechseln, wenn mir die aufm Strive reichen (bei den Reifen sieht die Sache anders aus). 

Man kann immer weiter aufrüsten, aber irgendwo muss halt jeder für sich einen Strich ziehen.

Wenn es mir wirklich eilig wäre und Geld keine Rolle spielte, dann hätte ich jetzt schon ein Speci Enduro Expert 2011. Das hat mir super gepasst, v.a. der Sitzwinkel (auch wenn die Austattung für den Preis ein wenig mau ist). Was für ein Pferd hast Du Dir denn in den Stall gestellt?

EDIT: Ah, jetzt seh' ichs, ein Enduro Evo. Ja, wenn ich den Einsatzzweck  dafür hätte, dann wäre dass meine allererste Wahl gewesen. Was für ein  geiler Bock. In welchem Forum kann man Deinen Erfahrungsbericht zum EVO  lesen?


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. Dezember 2010)

eikee schrieb:


> warum wartet ihr denn alles auf das Strive?



Weil das 8er Strive als Gesamtpaket (160mm, Gewicht, Preis/Leistung, Reverb, Talas) meinem Anforderungsprofil am besten entspricht. Und dabei schaut's auch noch geil aus mit seinem geschwungenen Rahmen!
Das Alpinist finde ich auch Ã¤uÃerst heiÃ, aber bei 2,5kâ¬ ist meine Schmerzgrenze definitiv erreicht und die Reverb hÃ¤tte ich da schon gerne mit drin. 
170/180mm werde ich wohl nicht ausreizen (Schwerpunkt Touren, Trails und Feirabendrunden durch den GrÃ¼ngÃ¼rtel; Alpencross sollte drin sein; Jumps/Drops bis allerhÃ¶chstens 1,5m HÃ¶he; Bikepark bisher gar nicht, gemÃ¤Ãigter Parkeinsatz ist jeoch geplant ).

Bestellen mÃ¶chte ich ein Radl fÃ¼r 2500 Euro aber nicht blind. Ich mÃ¶chte wenigstens mal die Rahmenfarben in echt gesehen und Probegesessen haben, wegen RahmengrÃ¶Ãe usw. Klar kÃ¶nnte ich jetzt bestellen und es umtauschen, wenn irgendwas nicht passt, aber den Stress mit der Hin- und Herschickerei und den damit verbundenen erneuten Wartezeiten mitten in der Saison, muss ich mir nicht antun.
Wenn sich jetzt die neuen VerfÃ¼gbarkeitsdaten immer weiter nach hinten verschieben, werde ich mich allerdings wohl doch nach nem anderen Enduro in der Preis- und Ausstattungsklasse umsehen mÃ¼ssen (oder mich halt doch zum Alpinist durchringen und 3000 Euro fÃ¼r ein Fahrrad auf den Tisch legen ).


----------



## Wurzelmann (13. Dezember 2010)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn sich jetzt die neuen Verfügbarkeitsdaten immer weiter nach hinten verschieben, werde ich mich allerdings wohl doch nach nem anderen Enduro in der Preis- und Ausstattungsklasse umsehen müssen (oder mich halt doch zum Alpinist durchringen und 3000 Euro für ein Fahrrad auf den Tisch legen ).



Naja, wenn Du Dich nicht bald entscheidest, wird Dich das Schicksal der sich verschiebenden Verfügbarkeit auch bei anderen Marken erwarten. 

Wenn Du Dir bei den Farben unsicher bist, hättest Du ja beide bestellen können und dann eines zurückschicken. Das bindet zwar für 2-3 Wochen Kapital, aber Du hast nicht das Problem, dass Du das Rad neubestellen und wieder warten musst.


----------



## paradisoinferno (13. Dezember 2010)

Paar nette "Live" Schnappschüsse
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page6/


----------



## Juuro (18. Dezember 2010)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Welche Kette verbaut Canyon eigentlich beim Nerve AM? Steht weder auf der Website, noch im 2011er Katalog.

Und: Taugt der Canyon Drehmomentschlüssel (CANYON TorqueWrench) was? Der sieht so seltsam aus.


----------



## sh0rt (18. Dezember 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Und: Taugt der Canyon Drehmomentschlüssel (CANYON TorqueWrench) was? Der sieht so seltsam aus.



Wenn man keine Idee hat wieviel 3 oder 6nm sind, gibt der sicher einen guten Richtwert. Ein ordentlicher Drehmomentschlüssel ist aber doch sein Geld wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (20. Dezember 2010)

kann man im 2011 Dropzone auch eine 200mm gabel verbauen? wie sieht das mit der rahmen zulassung aus? und der geo? passt die überhaupt in den rahmen rein also eine 200mm Gabel?


----------



## Ralph1993 (24. Dezember 2010)

was sagt ihr zu dem                                                                                                                                               *OPTITUNE*
*OPTITUNE © - ROCK SHOX TOTEM*


bei Canyon Dropzone RockShox  Totem RC2 DH?

*OPTITUNE © - ROCK SHOX TOTEM*

 								 Standard 																 								63-72 kg																 								81-90 kg																 								über 90 kg																Stimmen Sie bitte die Federelemente auf mein Körpergewicht und meinen Fahrstil ab.


also ich habe mit kompletter ausrüstung so um die 88kg. Jetzt würde mich ma interessieren wieviel die Standart Gabel stärke aushält.. oder auf wieviel die eingestellt ist. Weil sonst lass ich das ja gleich von Canyon ändern.


----------



## paradisoinferno (24. Dezember 2010)

Was ist das?

Gibts nen Link, Beschreibung etc?


----------



## Ralph1993 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hier ein Bild dazu.


----------

